# The Gray Hill Inn



## Mirelena (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to the Gray Hill Inn!
We are glad to have you as our guest for as long as you wish to stay.
It's here that you can have good food and even better drink. Make yourself at home!
Join the company and make new aqquaintances, share your songs and stories.
We'd be grateful if you would.
Enjoy your visit, because you'll never find a more homely establishment anywhere!​
~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^*~^

Mirelena hummed an upbeat tune to herself as she bedded her horse down for the night. After seeing to it that he was brushed well and had enough hay, she turned lightly on her heel and walked toward the front door of a cozy looking Inn.

She stopped halfway across the yard and regarded the features of the establishment thoughtfully. The guest rooms, parlor, kitchen, and rather large common room were all dug out of a tall and wide hill. The Inn was as old as anyone could remember and the hill older still. Tall oak trees were dotted the hillside and, if you looked hard when the sun was just right, formed a funny face. Hoary willows stood between them. Their long, trailing branches gave the face bushy eyebrows and a great, thick beard.

Mirelena chuckled to herself and shook her head in amusement. The sound of hearty laughter drew her attention to a tall structure jutting up and out of the hill. It was extra living space for the guests. Mostly men and elves occupied the upper story. Dwarves and hobbits preferred the first floor. (Closer to the ground, you know.)

She crossed the nicely manicured lawn glancing appreciatively at the colorful flower boxes that the hostess had taken care to arrange just so. The elf climbed three stairs to the deep set porch. Overhead an ancient sign swung on rusty chains. The weather-stained wood bore the emblem of a moon. If one was observant, one would notice that its face bore an odd likeness to the face on the hill…

A few of the evening’s guests were seated on the porch and called greetings to Mirelena. She answered them in kind with a cheerful smile. Turning the knob on the front door, it opened easily into a large room filled with tables, chairs, and much merriment. She went to the bar, asked for bread, cheese and wine, then seated herself in a chair near the fire.

_So much the better to watch the company,_ she thought.


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2005)

*Walks in sees Mirelena at the bar*. "I'll have an ale" I said. Hi Mirelena got anything to hear music, stories. Don't you just love this place It's beautiful isn't it?" Before mirelena could answer a crowd of people entered.


----------



## Raithnait (May 2, 2005)

The Inn was cheery as the evening drew on, the fire casting a merry light on the smiling faces as the laughter and general merriment filled the air. Molly smiled brightly as she carried the simple meal over to the young elf. 
" 'ere you are, lassie, if there's anythin' else I can do for you, you let Molly know." 

The dear elderly lady had just made her way back to the bar when a young man came in asking for an ale, which she promptly handed to him as he attempted to make conversation with the young elf. She smiled benevolently at the both of them and got back to the business of running things and making sure that none of her patrons were in want of anything she could reasonably supply.


----------



## Mirelena (May 2, 2005)

Mirelena took the small tray of food from her hostess and returned her smile. She had just taken a bite of bread when a young man came and sat beside her. He greeted her cheerily. Mouth still full, Mirelena was in a bit of a predicament, but she needent have worried. He carried on firing questions at her rapidly. This gave her time to wash down her bread with a sip of wine, but as she opened her mouth to reply, several more guests came trooping in, one after the other.
"My, it's going to be busy this evening, isn't it?" Mirelena exclaimed, somewhat surprised. She had been anticipating a quiet evening, but she knew that good memories are often unplanned.
"It may be, sir," she said, "That you will hear many good stories and sing many songs before the sun rises!" Mirelena sat back to watch the new arrivals. She thought she might have recognized a few of them, but she wasn't sure.
"I am Mirelena," she said suddenly, startling her companion, "Who might you be?"


----------



## Elorendil (May 3, 2005)

Elorendil sat quietly beside the fire, relaxing after several days of hard, cross-country riding. She had arrived at the Inn, dusty and weary a short time earlier. After making sure that Nimar, her mare, comfortably bedded down in a roomy box stall, she had made her way inside. A frequent patron of the Inn, Molly, the Innkeeper, had recognized her almost instantly and assured her that her usual room was available. Elorendil had given the motherly woman a few gold coins in exchange for the key, then made her way upstairs.

Some time later, she emerged from her room and returned to the Common room, clothed in a modest dress of deep blue. She seated herself at her table of choice, near the window where she could watch the activity on the porch. She called for something to eat and, presently, a young girl brought her a tray laden with a variety of choice foods. 

The servant girl jumped as a low rumble vibrated the table. Elorendil laughed as a large head popped into view. A long, black body followed. Panther in its form, it could easily be mistaken for a shadow in the twilight room. Elorendil stroked her feline companion's silky head and offered her a piece of meat. Dúathmin took it gently from her mistress' hand and lay down at her feet, chewing contentedly on the tasty morsel.

Elorendil sipped her wine as she gazed about the room, taking in the occupants. _It's good to be back_, she reflected, a smile playing about her lips.


----------



## Maggot (May 3, 2005)

Farmer Maggot was drinking merrily, already there were 5 empty pint goblets near his arm. He shuffled around in his seat knocking one of the illustrious glass globlets smashing it as it landed. Luckily no one had noticed and he quietly swept the remains of the goblet into his inside pocket. Elorendil was sitting at the fire quietly and Mirelena also was there. But he was so drunk that he could not make anyone else out. He traipsed away out of the door, his pocket jingling. He exited and made his way home extremely drunk. Let's just say Mrs Maggot wasn't very happy!


----------



## Mirelena (May 3, 2005)

"A bit tipsy, by the look of it."
Mirelena smirked as she answered her own question. Her attention shifted for a moment as she watched an elf with strikingly dark auburn hair step off the stairs to the upper level of the guest rooms. She was struck for a moment by a strong feeling of familiarity. _I know her!_ she thought.

Feeling her companion shift beside her, she turned back in time to see him stand precariously to his feet. His balance was unsteady and the elven maid wondered if she should offer to help, but he managed to stagger off on his own. Mirelena's shoulders shook in silent mirth as she gathered up the abandoned mugs. _Four? I thought there had been five,_ her eyebrows knitted together, then she shrugged, _Ah, well..._

When she had cleared the table beside her from its many hazards, she settled again in her seat to survey her surroundings. Molly Thistlewool was the old matron of the Inn, she had been for as long as even the eldest in the room could remember. Her quaint dress with a simple ruffled apron were endearing. Her eyes sparkled and snapped with a humor, wit, and youthfulness that belied her old age.

Mirelena watched her hustle and bustle back and forth between the common room and kitchen, but still finding the time to have a conversation here and put a customer at ease over there. The food was good, the drink was better and the company left little to be desired. _Soon,_ Mirelena thought, _We shall have to see to some music._


----------



## YayGollum (May 4, 2005)

At some point most probably in the evening, anyone looking up there would notice a white horse walking next to a short, stocky, and hairy looking hode-podge armoured guy with a raven flying around him walking up to the top of the hill. Once there, they'd notice that an inn was built into the thing and head for the stable. The guy would probably be talking to the horse and raven on the way. Anyone paying attention would gather that the horse's name was Anthrax, and the raven's name was Shadowflaps. 

After leaving his horse in the stable and probably introducing himself and his friends to any other animals that might have been in there, he and the raven would head for the inn. Before they opened the door, though, a giant eagle landed behind them with much noise. "Truor! Here I am! What, are we staying at this inn? Why? Are you bored of sleeping under the stars? Okay, fine. I'm not sure if I can fit in that door, though! Well, there are some people outside here. I can talk to them, then! You go sleep! You couldn't have enough stamina to keep up with me, anyway!" 

The crazy thing would then hop around out front for a while, trying to get attention, but he'd try to find a good perch in a tree, and if it turns out that he couldn't do that, he'd head for the top of the hill, trying to look like a good lookout. Truor shook his head with amused frustration and opened the door. Seeing even one elf made him think about sleeping under the stars again, but he'd be too grateful to get away from the crazy giant eagle to say no to a good inn. 

Heading for the first person who looked like they owned the place (whoever posts next, I guess, unless that person is someone who was obviously just another traveller or something) ---> "Do you have a room? Oh, and some mead, please." The raven would head for the rafters, if there are any, if not, he'd stick to the dude's shoulder and squawk at him as if he knew that he was understood.


----------



## Raithnait (May 4, 2005)

"Why certainly, lad!" Molly replied, handing him a goblet of something that was most likely the requested mead, and explaining that the man-sized rooms where up the stairs over yonder.


----------



## eleventy-one (May 5, 2005)

((OOC: sorry mods...i hope i'm allowed to just enter...tell me if not and i'll edit the post. and is there somewhere to post a profile?))

The pub was busteling, as most pubs were this time of day. A great noise of merrimaking surrounded the inn and the lights of it's outer tourches burned for miles around. Fuinur rode up lesurley as rainclouds closed in behind him. He liked the feel of the drizzel on his face, for it was a feeling he did not feel often. He dismounted, handing the reigns of his stallion to a young sable boy, along with a gold coin. Then he turned toward the inn. He hesitated before entering. It was always a struggle entering highly-crowded places as he was most often stereotyped, and not to his favor. The sheer wrapping silks of the Harad blew around him in a sudden gust of wind and he unwrapped the turban from around his head, for he would not need it here and it would only draw attention. He face was lean and fair. His auburn, shoulder-length, wavy hair had streaks of brown and red from the sand ind the Harad, his home. But the blue eyes. Those were unusual. They were what gave away his true heritage. He had the fair eyes and jawline of a Numrenorien, though the fair skin was tinted orange from too much sun. But his eyes, yes, Fuinurs eyes wre deep turquoise, which gave him quite a handsome and compelling appearance. But they only made the select few hesitate before judgeing him.

After taking a breath he entered the bar with his gold and wine-red scarves around him and his tight, chocolate-colored pants clinging to him from the rain. His scimitar glinted in a curved arc at his side and a leather purse swung from his belt as well. It was full of gold, for Fuinur was not just nay Haradrim, he was the Lord of the Haradrim and Commander of the Haradrim Army. The bustle and light of the inn englufed him and he guietly made his way over to the bar, calling over the bartender for a drink and sprinkleing coins on the table. He sat there, watching the people and noticeing how they stared, became silent, then picked up conversation again.


----------



## Mirelena (May 7, 2005)

Mirelena had left her perch near the fire about an hour before sunset. She went outside, again exchanging pleasantries with the old, jaw-waggers on the porch. She turned left at the bottom of the steps, and a stroll brought her to a stream that ran just north of the Inn. Mirelena wondered briefly if it was the running water that made for such well brewed beer, or if it was just some enchantment that the ancient hill contained.

Her mind continued to wander as she easily climbed the western slope. Clouds overhead promised rain tonight. They were low, low enough that Mirelena felt that if she were just a bit taller, she might touch the vibrant colors the setting sun streaked them with.

The elven maid watched until the sun had disappeared over the horizon and the land was covered in a murky gloom. As she departed the way she had come, a light drizzle began. The soft mist clung to her clothes beading them with glistening droplets that caught the light streaming from the windows as she neared the front of the Inn. About the time she touched her foot to the first step, it began to rain in earnest. She scampered inside laughing aloud, for the rain had tickled her good humor.

Mirelena was pleased with her evening, but decided to change into a dry tunic. She wove through the company assembled inside, climbed the stairs to the relatively quiet upper hall. To her left were windows looking east toward a very dark, stormy sky, and to her right were the solid doors of the rooms.

She counted off twelve doors before stopping at the thirteenth. Mirelena produced a key from a string of twine that hung on her neck and unlocked her door. She cautiously peeked inside then, certain that she was alone, went in a lit a candle. The room was small, but comfortable. It was furnished simply. A bed with room enough for a trunk beneath it and a table with a lamp stood against the far wall. On closer inspection, a wash stand was discovered behind the door supplied with water, white soap and a white, fluffy towel. _Where she go those…_ Mirelena wondered. A stool was cleverly concealed in plain view. Mirelena tripping over it revealed the ‘hidden’ mystery.

Satisfied with her lodgings, the elf quickly stripped off her wet outer clothes and donned a comfortable vest over her tunic and loose leggings with soft brown shoes. Smoothing her hair with a bit of water from the wash basin, she retraced her steps toward the common room. She glanced over the company; a few new (wet) faces had been added to their number. Mirelena was somewhat dismayed to find that they were mostly men, but brightened a bit when she again saw the auburn haired elf. She was seated in a slightly different position, but Mirelena did recognize her.

“Excuse me,” she said grimly as she bent near the other elf’s ear, “But is that seat taken?”


----------



## Elorendil (May 7, 2005)

“Excuse me,” asked a familiar voice, “But is that seat taken?” 

Elorendil looked up from her meal to find an old friend standing beside her. A smile lit up the elf maiden's fair face. "Mirelena!" she exclaimed, rising from her chair and embracing the other elf. "No, it is not. Please, sit." she said, motioning to the empty chair beside her. "It is good to see you again, mellon-nin," she said with a smile after her friend had been seated. "Tell me, what brings you here?"


----------



## YayGollum (May 7, 2005)

After wandering around the common area and tossing so veiled curious looks at pretty much everyone there, Truor stomped up the stairs to find a good room. He tossed his shield and pack in a corner and thought about how good he'd feel if he took his armour off. It was then decided that he was too tired to deal with that. 

Coming back down the stairs and heading back to his mead, he noticed the person from Harad. Yes, he was surprised to see one of them, but his reaction was probably more positive from the others described since he was a huge fan of learning about other cultures. Knowing that Truor intended to start up a conversation with the guy, Shadowflaps pecked at his ride's helmet. 

Truor was always plunging into deals with people just as suspicious looking (at least in Shadowflaps's opinion), and the benefits they ended up with were never too good. Truor shooed the bird away and trotted right up to Fuinur. "Greetings. What would one of the Haradrim be doing so far from home?" 

OOC: That reminds me ---> where exactly is this inn, anyways? I hope that Truor isn't wrong, and we're nowhere near Harad.


----------



## eleventy-one (May 10, 2005)

((OOC: I had assumed thin inn was far away from Harad, Truor, but that's a good question. Also, what age is this in?))


Fuinur turned slowly to meet the new voice that seemed, strangely, to be speaking to him. The man was dressed in heavey armor and looked rather strong and dangerous. Not that that bothered Fuinur in the least, he himself was well-built. His deep turquiose eyes surveyed the man for a few minutes before a strangely fair voice issued from his lips.

"Greetings, stranger." He wondered for a moment where this man was from for his looks were mysterious, "My buisness is such that I know little about. Therefore, I am sorry that I cannot answer you question." The words came out in a almost deep, liltling fashoin. Fuinur tucked a small strand of on red-streaked hair behind his ear as the deep chocolate and red-sand-streaked waves fell annoyingly about his face, hiding, for a moment, the deep oragney-bronzed skin of one that has seen too much sun and has fair skin. "My name is Fuinur by the way, I am the HIgh Lord of the Haradrim and the Commander of their army. What is yours?" His eyes produced a turquoise twinkle that seemed to wink at Truor and compell trust. For that was what Fuinur was best at, innocently earning trust, even when it seemed to be un-sought for.


----------



## Ghorim (May 11, 2005)

Through the darkness of the rainy evening Helmin trudged, and as the heavens wept, their melancholy became a palpable force, weighing down on the dwarf's mind as he traversed the shadows alone. The inferno of his youthful passion had long since been snuffed out, and suddenly everything in the world felt old to him. His had been a rare obsession for one of the Khazad, to travel the outside world and learn its secrets himself, not content to merely hear of its sights and sounds secondhand. Helmin's chosen profession, however, took him to the depths of human society, as he took on all manners of shady part-time assignments, from watchman shifts to bodyguarding on up to a couple of assassinations that he had been requested to fulfill. He was hired muscle, in other words, and in many underground circles the dwarf had developed a healthy renown for his prowess with his throwing axes. In addition to this burgeoning reputation, Helmin also received healthy pay for his services, leaving him free to live comfortably and pursue new employment opportunities at a leisurely pace.

And yet with each job completed, the dwarf retreated further into himself, for he could trust no one else. Always one eye he kept open, gazing over his shoulder in search of a phantasmal assailant. Helmin had become ensnared in a tangled web of underground alliances, and he knew that one day, perhaps soon, someone would come after him, one of his colleagues, paid to extricate the dwarf from the side of some wealthy employer. His happiness withered, as no pleasurable sensation could thrill him the way it once had, before he had fully immersed himself in this dreadful occupation. Yet only the dangerous thrill of his work could even remotely stir his senses any more, and perhaps that was why he could not leave his dubious trade behind.

“This line of work is bad for the spirit,” Helmin had said once, and scattershot memories of that moment returned to the dwarf as he continued his soggy march. 

He had been standing underneath the awning of a pub in some tired old town, with the rain coming down relentlessly from the skies. It cascaded down from the edge of the roof, forming a watery curtain but a few feet in front of him. He had been speaking to a tavern lass as he smoked his pipe and watched the rain. She was on a brief break, and had wanted refuge from the drunken remarks and greedy snatches that marked her average day of toil. She was a weary beauty, slender, so fragile that she always seemed precariously close to shattering before the dwarf's eyes. He had felt a twinge of sympathy in his dying heart as he took her in, shivering in the harsh temperatures of the night, with only a strange, dark-eyed dwarf for company. She was headed nowhere, Helmin could tell. Her life was a tragedy as all others, and its closing stanza was all but inevitable.

So when she tried to make conversation by asking the dwarf what he did for a living, he gave her an honest, straightforward reply. She deserved nothing less.

“I protect the investments of greedy old men,” Helmin had said in his gravelly baritone. “If that means breaking some bones, dismembering, killing… then that is what I must do.”

Her light breath came to a sharp halt at this response, and she placed a hand over her mouth in shock.

“This line of work is bad for the spirit,” he said morosely, glancing at her from beneath the brim of his helmet. “As is yours, I can see. Yet we struggle on nonetheless, aye?” 

The lass lowered her hand slightly, and nodded gently. The dwarf smiled, his entire black beard shifting upward with the expression. 

“That either makes us valiant or too stubborn for our own good. I'm not sure which.” He extinguished and emptied his pipe, and then reached around to place it back inside his travel pack. His eyes returned to hers, and his gaze was unrelenting. “Do not forget that which you once dreamt you would be, m'lady… sometimes that's all there's left to cling to, aye?”

Those were Helmin's final words to her, and he stepped through that curtain of rainwater into the downpour. He marched a few paces, but then stopped, turning to give the stunned lass one last smile, and a tip of his helmet. From then on, he didn't look back, his stunted form disappearing into the shadows, his natural domain.

Now here he was, another region, another inn, and it was raining once again. The structure shone out as a beacon against the rest of the night, and from within the dwarf could hear laughing and singing voices of all sorts. The festive atmosphere stood in stark contrast to Helmin's mood, but the dwarf was not so far lost to the world that he was not up for a change in his disposition. 

“I shall get good and drunk tonight,” he thought with a light smile. Normally such a course of action would have been unthinkable, but the dwarf was between jobs, and still had plenty of coin to spend. 

“Besides,” he mused, “should some thug come for my head, I'm still better with my weapons drunk than most are with theirs sober!” 

He chuckled aloud as that thought passed his mind, and he quickened his pace as the inn neared. As he approached the structure, Helmin almost unconsciously checked his arsenal of throwing axes. Indeed, all ten weapons were present and accounted for: four tucked into his belt, four concealed in his traveling cloak, and two more stored in loops on his vest. 

He shoved the door open harshly, and stomped through the opening gracelessly, tracking rainwater behind him. Within the inn's lively main room were representatives of just about every race, Khazad included. They seemed a peculiarly jolly lot, and all around the dour Helmin there was song and laughter. The overly exuberant happiness of the patrons harmlessly deflected off of the dwarf's heart. To their squinty-eyed smiles and toothy grins he felt nothing, not joy, not bitterness, not envy. He simply felt a cold disregard for all of the other travelers… they were of no concern to him. 

Helmin made a beeline for the bar, and noted as he approached it that the stools, as usual, had not been designed with his folk in mind. No matter… a quick and well-practiced vault took him atop one of the towering seats. He pulled back the hood of his cloak, and removed his helmet and travel pack. Two sharp raps on the bartop brought the tender his way, and Helmin spoke his order brusquely. 

“Your strongest concoction. I'll settle for nothing less.”

He placed two rather impressive-looking coins on the table.

“I assume that these will cover refills as well?” he asked with a barely discernable smirk.

The tender nodded eagerly and hurried off to get the dwarf his drink. While he waited for his order, Helmin ran his hands through his beard, trying to get out some of the water that had accumulated in his whiskers. Eventually the drink came, in a transparent mug, and Helmin thanked the tender gruffly before taking up the drinking vessel to examine its contents. He held the liquid up to the light, examining its color closely, noting the depth of its foamy head, and so on. One could say that Helmin was something of a budding connoisseur of alcoholic beverages, and he certainly took his drinks quite seriously. 

Finally, satisfied by his inspection, Helmin took the mug to his lips and took a deep, slow sip of the contents. He held the fiery liquid in his mouth, forcing his taste buds to ride out the wild, burning sensation of the brew, as he let the exhilaration of the drink's intense kick wash over him. When the initial thrill soon began to wear off, he swallowed quickly, and after a brief period of contemplation, followed his first taste up with a swift, violent chug of the drink. Such was his routine in testing out new beverages. 

“It pasts muster,” he thought. “Nothing special, but then again, what ought I have to expected? This is no dwarvish pub.”

Placing his drink down for the moment, Helmin glanced around the establishment. There were some peculiar looking patrons, but nothing too out of the ordinary, and certainly nothing threatening. Humans, Elves, some of Helmin's kin, a large black cat, a Halfling or two… wait… Helmin's eyes shot back to the abnormally-sized feline. Even his normally impassive countenance looked a bit puzzled upon taking in the sight of this creature. Helmin glanced to his mug. Was he drunk already? No, no… he couldn't be; he was no lightweight when it came to spirits. Someone just had an odd taste in pets, it seemed. 

The dwarf took another rapid gulp of his drink. It was going to be a strange night, he could already tell.


----------



## eleventy-one (May 12, 2005)

Fuinur glanced up from his newly-started conversation at the dwarf who entered the pub. The hardy fellow looked interesting, if nothing more. Presently he turned back to Truor, though his mind was still on the impressive array of weapons the little man possesed.

"And who are you? Where do you come from?" he asked the man in front of him.


----------



## Morohtar (May 12, 2005)

Deren paused for a moment on his way to turn his face towards the sky, allowing the large drops of water to prick his face as they raced to to ground. A smile grew on his face as he breathed in deeply, savouring each aroma that arose from his surroundings, released by the rain. _Like a fine tea that requires the freshest water to release its potent flavour, so too is the earth. _He continued on his way, pulling his cloak over his head and his shoulders. 

A short yelp from the trees to his left made him turn to see a small ball of red fur cowering beneath a fallen tree, making an earnest effort to stay dry. Deren laughed as he made his way towards the trees. He removed his pack and opened it, allowing the small fox to decorate his extra clothing with small, muddy footprints. He closed the top of his pack, leaving a small hole for a head to poke out, and continued on his way. He walked for a while on the trail till he saw a small Inn with smoke bellowing from the chimney in the distance. He made for it at a brisk pace, listening to the sounds of the raindrops clashing with the leaves, creating some new symphony. 

He reached the Inn shortly and proceeded inside, brushing the rain off of his cloak before entering. The atmosphere seemed inviting, laughs and the sounds of mugs raised to a toast filled the common room. He found a small woman that seemed to be the caretaker and requested lodging for the night. Following a short history of the Inn, which Deren patiently endured, he recieved a small key and directions to his room.

After stowing away his things and changing into drier clothes he ventured back into the common room, his small companion following along behind him. His orange and gold ensemble seemed to clash with most patrons clothing of darker colours. He ordered a small glass of rum, still holding that it was a miracle drug for preventing colds. _Hmmm, the fire seems most inviting at this moment._ He made his way to one of the seats surrounding the fire and slowly sipped his rum.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (May 13, 2005)

*I'm in a small rush, sorry if there are typos...*

Rosaline's entrance to the inn was announced by a hefty sneeze. She had insisted upon caring for her mare, Sage, herself (The stableboy had seemed amused but not surprised, perhaps there many travelers who trusted only themselves with their horses also) and had taken the liberty of tossing in a couple flakes of hay once she had Sage settled. Since then there had been and insistent tickling sensation in her nose, but she had stubbornly held the sneeze back--until the moment she had opened the door. A few people glanced up as she entered, some with small amused smiles tugging at the corners of their mouths, but none rose to greet her--not that she had expected them to. Who would be here that Rosie knew?

She saw two elves sitting together talking happily, and an enormous black cat that seemed to be with them, or maybe just one of them. She saw that one had a plate of food in front of her that looked delicious. Rosie wasn't sure if she would have enough to buy herself a plate, at least not with any considerable amount to spare, and she needed the money to stretch. She almost inadvertently held back a sigh. She couldn't let any observer see how discouraged she felt. She was relieved to have finally found somewhere to rest. She sat at a table alone and leaned back in her chair. Without knowing it, her head cocked slightly to one side and her brows knitted together as she debated whether or not to buy herself something.


----------



## Mirelena (May 14, 2005)

*Oops, sorry it took so long, El.*

Mirelena grinned at her warm reception. A familiar face was not something she had anticipated on this leg of her journey. She patted Duathmin absently on the head, then seated herself on the empty chair her friend had indicated. Her small sigh spoke volumes. Good food, good wine, good friends and a good seat by the fire. What more could an elf need to be happy while away from home?
"What brings me here?" she repeated. "I longed for a journey. I have oft been told I am of a restless spirit. The birth of my son tamed me somewhat, but he is old enough to do without me for a short while.
"I am simply visiting the places I have been in the past. It brings me happiness to witness the fruits of the Ranger's labours. I am quite pleased to imagine that I might have had a hand in it," she said.
Elorendil had been smiling at her friend, she knew how strong-willed Mirelena could be. Elladan would have had a fine time, trying to keep his wife at home against her wishes. But she also knew that she was a fine wife and mother, who would willingly sacrifice anything if it would better her family.
"And you?" Mirelena asked, interrupting Elor's thought, "What brings you to these parts?"

((OOC: I would have to say that we're in "Green Hill country." Probably in the fourth age... That's what I'm going with, anyway.  Look it up at: http://www.glyphweb.com/arda/ to get the whole description.))


----------



## Elorendil (May 14, 2005)

Elorendil smiled at her friend. She and Mirelena had much in common, including their strong wills. Elladan had learned long ago when to step back and let Mir have her way, as Lord Elrond had learned when to let Elor have hers. And yet, for all her headstrongness, Mirelena would give up everything for the well-being of her family, Elor knew.

"And you?" Mirelena asked, "What brings you to these parts?"

"I just finished a long-distance race on Nimar that ended in Forlond. We came here to take a few days' rest before going home." Elor looked down at the tired panther at her feet. "It was a grueling race," she added, "And we are all tired. I've never seen Nimar so happy to be in a stall. She usually kicks her way out of them as soon as she is put in."


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2005)

Truor probably would have noticed Fuinur's eye twinkle and enjoyed it since the guy looked interesting to begin with. He might have even been taken in by it if it wasn't for the guy's introduction. "High Lord of the Haradrim? Commander of the army? And you don't know why you're here? Wouldn't you have minions to travel for you? I haven't been here long, but this inn doesn't seem to be the best. You should be used to the finest, your High Lordship! Ah, maybe you've got the wanderlust, like me, eh? Great stuff, isn't it? I've never been as far south as Harad, but maybe someday. I am not content with my experience here just yet." When the Dwarf entered, Truor would look even more obviously interested in him than the Harad type. He had always admired and emulated those guys, but this one was a bit unnerving. "You saw that Dwarf, too, Fuinur? You don't have much of them down south, do you? They're great guys, normally. This one looks pretty dangerous, but you have to be to get treated with respect these days, right?"


----------



## eleventy-one (May 18, 2005)

The man seemed to babble, but Fuinur wasn't sure if that was simply his way or if he was nervous in the presence of a high noble. In contrast, Fuinur spoke calmly and simply. The words he used were not many, but every word that came from his mouth heald great meaning, like a weighty sack of gold. 

"Respect, yes I suppose so, but respect comes in many forms, even a fight can be a sign of respect. As for my 'minions', how loosely you swing that word around! Certainly I have many in my service, but I must remind you that I am in the service of others as well." 

He took a sip from his drink, looking steadily at the man over the rim of his glass. As Fuinurs arm shifted, lifting the glass upwards to his mouth, the collar of his shirt shifted slightly. It revealed his 3 necklaces, layered and twisted atop one another. The only one that could be seen was the one with a pendant of smooth plack stone and the Eye of Sauron painted on it with great detail and craftmanship. The coincedence of Fuinur's words and the clear view of the jewlery was interesting and the other man was left to wonder over it. 

"And what," asked Fuinur, setting his glass down again, the pendant remaining in full sight, "is your name?"


----------



## YayGollum (May 19, 2005)

And he probably would have wondered about it if he recognized the symbol or cared about the activities of major powers of the world. Instead of wondering, he would continue to calmly drink his mead, glancing over at the Dwarf from time to time. It might have seemed as if Truor was babbling, but he had been around a very talkative giant eagle for a while, and the thing had rubbed off on him a bit. "Oh, I did forget to answer that question, didn't I? It's Truor." 

Indicating the raven, who probably recognized Sauron's symbol and was trying to warn the impulsive Beorning ---> "And this is my partner, Shadowflaps. He keeps squawking at me about being more careful about who I talk to, but I wouldn't worry about it. I'm just a wanderer. A student of the land. But the people you meet on the way do make for some good stories to tell the kids back home. That's the Vale of Anduin, for me. You really should visit. 
"
So you're travelling because your boss ordered you to? Alright. Must be pretty important to send someone with such a high rank, I bet! Couldn't be too dangerous, though, if you're alone. You don't have any minions following you, do you? I think we'd notice a troop of Southrons heading for an elf-infested inn so far north. Oh, sorry. Not minions. Fellow warriors of your noble cause! Honorable soldiers of mannish progress! I don't know. I really need to visit Harad. Find out how you think down there. 

"Hm. This inn couldn't be what you're here for. You're passing through. Unless you're a better tracker than you look, and your prey is here. Couldn't be me. Haven't been south yet. I hope that it's one of these elves. You tell me if you need a guide." Truor wasn't babbling, but he'd know that it would seem that way. He's interested in other cultures and trying to open the guy up with casual speech. 

He'd tighten his lip and suddenly look openly surprised once the raven's message finally pierced his helmet of stubborn curiosity. He'd only have the gist that the guy was most probably a very dangerous and highly motivated minion of some nameless and ancient evil that Truor had never heard of or worried about before. Shadowflaps hadn't heard of the guy, but he had enough sense to worry about him. 

After sipping the last of his mead and toning down his surprise that, to one who didn't understand a raven's Animalic, probably would have made others think that the guy looked crazy ---> "I shouldn't try to pry into your business too much. How safe is it down south for foreigners?"


----------



## eleventy-one (May 19, 2005)

"It is good to meet you both." Fuinur admitted, noding breifly at Truor and Shadowflaps in turn. "As you guess, I have naught but myself with me, but I am sure that will be enough. I am looking not for any person, persay." here Fuinur paused, but only momentarily, "I search to find new allies, with the alleged Barrow-wrights in the east Shire. You know of them?"

He left the question hanging, hopeing it would be answered.

"And the south, ah!" here he smiled, "It is quite a place. But, I fear, not very safe without a guide and allies. Allies of me or former allies of Sauron are the safest. I cannot vouge the life of anyone else who enters."


((OOC; sorrymods, by the way, Truor, I have updated my profile (just the history part) to make it more accurate with the 4th age. You may want to take a looksie!))


----------



## Maggot (May 19, 2005)

Sam Maggot (stable boy) walked in he saw Rosie and the manager Molly Thistwool and many other people including Mirelena, Fuinur and Ragor an old man who had come in wounded and sick looking. After giving hay, sugar lumps and many a good grooming to many horses Sam was weary. He sat down at the bar and ordered an ale from Molly the kindly old lady who ran the inn. After a few pints Sam returned to the horses and replenished some food supply for the greedier ones that included Rosie's. He then returned to where Fuinur was who he had taken quite a shine to he then said "Did I hear rightly that you were talking about Barrow-wights because I have had many an adventure in their parts" Fuinur turned and looked down kindly at the hobbit he then replied.....


----------



## Ghorim (May 19, 2005)

It took quite a bit to distract the dwarf from his drink. All the sounds of merriment he filtered out, concerning himself only with the sensation of the brew on his tongue and the occasional idle thought that would pass through his mind. The old warrior, however, he could not ignore. 

It had not been the sounds that the weary traveller had made that had drawn Helmin's attention. Truly, the fellow could have marched in, made that exact same speech standing right next to Helmin, and the dwarf wouldn't have paid him any mind... were it not for that all too familiar stench that the man carried on him. Helmin's nose detected the blood before his eyes took it in... the odor was fairly fresh. 

"Hmm... both his blood and others'," thought Helmin. "Bandits, maybe."

Now his eyes fell to the girl who lay in the man's protecting arms. Helmin's mind reeled at the sight of her, for she reminded him of that tavern lass... the one in the rain who had stirred his callous heart, if for but a moment. Like her, the girl appeared so lost and helpless, even with the aged knight watching over her. Suddenly, Helmin felt that foreign sensation of warm compassion, felt it seeping through the fortifications that he had been constructing around his heart ever since he began working in the muck of society. He tried to shove it off, but it would not quit him. He was just a sucker for a pretty little face, it seemed. 

He gave a brief, encouraging smile in the girl's direction, and then all too quickly turned away, for there was confusion in his heart. 

"Don't get involved," he thought. "Just drink. Things will work out for her in some fashion, and you'll get drunk enough tonight so that you won't even remember her tomorrow."

It seemed like a reasonable course of action, but still nagging thoughts pestered his mind. In a quick gulp, he downed the rest of his mug and brought it down upon the table heavily.

"Tender! Another for me!"


----------



## eleventy-one (May 20, 2005)

Maggot said:


> He then said "Did I hear rightly that you were talking about Barrow-wights because I have had many an adventure in their parts" Fuinur turned and looked down kindly at the hobbit he then replied.....


 
"I would be highly interested to learn of these Barrow-wrights." His keen eyes seemed to zero in on Sam's with a piercing intensity.


----------



## Darotek (May 20, 2005)

With an extension of his black-gloved hand, the dark prince pushed the doors to the inn wide open. His leather bootheels clicked as he strode along the wooden floorboards; he kept the black hood draped about his head, the shadow hiding every feature of his handsome face so that only the gleam of his two red eyes were visible through the darkness. With those eyes, he spotted an available seat at the bar, holding up a golden coin between two of his slender fingers.

"Red wine, please," spoke the voice of liquid velvet--a dark tone that seemed to seep through the loudest hubub without difficulty.


----------



## YayGollum (May 21, 2005)

Truor's eyes widened with surprise, even though, from what Shadowflaps told him about the character of follows of Sauron, he probably shouldn't have been. He had visited the peoples who lived in the area, but had heard enough stories to know not to visit the actual barrows. 

Somewhere in there, probably before the hobbit answered, maybe after and shot at Fuinur as a farewell ---> "No, I have not visited the barrow wights. From what I have heard, I would not recommend it. Not very reasonable fellows. Good luck. I am sorry to hear that about the south, though. Taking on a guide would lessen the experience, I think. With a nod of respect, he would then leave the Harad type with the hobbit and head for the Dwarf. Shadowflaps, always suspicious, would keep close to Fuinur and the hobbit, though. 

On his way over to the Dwarf, he'd notice and cringe slightly at the entrance of the newest patron. To the Dwarf and later to whoever happens to be behind the bar ---> "Greetings, Skilled One! Yes, you do need another! What have you been doing out there to made you look so tired? Oh, don't mind me. I'm just curious. Most Dwarves that I've seen in this region are headed for the Blue Mountains, or they're relaxing with the light-hearted hobbits. Ah, I'll have another mead, by the way."


----------



## Darotek (May 22, 2005)

The Dark Elf peered at his surroundings with a sour sickness in his chest. What moronic beings were these that had nothing better to do than engage in alcohol and drunken arguments and laughter...at least _he_ had business here. He turned to a man who had just appraoached the bar ((Truor)).

"You there, have you knowledge of Fuinur's whereabouts?"


----------



## Ghorim (May 22, 2005)

The dwarf turned from searching for the elusive tender to cast a quizzical glance over his shoulder. Apparently some nuisance wanted to chat. Helmin looked the fellow up and down, the left side of his mouth twitching upward in a reflexive smirk. The dull light of the inn revealed small wrinkles around the dwarf's eyes as they took the stranger in. The fellow was almost short enough to be a Khazad... but no, he wasn't... Helmin could tell as much right away. 

The words that the stranger spoke were not so much a cohesive statement to Helmin as they were a series of phrases for his mind to pick apart. The title, "Skilled One," indicated that he might have some knowledge of Helmin's abilities, which wouldn't have surprised the dwarf overly much. 

"And he's telling me that I need another drink!" thought Helmin. "What's behind that?"

Perhaps he had spent too much time among criminals... he was always looking for darker motives beneath even the most innocent of words. Tired... was he really tired? Aye, perhaps Helmin was a bit more fatigued than he had realized. One thing was for certain: he wasn't up to dealing with this odd stranger and his intrusive questions. Helmin's first, appropriately dwarvish instinct was to tell the patron to bugger off and mind his own business. Of course, Helmin had tried this approach with other nosy blokes in the past, and it seemed to the dwarf that harsh replies from him only seemed to encourage more interrogation. So, if Helmin wanted this fellow to shut up and leave him be, a vague, euphemistic description of his business would be the preferable course of action.

"I've been cleaning the scum from city gutters," he said to the fellow with a distant and weary tone.

In truth, it was an apt description of his line of work... it was how Helmin often rationalized the more grisly business that he engaged in. These petty criminals, small-time burglars and weaselly merchants... no one needed them, no one wanted them, as they wandered the lands and spread their diseased ways as they went. Helmin did these villages a service by removing them from the streets. This logic helped him to take his repose at night without always having to resort to ale as a sleep aid.

"I'm headed to the North... apparently the streets up in Arnor need a good sweeping."

His minute grin widened ever so slightly at these words, and he turned away from the armored patron, to find that his mug had been refilled without his noticing.

"Well... how about that..."


----------



## YayGollum (May 22, 2005)

Never having been one to trust easily, especially when some arrogant-looking elf was asking questions, Truor just shrugged his shoulders at Darotek and turned back to his refilled mead. "Never heard of the guy. Go hide in a tree." Sure, there were other elves in the building, but at least none of them had decided to waste his time. 

Ranting to himself, probably not even caring if the elf is still around ---> "Why don't the elves just stay in their forests? I thought that they were well-trained by now! This one's asking me to help him! Argh!" After a bit more mutterings, he registered that the Dwarf had said something to him, and since he was mad about the elf, he'd be stuck ranting about it. He'd see that the guy didn't really want to talk, but, especially after hearing the elf, he'd really want some honest Dwarf conversation. 

Said a bit more gruffly than he would have liked to the Dwarf ---> "Cleaning the scum out, eh? I know what you mean. They think they're doing us a favor by visiting? Argh! Not me! I'd rather live in an Orc's tunnels!"


----------



## Mirelena (May 22, 2005)

*Next post... "Introducing: CAIRBRENT!"*

Mirelena laughed (and posted waaaay belatedly) while patting her friend's knee affectionately. She knew the temperment of Nimar. It must have been a rigorous race, indeed, to make her grateful to be in a stall!

The pair lapsed into a comfortable silence. Soon Mirelena stood and walked to the counter. She seated herself until a young girl finished what she was doing. Kegs, casks and bottles of all shapes and sizes were arranged neatly in a cool room off from the main kitchen. She was drawing a mug of frothy beer for a customer waiting on another stool.

Mirelena observed the company that had gathered this evening. A hobbit lad who still had a few straws sticking in his hair, had come in looking for a drink. A dwarf... Mirelena resisted the urge to sniff disdainfully... was seated a few stools down. She determined that she would have a civil conversation with him before the evening was out. Several men and elves had come in and were mostly keeping to themselves. A small child was seated in a chair a few feet off. Mirelena cocked her head. It was a rarity to see children so far away from a village. A weatherstained man knelt near her, talking softly.

The elven lady was intrigued, but her wonderings were interrupted by the approach of a dark elf who had a regal look about him. She watched him hand the lad behind the bar a gold coin for a goblet of wine. _Elves have similar tastes,_ she thought. She too handed the lad some money and asked for a goblet of wine. The newcomer glanced at her, then scoffed and addressed the man seated on the other side of him.

Mirelena scowled in turn, the shrugged it off. When she heard the rantings of the man beside him, her scowl returned in earnest. She had opened her mouth to snap a reply, but held her tongue. No reason to involve oneself in a conversation that was not one's own. She recieved her goblet gladly, then strode gracefully back to her friend, still seated beside the fire. 

"Mellon-nin," she started, "Would you be offended if I retired for the evening? I am tired and would imagine that you are as well. I was hoping for some music this evening, but I am afraid that my fingers would trip and stumble. A fine testimony that would be to the skill of the elves!" she laughed.


----------



## Darotek (May 23, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> "Never heard of the guy. Go hide in a tree."


 
Darotek laughed softly and a smile formed on his lips that was hidden by the dark hood. With one of his fingers he brushed the ruby-red sword that lay suspended by its hilt. And what a lovely sword it was; its black handle brought out the horrible resemblence which the blade bore to fresh blood. 
He debated lowering his hood, finally deciding not to and settling for the next best thing.

The Dark Elf placed an icy hand on Truor's shoulder, squeezing it with the intensity that could easily turn a twig into powder. 
"Think carefully before speaking to strangers that way, friend," he whispered.


----------



## YayGollum (May 23, 2005)

It has been a while before Truor has had an encounter with an elf like this! He would have much righteous fury bottled up by this time. From the terrifying description, Truor's shoulder would be in a lot of pain (I'm guessing that the guy quickly got around the vambrace before Truor could react  ), which would easily make him reel away, growling loudly. He'd be trying to say something like, ---> "Argh! Don't touch me, murderer! You call me foolish for telling you to back off, then you do this? Noone can say you don't deserve this!" but it might be a bit hard to understand as his face would be turning into a bear's, his hands would be growing giant claws, and other bear things like that.


----------



## Darotek (May 24, 2005)

((oh, haha sorry about that! I forgot... btw good post!))

Although fright now welled up inside of him like a balloon in his chest, Darotek kept his eyes locked on that of Truor. A bear... well, can't say this wasn't out of left field. The Dark Elf did let go of Truor's shoulder (partly because at his five foot nine height, he could not reach), but did not yet draw his sword.
~Alright~ thought Darotek. ~Let's see what he can do.~


----------



## eleventy-one (May 24, 2005)

Fuinur turned sharply at the rather large disturbance. Bar brawls were common enough, Fuinur knew, so he was not surprised. Instead, he watched the scene unfold with calm experiance. He recognized the elf, vaguely. He remembered carrying off a deal with him long ago in the past. Still, Darotek was hardly someone Fuinur would greet warmly. There were precious few he would do that to.


----------



## YayGollum (May 24, 2005)

Truor probably would have tried to maul the elf, but his growls had alerted his friends into stepping in. Shadowflaps left his spot near Fuinur and tossed all kinds of warnings at the half-transformed Beorning as fast as he could, knowing that he wouldn't be able to stop him from fighting. His horse (Anthrax) probably wouldn't even be able to get out of the stable to help, but oh well. He'd wish that he could. 

Anyways, sorry to the people who own the bar (I'm sure that, when he calms down, Truor would help with this), but the giant eagle Knockondor crashed through the entrance, quickly spotted his friend, and hopped over to deposit himself between the two opposing personalities, probably wrecking tables along the way. 

To everyone, but ending up sniffing at the Dark elf ---> "What are you flightless bullies doing in here? Truor, stop growling! Look at how fuzzy you are! Heh. I never noticed that before. Oh. sorry. Hm. Where's the elf? That's what always gets you mad, right? Is it this one?" Knockondor has trouble telling not bird type things apart.  Truor stomped away from the interfering bird, maybe relaxing a bit of his fuzziness away. He'd still be pretty mad, but he'd know better than to mess with the giant eagle too much.


----------



## Ghorim (May 25, 2005)

"Never heard of the guy. Go hide in a tree."

The gloom of Helmin's tired face was suddenly dispelled by this remark, and an amused smirk curled upward beneath the dwarf's beard. Well, well! Perhaps this fellow wasn't so bad after all. Helmin strongly believed that Elves sorely needed to get knocked off of their golden perches every now and again, so as to keep their massive egos in check. 

"Why don't the Elves just stay in their forests? I thought that they were well-trained by now! This one's asking me to help him! Argh!" 

Helmin chuckled, a dry and raspy sound. No, no... for all their supposed cultivation and wisdom, the Elves that Helmin had encountered were far more reminiscent of spoiled youths than sage elders. 

"Must be that only the immature ones wander out into the world," thought Helmin. "I wonder if the same could be said of the Khazad..."

His grin grew slightly as he sat with his back to the others. Aye, when he first set out from the Iron Hills, he was nothing but a ball of youthful pride and impetuousness. The above-ground world had set to work on him immediately, however... it molded him into something of practical use. Helmin could only be thankful that it had not destroyed him, instead.

"Cleaning the scum out, eh? I know what you mean. They think they're doing us a favor by visiting? Argh! Not me! I'd rather live in an Orc's tunnels!"

Apparently the fellow had misinterpreted his words. Helmin said nothing to correct him, fully content to continue ignoring the bloke. But then the situation suddenly took an unexpected turn.

"Think carefully before speaking to strangers that way, friend."

The Elf's threat hung in the air, unspoken, but easy enough to grasp, even for a casual listener like Helmin. He had heard that tone of voice before, in bars much like this one. Violence... hinted at, then realized in a sudden flash of a blade. So, understandably, the dwarf tensed up somewhat. He glanced over his shoulder at the Elf. Aye... he was a young one, probably full enough of himself to try anything. 

"It's the kids who are the real threats to peace and security," thought Helmin. "Vets know better than to stir up trouble over a few choice words. But little boys are so quick to draw their toys out and test their luck..."

The dwarf spun about on his stool, and was about to cast his lot with the armored fellow, when he noted that something was amiss. The fellow seemed to be speaking, but the words came out harsh and distorted, the syllables torn to shreds by abnormal growls and gurgles. The man's body seemed to be pulsating and shifting in entirely unnatural ways. Helmin's normally unreadable visage twisted into a hybrid expression of concern, confusion and surprise. His right hand shifted to one of the throwing axes on his belt, just as a precaution.

Of course, when the giant bird burst through the front entrance, Helmin knew better than to intervene at all. The dwarf could not possibly feel any more bewildered by these bizarre events, so he resolved to resume drinking his ale, and simply enjoy the show, which he immediately proceeded to do.


----------



## Darotek (May 25, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Where's the elf? That's what always gets you mad, right? Is it this one?"


 
Darotek looked at the eagle with a mixture of surprise and pleasure. A small smile played upon his goateed lips. Yet it was not dark like the many he had shown before. This was a sincere grin. 
~A talking bird, fascinating. I wonder...I wonder how intelligent it is?~
He let go of the sword's hilt and took a sip of his red wine. It reminded him of blood, and that was why he chose it over any drink in any circumstance. The taste was rich and full, it danced on his tongue before finally sliding down his throat. Over the rim of the glass, Darotek peered at Truor and wondered which one of these men was Fuinur...


----------



## YayGollum (May 25, 2005)

The elf's proportionally (to most people's, I guess) calm reaction did not help Truor. With much growling, grunting, and glaring at the elf, he concentrated his human skin back into place. Only after the elf took his paw off of his sword, to Knockondor ---> "Argh! Look at what you did to the door, Knockondor! There is no room for you in here. I wasn't calling you, so go rest outside. I can take care of myself. Yes, that is the reckless elf that made me mad. Don't worry about it. He knows better now, I'm sure. Argh." 

He stomped over to the eagle to give him a reassuring pat, then headed back for his seat, very focused on ignoring both of them (Knockondor and Darotek) for the rest of his stay. 

Knockondor ignored Truor's suggestion to leave and tried his best to puff his chest out and look intimidating as soon as the troublesome elf was identified. "So it was you! I thought so! I felt your impetuous aura from miles away, but it seemed so beneath me that I thought we wouldn't have to worry! A bit of friendly advice for you: this Beorning creature is my ally. Do not threaten him. We are on a noble quest at the moment!" 

He would then look comically forgetful for a moment, wonder what lie he should tell, and hop over to Truor to whisper something like ---> "Give me a good noble quest for us to be on!" He be so focused on the problem that he's probably forgotten that there are plenty of other people around him, probably very inconvenienced by his entrance.


----------



## Darotek (May 26, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> "Yes, that is the reckless elf that made me mad. Don't worry about it. He knows better now, I'm sure."


 
"Oh, yes indeed," spoke Darotek, keeping the anger in his voice down to a subtlety. "I know now the wrath of your loyal pet should I have a little disagreement with you. Believe me," he bore his white teeth in a smile that would put the most fearsome orcs on the run. "I will be more careful next time."

((btw I know Darotek is being a bit of a beotch now, but I promise that if someone either a) beats him in a fight or b) is also semi-evil, he will lighten up.))


----------



## YayGollum (May 26, 2005)

Truor (since he was trying his best to ignore both of them) just sat and seethed while gulping at his mead. Knockondor jumped with surprise, though, (since he had forgotten that most existed anymore) when Darotek spoke again. He'd turn back around, looking very indignant, but he'd probably step back once he noticed the guy's scary expression. "Who's a pet? He's not mine. That is a strange idea thought up by one of you poor flightless people, not us! Or did you mean me? Why do you look like that? Stop it. Making me nervous, little guy!" 

After looking around at the other patrons and feeling the general vibe of the place. "Why are you here, anyway? I didn't see what my little buddy here did to upset you, but yes, you should be careful. I happen to be the best warrior to ever come out of the eyries of the Misty Mountains!" With another disconcerted look at the elf, he'd hop back over to Truor again, who would start digging his claws into the bar with frustration at the casual silliness and detached curiosity of his old friend. "What did you do to that poor little elf? He looks kind of angry!" 

Truor, gritting his teeth, wishing that he hadn't said even less to the elf in the first place ---> "Alright, Knockondor. The elf came up to talk to me, I tried to send him away without being too rude, and he tried to break my shoulder. Okay? You can go now. I haven't killed an elf yet." Though he would be thinking about it.  

Out Of Character: No, he's not too bad. He has more flavor than some characters I have seen. Unless this is all that there is to him, then no, there is nothing cool about him. sorry about that.  I should bring in one of my more evil types to see if your character does have any depth.


----------



## Elorendil (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Next post... "Introducing: CAIRBRENT!"*

Elorendil watched as her friend rose and made her way over to the bar. She returned a moment later with a goblet in hand. "Mellon-nin," the elf asked, "Would you be offended if I retired for the evening? I am tired and would imagine that you are as well. I was hoping for some music this evening, but I am afraid that my fingers would trip and stumble. A fine testimony that would be to the skill of the elves!"

Elorendil joined Mirelena in her laughter. "Nay, my friend, I will not be offended. I may want for your company but I shall not take offense. Perhaps I will find someone else to talk with."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 27, 2005)

stumbling through the wet, stormy forest, a dark figure is relieved to see what looked like a well used path. Moving to the edge of the trees she tries to see the road but can't get her eyes to focus well enough.

The dark cape and ridding clothes that she had hoped would help her blend into the background were not only ripped and threadbare but covered in mud and dripping from the rain.

She could remember a time when the coming of rain was a gift and a blessing, and tried to recall how it felt to simply enjoy the smell and sound of a spring shower.

Having decided to follow the path, she slowly heads in what she hopes is the right direction. Trying to find strength or even hope, she keeps one cold hand clasped around her necklace and the other she uses to support herself on nearby trees.

After traveling for several miles, she sees lights. A house? An Inn? Her head was throbbing worse then it had since that robber had hit her and left her for dead. With her last bit of strength she takes a few staggering steppes toward the door when her weariness and injuries take over and she falls unconscious near one of the bushes on the edge of the hill.


----------



## Orophin (May 27, 2005)

Two men came riding up to the inn and edged their horses around and headed for the stables. As they rode up to them, they dismounted and lead the horses in stalls. After providing the horses with food a water, they set out to the inn. Near the front steps, they saw a unconscious woman. They sighed a bit and with a glance at each other, one grabbed her feet and the other grabbed her wrist and proceded up onto the porch of the inn.

"Orophin, open the door." said the man that had picked up her feet. Orophin approached and opened the door then wen back and proceded to help carry the unconscious woman into the inn. Once inside, they sat her up in one of the chairs.

"Artea, i'm going to retire for the night. " Orophin told the man in the bandana before going to the bar and paying for a room, and proceding upstairs.

Artea on the otherhand, found an empty seat at an empty table and removed a big case from his back and opened it. It contained a lute. He pulled it out and began to play it.


----------



## Slinker (May 29, 2005)

A tall man with light brown hair and a a flowing blue cape walked in and sat down near one of the corners, passing an unconcious woman he glanced at in curiosity. He put his arms on the table and tilted his head down onto them and sighed. He brought his head up and ordered a large ale. Looking around, he noted a man playing a lute. He tuned in his hearing and sat back to listen.


----------



## Darotek (May 31, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> Unless this is all that there is to him, then no, there is nothing cool about him.


((Oh, there is much more to him, don't fret. Anyway, I only bring it up because a lot of people have PMed me about how rude I am being when I'm all, Hello? Ever heard of an antagonist? Life ain't all rainbows and butterflies...and yeah, evil characters? Bring 'em on! ))

Darotek could tell the confrontation was at a momentary hiatus((*sp)). He took a long draft from his cup and wondered how long he would have to wait for one of two things: Fuinur or a lonely woman. He peered about. A few lookers; nothing compared with the maids he had back home, but he saw some that would do. One in particular was wearing a flowing green dress and had crimson curls down to her waist. Alright...moment of truth...Darotek waited for her to turn sideways s he might get a glance at her ears. Pointed. Good. 
He stood up from his barstool and appraoched the elven lady. She faced him and a look of disgust filled her face once their eyes met.
"Get away, Dark one!" She cried, distancing herself from him. Darotek gave her a 'who, me?' expression that any woman of his own kind would have found adorable. Yet she thought nothing of the sort. He was of evil descent, and therefore could not be befriended.
The prince took her shoulders in his arms and pressed his face against hers. her eyes went wide and her hands were balled into fists...yet for only a moment. Soon her body relaxed and the two figures seemed to melt together. Once he let her go, she went limp and fell into a chair behind her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 31, 2005)

*Stirring slightly, Ara tries to remember what had happened. Sitting up she looks around the room. What happened to that poor Elf she had only to guess from the dark man standing over her. Was this a safe place? 

Some faces looked her way in curiosity, then went back to drinking or talking. 

Pushing herself out of the chair, she walks cautiously to the bar and asks for a glass of milk.*


----------



## Ghorim (May 31, 2005)

"Madness!" chuckled Helmin, as the drinks tallied up and their effects began to infiltrate his mind unnoticed. He spun about in his stool, convinced that things in the establishment had reached the point where he need only concern himself with his beverage. The dwarf cast aside the remnants of concern that he might have still clung to... the business of these other types was now none of his. When the world about him became this mad, the only solution for Helmin was to bury his nose in a good drink and forget everything. All those pretty faces... he'd chop them to pieces if it paid well enough, aye? Helmin snorted amusedly and took a long pull on his latest drink. No longer did he bother to savor the taste. The liquid had become simply a means to an end.

He chortled at the order for milk that came from his right.

"And while you're fixing her that, why don't ya get me a _real_ drink, eh?"

Helmin pounded on the bartop and laughed mightily, pushing his empty mug toward the tender.


----------



## Morohtar (May 31, 2005)

Deren sighed deeply as the last of the rum burned it's path down his throat. He waited till the last of the sensation had subsided, then closed his eyes and listened to the sounds of the Inn. The typical noises were heard; laughing, glasses ringing from toasts, singing, stomping, belches, flatulence; yep, it was all there. 

But one noise was not so familiar in such places, and yet Deren heard it; a low growl, feline and rather perturbed in it's tone. He turned in the direction of the sounds and saw a small red shape approaching a much larger black shape, which seemed to be the one growling. His small companion seemed to have a soon-to-be unhealthy interest in the other animal in the bar (besides the large, talking eagle) and Deren deemed it necessary to intervene. With swift movements he made his way towards the fox, still creeping slowly towards the large teeth and claws residing beside one of the chairs. He leaned over to pick up the small bundle of fur, still slightly damp from the rain, hoping that the owner of the panther wouldn't notice the small disturbance that had taken place. Alas, she did, an amused smile appearing on her face. 

"You must forgive my companion," Deren said after a quick laugh, "he has developed quite the curiosity about new things, especially ones that could easily dispatch him, it would seem. Though where are my manners; my name is Deren, son of Theren, and I am at your service." He bowed low and smiled.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 1, 2005)

Ghorim said:


> He chortled at the order for milk that came from his right.
> 
> "And while you're fixing her that, why don't ya get me a _real_ drink, eh?"



Did I say it was for me...? Her voice twanged with sarcasm. 

*Reaching into her ridding boot, she pulls out a small knife. Laying it on the bar you could see that it was finely crafted and had jewles on the hilt.*

Will this be enough to trade for a few coins? I seem to have lost mine. And if you would be so kind, I would like some white wine please.

*Cup in hand, Ara reaches for a clean dish, emptying the fresh milk into the bowl she walks over to the panther that had been watching her and places it at it's feet. After stroking the cat's massive head she goes back to get her wine.*


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 1, 2005)

Truor finished up the last bit of his mead, groaned, then nodded a bit at Knockondor, and headed for his room, where things were quieter. Knockondor probably hadn't been paying much attention and began to hop around the room, poking his head into conversations, avoiding the Darotek elf, edging closer to the door, hoping that he wouldn't break anything on his way out. 

Before he could leave, though, a rumbling startled him to the back of the room. After a while of listening to that, a wall of gray skin and armour appeared in the doorway. A massive troll leaned his head down in a sad attempt to get through, but he quickly gave it up and sat out front to stare intelligently inside. 

The troll would grunt impatiently as a thick cloud of black smoke trailed its way to a fireplace. Once all of it was inside, it collected into a vague yet hulking (maybe ten feet tall, maybe a little less, pathetic for a balrog) humanoid form. Long steel claws and a very maniacal looking face seemed to materialize out of the smoke. No fire anywhere, but he wouldn't look like that could stop him from intimidating. He'd stare into the fire for a while, then turn to whoever decides to post next with a creepily crazed look and an evil grin.


----------



## Elendae (Jun 1, 2005)

*A lone figure slips past the troll and into the Inn, unseen by most except for those of the keener sense. After casting an expirienced eye around the room, he moves quietly over to a vacant table and sits down.*


----------



## Darotek (Jun 2, 2005)

AraCelebEarwen said:


> *Stirring slightly, Ara tries to remember what had happened. Sitting up she looks around the room. What happened to that poor Elf she had only to guess from the dark man standing over her. Was this a safe place?


 
Darotek watched this new stranger with a keener intereste than that which he had expressed at the talking eagle. This person had a certain familiar air about him that the Dark Prince could relate to. He wondered, turning away from the girl, her energy now pulsing through his body like a refreshing sleep, if he had seen the stranger before...he would wait and see what happened.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 2, 2005)

Elorendil smiled at the man and his damp companion. "It is a pleasure to meet you, Deren. I am Elorendil, though most of my friends call me Elor. This," she said, indicating the enormous cat at her feet, whose yellow-green eyes were still fixed upon the little fox, "Is Dúathmin."

As Elor said her name, a low growl eminated from the panther's throat. Min stared fixedly at the little fox and licked her lips. She felt the weight of the soft, slender hand of her mistress upon her sinewy shoulder and heard the command, "Havo dad." With a _whuff_ of disappointment and one last look at the tasty looking morsel, Min sat down obediently at her mistress' feet. Just then, a stranger appeared from nowhere and placed a bowl of milk before her. Her attention diverted from the wet fluffball of red fur, she lapped the warm, frothy stuff up eagerly.

Elor turned her attention back to the man before her. "Please, m'lord, have a seat," she said with an inviting smile.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 3, 2005)

*Getting back to the bar, Ara picks up the glass of wine. After swirling the clear liquid around she takes a sip and lets the flavor and texture fill her senses.

There was a tense feeling in the air, try as she might she could not rid herself of the feeling of being watched. It was in her nature to be edgy around strangers, but knowing that it would be their mistake to do the wrong thing she forced her nerves to relax.*


----------



## Slinker (Jun 3, 2005)

Daronir woke up and realized the man had stopped playing the musical instrument, so he stood and walked to the bar.

"I'll have anything strong enough to make me go back to sleep."

The bartender complied and handed him some sort of drink in a tall glass. Daronir chugged it and headed back to his chair, but on the way their fell in an unconcious heap on the floor, knocking over a few chairs and a table. He'd never had more than a casual drink, and this had certainly put him back to sleep. But a bit too soon.


----------



## Elendae (Jun 3, 2005)

After shaking his head at the poor man, the Dark stranger walks over and seemingly without effort, picks him up and sets the man back into the chair he had departed from. After this had been done, the Dark stranger returned to his seat in silence.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 3, 2005)

*Hearing that the music had indeed silenced, the elf reaches into the folds of her riding clothes and brings out a small instrument.

Looking around for a place to sit, she spots a large barrel standing off in the corner and easily made herself comfortable on the wide smooth lid. Closing her eyes and bringing the pipe to her lips she started to play. 

A long, quiet tune could be heard floating through the air, as she played the music changed and grew slightly louder tell it could be heard clearly by all lisening.*


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 3, 2005)

Fuinur sat back and watched the Inn bustle with those coming and going. So many different lives. So many different stories all happening at once. A took a few sips of his drink, but not enought to make him intoxicated, just to put him on the verge. He found his senses, already greatly sharpened by time and warfare, were heightened that way. He smiled as one man's little red fox curiously but harmlessly aproach another women's balck panther, unaware of it's danger. Then, a slender elf thoughtfully placed a bowl of milk infront of the panther, saveing the fox from an unfortunate fate. Fuinur couldn't help but let his yes twinkle and a small smile flicker across his face. Long, soft, borwn hair fell down the girl's back. She seemed young, but old at the same time. Innocent and playful like a child and wary only from life itself. It seemed to him that she was refreshing, someone he would like to meet, someone very unlike anyone in Harad. Someone simple, yet vastly interesting. He watched her walk back to her table with superb grace and eloquence. Then, she began to play a lilting tune that Fuinur fell in love with immediately. It grew louder as she became more confident and felt safer. 

Finally, Fuinur could not resist any longer. Curiosity as well as admiration, and perhaps a bit of selfless desire overtook him. He took his drink with him, if only as a mere conversation starter. As he walked towards her, she seemed to become more beautiful. For the first time in his life, Fuinur wondered if he would be rejected because of his beliefes and and lifestyle. He was nervous. For once, he cared. Swiftly, as he aproced her he pushed his 3 necklaces under his tunic. The cloth barely covered them and he hoped they would stay that way, but it was clear that they probably would not. Any shift of his arms or shoulders could bring them into clear view. Finally he reached her,

"I could not help but over-see your act of kindness, and your music is beautiful. Could I sit with you for a while?" His turquoise eyes twinkled with sincerity and friendlyness and perhaps a trace of longing. For although Fuinur had many wives, there was not a single one whom he loved or who loved him. "My name is--" here he paused for a moment, wondering what to give away. Normally he would not be ashamed of his identity, but now it seemed he was, "Fuinur." he finished simply, and tucked a strand of chocolatey-aburn hair behind his ear.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 3, 2005)

*Having felt the man coming over she had let the music fade, and watched his face as he tried to talk to her. For a mortal he was rather charming, almost childlike in his halting speech.*

"_nad uin morgul gerich na lin fea_.

You may listen if you wish, AdanHedinDuath."

*She smiled at her own play with words wondering if anyone else knew what was said, and went back to playing*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**I'll give you a clue, look for one of my threads... but if you get (or are) stumped, I might help.**


----------



## Slinker (Jun 4, 2005)

Daronir slowly came to. "Guuuurgle," is all he managed to get out. He sat up from his slumped position and looked around at a number of people staring at him. He was covered in alcohol from when he knocked over the tables. "Errrrrr... Sorr. Sorry. Mess. I'll clean up." With that he shakily got to his feet and went to the front to get something to clean up with. He got down to work and when he was finished got up and took the stuff back.

By now he was fully sober and walking steadily. So he stepped carefully past the panther and towards the man with the fox. "Hello there. I couldn't help but overhear your father's name. It was the name of my half-uncle. That is, my father's half brother. My father's name is Tharondir. I don't suppose that we are actually cousins somehow, as both our names are also fairly similar?


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 6, 2005)

"Please, m'lord, have a seat," Elorendil said. Deren smiled and replied; "Alas, no lord am I, nor have I any wish to be one. Those who follow me are but travellers on the same path." He took his seat again, looking at his small companion. "Or, in some cases, they just want food."

"And what of yourself? You have the voice and beauty of a princess; I'd have thought your name Luthien or Arwen." He smiled once more and reached for his glass, finding it lighter than expected, then remembering that he had finished it already. He would have to take a moment to fill it again, once the initial chit-chat was over.


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 6, 2005)

"And what of yourself?" Deren asked. "You have the voice and beauty of a princess; I'd have thought your name Luthien or Arwen." 

Elorendil laughed at this. "Nay, good sir, I am no more a princess than you are a lord, though I am flattered you would think me so. I am but a simple elf of unknown lineage. I have come here in want of rest and companionship after many days of hard travel. It seems that neither shall be lacking, tonight," she said, eyes on following the dancers who had taken up the floor to the piping of an elf maiden. She resisted the urge to find her kaiarsa and add the resonant timbre of her strings to the lilting dance tune; there would be time enough for that later. Right now, the oppurtunity for the companionship and camraderie she had been hoping for stood before her. "Would you care for another drink?" she asked, beckoning to a red-headed server girl. 

As she skipped over to take their order, a glimmer of recognition lit up the pint-size girl's face. "Elor!" she exclaimed, dashing forward to throw her arms around the elf maiden's neck. "You've come back! It's been so long since we saw you, last." Elor returned the affectionate embrace. "Yes, Anna, I am here. It has been too long, my young friend Just look at you! You must have grown three inches since I last saw you! And how is that mare of yours? Is she ready for the race?" 
The girl drew herself up proudly at the mention of her feisty little pony. "She's more than ready, m'lady. I've been riding her five miles every morning." Elorendil smiled at her enthusiasm. "And I'm sure you'll do well, as long as you remember to watch for the start signal and don't get caught behind the pack. But the race isn't until next week and we will have plenty of time to finish getting you two ready. In mean time, will you please bring us more drinks? You may go visit Nimar afterwards, if you like." The little girl brightened further at the mention of a visit to Elor's magnificent mare. She grabbed their cups and dashed to the bar to fill them. 

A moment later she came scurrying back, a glass full-to-over-flowing in each hand, and nearly tripped over Dúathmin in her excitement. She set them down in front of Elor a little more carefully, then turned and scampered away. She stopped suddenly and turned back to the elf. "May I give her a carrot?" she asked eagerly. Elor smiled kindly and nodded. With one final grin at her friend, Anna dashed behind the bar to collect the tasty treat for her equine friend. Elorendil laughed and shook her head as the girl vanished out the door. "She's such a good little girl," she said, half to herself. 

Bringing her attention back to Deren, she slid his mug back over to him. "That is an unusual companion you have, there," she said, indicating the fox perched upon his arm. "How did you two come together?"


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 7, 2005)

Fuinur did not understand most of her speech. He assumed it was elvish, which had had little to no contact with in all his life. Those elves that had contact with him usually spoke his own laguage. He found the words both refreshing and frusterating and wondered if the common words after them were a translation or a additive. What did it mean, what she had called him, "AdanHedinDuath"?

Fuinur sat down with his drink and listened to the music for a while. The tune was pretty and the maiden was a master of her craft. Some members of the Inn got up to dance, but slowly the music began to fade and people to sit down again, rosie-cheeked and smiling. When the girl had stopped, Fuinur tried again.

"What is your name, lady?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 7, 2005)

eleventy-one said:


> "What is your name, lady?"


 
"My name Is AraCelebEarwen, *she smiled slightly* but you may call me Ara if you wish."

*Haveing played for so long she looked around to see if there was anything to quench her thirst, then looked back to the man who was still trying to talk to her.*

"As for that name, it means 'man in the darkness'." For the rest... perhaps I will tell you if you would get me something to drink." She said in an almost mischievous voice.


----------



## Elendae (Jun 7, 2005)

*After watching the Haradrim man try to talk with the elven maiden, the Dark stranger draws a pen and with elegant writing, jots a note down and then rolls it to about the size of a leaf stem. He places the note into his cloak and whispers a command unheard by everyone except for one pair of small ears. After the command was given, a small, quick shadow darted from underneath the Dark man's table, raced over to where the dark elf was resting, and deposited the note. After his task was accomplished, the silent shadow scurried back to his master - with a small prize in his possesion.*


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 8, 2005)

Fuinur smiled broadly and stood up. He brough Ara's glass to the bartender and asked for a refill. The bartender did so gladly. Fuinur set the glass in front of the maiden and sat down. He raised his eyebrows and titled his head at her, as if saying silently 'you promised'.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2005)

*She took a sip of her drink and thought back to what she had said.*

"'_nad uin morgul gerich na lin fea_'. It would be to your tongue,..."

*She stopped to think and enjoy the cool drink for a moment. She could tell he was slightly impatient because he shifted in his seat and kept his eyes on her face, eager yet worried to here what she would say. Finally she spoke in a calm, almost hollow voice.*

"It means, 'something from the black arts you have in your spirit'. 

I have seen the charm you ware about your neck, and can feel the darkness in you even now. Did you think I could not? My people must truly be strangers to you."


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: The Gray Hill Inn: O, DAMN that is a good post!! lol..*

Fuinur closed his eyes, dimming their turqiouse brilliance for a few moments, he titled his head down and to the side as if avoiding some site. A strand of choclate-brown and natural-red-streaked hair fell across his cheek as he sighed. His words started without him opening his eyes,

"I do not know why I doubted you, and neither do I know why I chose to hide part of myself." He opened his eyes and looked back up at her, turmoil and confusion showing in them clearly. "There was," he paused and corrected himself, "is something about you--" he broke off once again. For the first time his confident speech had failed him as had his bold opinions and shamless pride and admittance to who he was. Instead, he pulled out the 3 of his necklaces, the Eye of Sauron painted beautifully on a black stone, the symbol of the Haradrim etched on a piece of sandstone, and the orb in which a blue bead or dot was supended invisably that morphed through every shade of blue. 

"These are what you felt. I cannot say for sure that there are other ways of looking at me than through my allegences, for all too many find that it is the only that they can, or will, see. There is more to me than these, but I do not know if you can, or will, see it." His eyes gazed steadily into hers, he was begining to get some of his fluid speech back, "I value highly the quality of an open mind and open eyes as well as the understanding and wit to see from many angles." He leaned over farther so Ara could get a better look at the jewlery, "At the same time, I cannot tell you that these are not a part of me, or have some flip side to them. Like everything else in my life, I am part of them 100%." 

He waited, almost holding his breath, for her reaction.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 8, 2005)

*She thought over what he was saying, remembering that she also had a secret she could only watch his face as he spoke. She placed a hand on where her own necklace hung and waited tell he seamed to be done.*

"I will try to understand you, but it is not in me to accept evil. Nor can I let hope and friendship lie at risk of misuse."

*She stands up and momentarily places a finger lightly on the symbol of the eye.*

"I hope that one day you will think to let go of that false hope, for it will only bring ruin upon the ones who carry it.

I will not say I hate you for I do not, but if that be your life then I can not be part of it. Only a friend to give hope I shall be to you."

*The corner of her mouth curved up into a small, smile.*

"And you may yet find, as I have, that nothing is truly "100%", there is always at least a small question deep in ones heart."


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 9, 2005)

*An abrupt awakening*

Rosie jerked up, blinking blearily, disoriented. Where was she? Who were these people? What had happened...? Gradually the pieces fell into place as her memories of the recent past that had been forgotten in sleep returned, one by one. She remembered where she was, and her tensed muscles relaxed. _I didn't plan on falling asleep at the table,_ she thought to herself, _I suppose I really did push myself a bit too hard to get here._

Her face felt odd, she rubbed her cheek with her hand and found that, printed on her cheek were the ridges and contours of wrinkled fabric--she had fallen asleep with her arm as a pillow, and her sleeve had moulded the flesh of her cheek to it's shape. She masaged the cheek as she yawned, then stretched, looking around, wondering how long she had slept, pushing back strands of hair that had worked their way out of her braid out of her face. She didn't feel as tired as she had before, at least, and she found that she could keep her eyes open easily, something she had struggled with before she had fallen asleep, so she had probably been sleeping long enough to have at least part of her wakefulness restored. She decided that, since she wasn't as tired as she had been, to walk around a bit, perhaps meet a few people, then get a room. But before she stood, almost without conciously thinking about it, she mentally checked all her daggers, feeling for some of them, merely checking some off the tally in her mind. This took barely a second or two, then she stood, stretching again. 

(I have to go so I can't continue, somebody notice her if you want to )


----------



## Slinker (Jun 10, 2005)

Daronir, noticing he was being ignored for the sake of a girl, which he completely understood, turned to see another. Her face had an odd look to it... almost... cloth-like. He figured she had fallen asleep and the cloth had imprinted her face. She seemed to be walking towards him, so he decided to strike up a conversation and possibly find out any information about his sister or any... warg... owners? He didn't know what to call them exactly.

"Hello. My name's Daronir, what's yours?" he said with a sweet smile. Truthfully, he hadn't been in another human presence for over a month, a girl's... well... more like three! It was nice to see some feminine beauty that also commanded a bit of respect... well, except for the cloth marks...


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 12, 2005)

Whistling gaily in spite of the dreary weather, Cairbrent practically skipped up the steps to the "Gray Hill Inn." A slight weight at his side was accomanied with an occassional jingle. Even though it was raining and the town a few miles down the road was small, there had been enough people to theive-er, pickpocket-er, _Borrow_! from, that he was confident to soon find a hot meal. His stomach growled and he patted it comfortingly.
"Don't worry, Cair, my old fellow," he said to himself as he reached for the door, "Soon, you shall be seated in a comfortable Inn and making merry with the lads and lasses."
As he spoke, he opened the door, doffed his thin, soaked cloak and made his way to the bar at the other end of the room. He winked at the young lass serving as tender for the moment and she blushed. Cair offered her a dashing grin as she came shyly up to see what he wanted. He ordered a drink a bowl of stew and some dark bread to be brought out to him.
When he had winked at her one last time, he turned to survey the room. He shared the bar with several men and the room seemed to be dominated by male company. _So much for thinking I'd find some female company..._ Cair thought glumly. _Oh, well. Maybe it'll liven up later._
With that, he slung his backpack off his shoulder and quickly produced a dark colored reed. It shone in the firelight, indicating its use and loved status. Bringing it to his lips, Cair blew lightly and ran a few scales to warm the flute up.
Soon he was piping merrily to himself. He hoped that he might encourage a few of those gathered to join in. Cair also hoped that the music might rouse some of the ladies who must have retired early. There was little that Cair enjoyed as much as a dance... or two...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 12, 2005)

*After having watched the man's blank face start to gain back some of it's color, she looks around the room then at what she is dressed in.*

"Would you please excuse me? I would like to go change out of these dirty ridding clothes, I had almost forgotten that I was still wearing them."

*Walking over to the bar and placing a few coins down she asks for a room that she might use. With a key in hand she vanishes into the back.

She was only gone for a little while, but had managed to change into a soft blue dress and had brushed her hair smooth. She could here the music and soft talking of the other guests. Smiling to herself she walked to the bar and asked for a plate of fruit and glass of wine.*


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 13, 2005)

"Hello. My name's Daronir, what's yours?" Rosie jumped slightly, and found she was still a bit tired and out of touch with what was going on around her. 

"Hello, Daronir. I'm Rosaline, but most people just call me Rosie." she said with a tight smile, self-conciously rubbing her cheek, glad to find that the wrinkles were quickly smoothing out. She forced herself to stop rubbing it, and pulled a stray strand of blond hair our of her eyes. She wasn't the talkative type, so she could think of nothing more to say, and stood there awkwardly, unsure of what to do.


----------



## Slinker (Jun 13, 2005)

"I really hate to be so rude, but, I was wondering if you'd seen a girl about as tall as you, with long brown hair. She... would have looked a bit like me, I suppose... But where are my manners. Would you like something to drink?"

Daronir shifted uncomfortably. He hated having to ask that question, but he knew he must ask everybody he could as soon as the chance arose. He missed his sister dearly, but it was a poor way to start a conversation."


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 13, 2005)

"I'm sorry." Rosie answered, looking as if she meant it, which she did. "I have only been here a short time, and I haven't yet met anyone. I'll keep my eye out." she smiled briefly, as quickly as it was there, it was gone. "A small drink does sound nice though." she said. She was tired from her journey, but not yet ready to retire, and was eager to talk. After her journey she was also tired of solitude, and was anxious to make new friends.


----------



## Slinker (Jun 13, 2005)

"What can I get you then my lady Rosie?" said Daronir, removing a small pouch from his belt and beckoning to a waitress and pulling out a chair for Rosie.


----------



## Orophin (Jun 14, 2005)

Orophin walked back downstairs to join everyone. He stopped near the bottom of the stairs and looked around the to see if he recognized anyone besides Artea.

As the continued to look, he was surprised to see as many familiar faces: Darotek, Fuinur, Mirelena, and ... Rosie! His heart jumped because not too long ago, he and Rosie had (in his eyes) became quiet good friends.

He made started to make his way over to the table Rosie was at, but then noticed someone else sitting at the table. He then decided it better to not approach her right now. He gotten quite close to her before he decided to keep walking past her to Artea's. 

Whether she saw him or not, he didn't know, but he didn't want to interupt her conversation.


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 15, 2005)

Deren took a long sip of his drink before answered.

"In truth, I'm not too sure. I was taking a journey to the Elven Kingdom in Greenwood, taking my time and seeing the healing that had taken place in that realm since my last visit. I set camp one night in a clearing and had started to cook a meal when a notice him walking around just out of the light. I thought little of it and went to bed. I awoke to find him nibbling at the leftovers of my meal, and when he noticed that I was awake, he ran off into the forest. I noticed him numerous times of the next few days, and finally he approached me openly. After that he would follow by my side, waiting for snacks and meals. I almost ran out of food before arriving at the kingdom because of how much he ate. From then on he has followed me everywhere. I'm not sure if it is merely that I feed him that convinces him I am one to follow, or whether it is something else. It is not matter though; he gets fed, and I get a companion on an often lonely road." Deren smiled, and took another sip.

He looked at the lady's creature, still enjoying it's treat. He laughed and said, "It seems we both have unusual companions. What interesting tale have you to tell about yours? Surely it is more of a story that mine."


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 15, 2005)

"What can I get you then, my lady Rosie?" Daronir asked nicely, and Rosie was suddenly a bit flustered, though she didn't know why. "Um, well, just a mug of cider would be wonderful." she answered, sitting down on the chair he'd pulled out for her. Daronir spoke with the waitress and passed her a few coins. While he did, Rosie glanced around, and she thought she saw Orophin, and gave a slight smile in greeting--but he wasn't looking at her, so she shrugged, deciding to go talk to him later when she had a chance. 

"So..." she said, trying to find a good subject to start up conversation, "How long have you been in these parts?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 16, 2005)

The voices and sounds were a good change from her normal, daily life. She enjoyed the taste of the fruit that she had been given and sipped at the cool wine, letting her thoughts wander for a while.

Wander. Now that was something she would have to do. She had only been here a short time but she must soon be on the road again. Perhaps one day she would find something that would keep her in one place, but even then she would long to travel. 

She finished her meal and walked over to one of the windows. Perhaps she would come back soon, at least, she hoped it might be possible. Looking back into the room she could see the candles being lit for the night, the faces of the people she had listened to and one she would never forget. Some tired, some happy and still others just looking at the fire in the hearth or talking to friends. This was a better place then some, even if the shadows in the corners sent chills down her spine, she could at least see them well enough to know if she needed to react or not. Yes, she would try to come back. 

She started to pull the dark cape tight around her shoulders, then stopped, perhaps she should wait tell the night was a little darker. Tell then it would be good to enjoy the heat of the fire and make sure she had all the things in her bag that would be needed for the next few days or so. She would not be caught unaware this time, she would be ready.


----------



## Alagos (Jun 16, 2005)

They approached the Inn like a swift wind, horse and rider moving in tandem to appear as one on the high road winding towards Grey Hill. The great beast was a magnificent sight to behold--a mighty Elven-bred steed with shapely muscles, free-flying mane, and a coat the mottled grey colour of a summer rainstorm. Atop its naked back perched a slender ellon, gloved hands lightly gripping the bright and braded locks of his mount. 


"Tampa, Alagos!" The Elf cried, and the stallion halted at once, for before them stretched a charming patch of hoary oaks that seemed to embrace a sizeable lump in the earth, a hill that seemed to have half-swallowed a quaint little hostelry! Circumspectly, the Elven rider considered his situation and the abounding possibilities. He had not begun to suffer the wanderer’s plague of fatigue, however, he could sense it seducing the stalwart uprightness of his posture and the vigilance of his eyelids. 


“Noro, mellonamin,” he murmured on a yielding sigh, and the great beast sped forth towards the floating smoke coils and merry yellow glow of the Grey Hill Inn. It was not five minutes before the firstborn and his steed arrived in the artfully neglected courtyard of the Grey Hill. He dismounted at the precise moment that the horse below him planted his feet. Resting a hand on his stormy flank, the ellon whispered directions gently into his companion’s ear, and the stallion obediently trotted towards the rear of the establishment. 

Taking the steps of the Inn’s front porch with slow and eerily graceful deliberation, the elf removed his gloves and pulled back his hood to reveal fair and unblemished features, a high and regal brow, and eyes as deep and mysterious as the sea. Reaching for the latch with willowy fingers, he slid through the port like a gentle breeze--cool, calm, and unnoticed to all but those with the keenest senses.


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 17, 2005)

*Orophin, I'm working with Cair... Alagos-Wow. Nice intro! I look forward to more!*

Cairbrent was about to change his tune to something more lively when a timid tug came at his sleeve. He turned to find another of the hired hands bearing a plate of steaming hot food. _How many people does Molly have to help her?_ he thought with more than a trace of amusement.

He gratefully accepted (and paid) for his food, then wove his way through the gathering crowd towards an unoccupied table and chair. A draft from the door sent a shiver down his spine, but when he turned to see who had entered, he observed no one new.

Shrugging, he seated himself and started digging in to his food. A hot meal and cozy room was a pleasure he had long been unable to afford. I_ must be careful though,_ he thought, _Not to spend all my money in one place._ Carefully he tucked the stained leather pouch into his shirt. _Or to lose it..._


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 17, 2005)

*Oh boy, oh boy have I negelegted this site!! *blushes in shame**

Fuinur watched the girl disappear upstaris and reappear with a beautiful blue dress. He did not approach her, niether did he attempt to strike up conversations with any other members of the bar. He simply sat, waiting, watching, listening, observing. He seemed passive, but one look into his deep turquoise eyes and you not think so. He took in every word of the bustleing inn, his mind half on his buisness and half on matter that were none of it.


----------



## Slinker (Jun 17, 2005)

"How long have you been in these parts?"

Daronir looked down at his drink and then looked back up. "I haven't been in these parts long. I don't really have time to stay in any one place for too long. You see, my sister is missing, and I am trying to find her, that's why I asked if you'd seen her. I've been travelling for months, and I've seen many places. This is one of the more friendly, I have to say.

How about you? How long have you been around here?, and how did you get here? or do you live here?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 18, 2005)

*oops! almost forgot!*

She had waited too long. Getting up from her place by the fire, a quick hand pulled the dark cape tight about her shoulders.

Glancing a last time around the room she sees a new face has been added. No matter, she has to be on her way or face being trapped here for far too long.

As her silent stride carried her to the door, she thought to herself. Yes, she was sure to come back, there was something about this place she almost... enjoyed.

None but the fastest and most observant cough that in the moment she pulled her hood up her eyes flashed the same green as her necklace, then she vanished through the door and into the night.


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 18, 2005)

"How about you? How long have you been around here? And, how did you get here? Or do you live here?" 

"Oh, no, I don't live here. Most of the people who come here are wanderers, I think, like myself. I recognize some faces here," she said, glancing around the room, "from another inn I used to stop at, called The New Crystal Goblet. It went out of business, I'm afraid, since people stopped going there. (OOC: Heh. Or something like that.) I was reccomended to this inn, and I think several others were as well." 

"I am sorry to hear about your sister." she said, meaning it. "Is there any way I could help you find her? I'd be happy to help."


----------



## Elorendil (Jun 18, 2005)

*Sorry it took so long, Pockets!*

Elorendil stroked the panther's massive head lovingly as she pondered how best to answer the question. After a moment, she spoke. "I was riding in a long-distance race on my mare, Nimar, when I found her. I had stopped for the night and was setting up camp when I heard a small cry. I was curious, so I followed the sound to the source. She was only three or four weeks old, sitting beside the skinned body of her mother, yowling from hunger. I found the tracks of hunters, who had apparently killed the mother for her fur and taken the other cubs to sell. How Dúathmin escaped them, I do not know. It was clear she would not survive on her own, so I took her in and raised her. She has remained with me ever since then and has proven herself to be a loyal companion. Surprisingly enough my mare, Nimar, enjoys her company, so she always accompanies us in races."

A comfortable silence fell between them as they sipped their drinks. _He has been to Greenwood the Great, _she thought. _I wonder if he has met Mirelena. _She was distracted from her train of thought by a gentle breeze that brushed past her, barely disturbing her long, dark tresses. She turned slightly to see an elf slip quietly into the Inn and shut the door behind himself. Elorendil greeted him with a half-smile, then turned back to Deren. "You have been to Greenwood, you say?" she asked, just to make conversation. "Tell, me what is it like there? My travels have never taken me thence."


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 21, 2005)

*Hint HINT!! someone talk to me!! lol!*

He was sad to see the beautiful girl leave. Fuinur did not stir from his seat however; he had the distinct feeling that if he waited long enough she would be back. He watched the pub, waiting for someone interesting to approach him...


----------



## Elendae (Jun 22, 2005)

*Seeing that the dark elf had not seen the message yet, the Dark stranger approaches the Haradrim Man.*

"Greetings. You have come far from the south, I can tell by your darker tone and accent. I take it that your conversation with the elf-maiden traversed a path other than you would have hoped. May I sit down?"


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 25, 2005)

The man's pointedly correct observation caught Fuinur's interest. 

"Yes, please do." He indicated a chair across from him. "My name is Fuinur and, as you have so rightly guessed, I am from Haradrim. How is it that your guesses, all of them, fall so close to home?"


----------



## Orophin (Jun 26, 2005)

Sitting at the table that he had been sitting at for a while, accompanied only by Orophin, Artea begins a song that he'd recently wrote. 

He played the lute in such a way that it was slow haunting.

"I travel the road set before me,​I never know what I may see,
or where I may be."

"Searching for things I may never find,
and in some ways I don't mind,
my journey hasn't been to kind,
and still I don't mind."

"I've found something that I didn't know I would,
A friend that's more faithful than I could be,
Because I've never had to be a friend to anyone,
I've always been cared for by everyone,
But now I see that I can be a friend like I should."

"I know now that I know not what seek,
Though I wish I could have just a peek,
I just seem so meek."

"I'm still searching for a lot of things,
When I find them, I've no idea what they may bring..."

The music drifted into an even slower tune then to a stop.​


----------



## Mirelena (Jun 26, 2005)

Respectfully, though with a bit of irritation, Cair silenced his flute as another began to play his instrument. The haunting melody sent shivers down his spine, though he wasn't sure why. The slow pulse of the music threatened to put him to sleep, but Cair fought it off. There were still people to meet, drinks to consume and women to woo.

What kind of lame gypsy would he be if he fell asleep already!?

When the strings of the other instrument had stilled, Cair glanced over at the musician. He was seated at a table with another man and conversing quietly. _Likely accepting compliments_, Cair thought. Cair wasn't exactly the most humble man around...

Cheerfully, Cairbrent picked up his reed again and started full tilt into a lively dance. The flute sang clearly under his experienced hands and the Rohirric man was gratified to see several feet begin tapping the beat upon the stained, hardwood floor. Soon, he hoped, a few brave souls just might consider joining in the merriment and adding their own flair to the dance.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 26, 2005)

*Just playing*

None had seen the slender brown body slip into a shadowed spot by the fire. Sharp ears listened to the sounds of the room, and half closed eyes looked around at the different faces. The smell of drink, food and other, less savory things, kept a small nose slightly in the air. This is what she did best, sit, listen, and observe with eyes that were deep green pools of wisdom and secrets. There wasn't much to do, she liked it that way. 

After watching a fly buzz around for a while, it came close enough that, with a swift swat, it fell silently out of the air. Her eyes closed in a long blink and she almost smiled to herself. She breathed in deeply and let it back out as a sound that only she could hear. 'purrrrr'


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 26, 2005)

**in great need of something to do... I mean post. Or both. I'm tired.**

Rosie's conversation with Daronir was interrupted when the sound of a singer accompanied by a lute reached their ears. Rosie turned and watched, the singer was not far from where she sat and she could hear easily through the noise that still surrounded them. Her mouth was not smiling, but a smile evident in her eyes for those who knew her well enough. She clapped when the song was over, not particularly loudly, it was true, but she really had liked the song.


----------



## Elendae (Jun 27, 2005)

*Soooo tired, must sleep soon.........*

* The Dark stranger sits down after the invitation had been issued *

"Guesses? No, merely the observations of an experienced traveler. Your accent and skin tone give you away as a man from the far south and your necklaces that you wear about your neck show that you are Haradrim. Now the about the elf-maiden, I can only guess about her, but I could tell from your expressions and movements that you were becoming less comfortable as the conversation between you two continued. Don't bother trying to woo an elf-maid while you still wear the symbol of your Dark allegiance about your throat, as it will only bring pain and frustration. As for myself, the few that can actually notice me call me the Shadow in the Dark, but to the ones that I converse with, I am known as Elendae.

* After finishing, Elendae sits back and casts a wandering eye about the inn. *


----------



## Morohtar (Jun 27, 2005)

Deren smiled at the question, and was about to answer when someone began to play a tune, and a rather unnerving one at that. Deren's tastes did not run towards such songs; it brought back memories of battles and death that he wished never to think of again. As the tune ended he sipped his drink again, and tried to recall what Elorendil had asked. _Greenwood_. Ah yes, he thought, that was it.

"Well, that was... nice," Deren said, though not really believing it. True, the playing was tip-top, but the song was just not his style. "But to your question, I would say that Greenwood Forest was, and is again, a beautiful place. I visited it shortly before Dol Gul- the Blight appeared. Following the war, I returned for a short while, and saw the healing that had taken place. Much of the forest has been reclaimed and cleaned. Mind you, there are still creatures in there that haven't been dealt with entirely, but many parts of the forest are entirely safe. The trees grow tall and strong once more in Greenwood."

"Though," he said, "Lothlorien was always more beautiful. Did you ever have a chance to go there while the Lady Galadriel walked still on Middle Earth?"


----------



## Slinker (Jun 27, 2005)

Daronir sipped at his drink and clapped briefly for the performer. He turned once again to his table-mate and shook his head sadly.

"I cannot think of any aid I could receive, all I desire in my search is some results, and some company. Perhaps you could provide the latter, but I get the feeling you'd rather remain here, so I will not ask it of you. I intend to stay for a while though, and during that time it is mightily appreciated to have someone such as yourself to talk to."


----------



## Rosalee LuAnn (Jun 27, 2005)

*I'm so sorry it's such a short post, guys! But time is short...*

Rosie shrugged noncomitally. "I don't have any specific plans yet." she said truthfully. "I may stay here a couple nights, maybe a week or two, it depends. I think I'll stay here awhile, at least. What about you? How long do you intend to stay before leaving?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 27, 2005)

The cat had grown tired of the view from the fire side. With a swift movement she jumped to the edge of the bar and walked gracefully along the sooth surface. There were only a few people there, enjoying drinks or talking, so it was to easy to walk past with only a glance or two being cast her way. There was only one voice that was pointed at her. "Hello there little one." It was one of the little bar maids. "Would puss like some milk?" Green eyes sparkled at the offer and the end of a silky tail twitched in anticipation. The little hobbit went into the back and came out with a small dish of creamy milk. Having set it on an end of the bar she stroked the brown head once and went back to her work. With tail around toes and ears pricked, the slightly oversized feline lapped up the warm meal and listened for anything that might need attention.


----------



## eleventy-one (Jun 28, 2005)

"Is that observation about the elf from experiance?" Fuinur asked sugestively...


----------



## Darotek (Jun 29, 2005)

*((sorry it's been a while))*

Darotek inhaled the dark atmosphere. He moved from the barstool he sat at to the most remote corner in the joint. A song was playing somewhere in the background but he hardly paid it any mind. That girl had refreshed him so much... he felt like a new Dark Elf! Darotek licked the almost liquid energy from his lips and tasted (with some dislike) purity and truth. Of course that was the life energy that gave him the most rejuvenation but how awful it tasted against his bitter tongue.

The wine was almost completely gone now and the song stopped. He scanned the room for the bar's newest occupant. Darotek spotted him speaking to a swarthy man and both looked noble enough. Surely neither of them were anything less than some sort of leader? _Just like Fuinur_... Darotek thought. He waved a glove to no one in particular. He would wait and see what happened.


----------



## Elendae (Jun 30, 2005)

Elendae answered with a quick glance at Fuinur. "There is only one elf that I know of who dabbles with the Darkness, and another that is almost taken by the Darkness. But any other elf I have met or seen in my travels hold onto Light, such as your acquaintance, any contact with the Darkness is unwelcome by those who embrace Light, if not outright staved off by them. And seeing how you show allegiance to the Darkness, you would be disliked by those such as the Elf you were conversing with. But there are those who have similar interests as yourself."


----------



## eleventy-one (Jul 1, 2005)

"Ahh, now I see clearly my mistake." A slight tone of sarcastic dripped into Fuinur's speech. This man was dancing around the point, something that Fuinur mostly hated, but did quite often himself. He smirked at the last hint. "And who might they be?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: The Gray Hill Inn.. I think I might be bored...*

Having finished the fine meal, a pink tongue straightened the fir of one soft paw. Brown ears picked up the sound of an interesting conversation off in a darkened corner. She listened for a while before growing bored. A graceful leap took her to the floor where, on silent paws, the long body brushed past the legs of one of the speakers before slipping out the open door and onto the rood.


----------



## Elendae (Jul 5, 2005)

"Do you not appreciate my answers?" Elendae asked with a dark flicker of a smile. "The ones that I speak of are both present, the dabbler is still waiting to talk to you, and possibly to me. Shall I invite him over?"


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 13, 2005)

Almost within a trance-like state did Daranavo dismount his horse. A Dark brown gelding that he trained from a fowl. His fatigue was tremendous and the muscles in his back ached with every agonizing movement. How long did he ride without halt? It was difficult for him to remember. He had lost consciousness a few times during his flight. He could still feel the dampness of his leathers and of the wound in his side. Unfortunate was he to catch a stray arrow during his hasty retreat. The gelding bore him for days and days without food or water. The thought in-fact forced a growl from within his own stomach and a dry tickle from his throat. He patted Gaidon upon his neck, leaned his head against him, and silently thanked the gelding for his endurance. 



A young stable boy approached, unsure of what to say, the boy’s voice startled him as he stood wavering; “Sir, shall I take em for ye?…I mean, will ye be takin to the Inn then?” “Inn?…oh yes, the Inn”, Daranavo replied with a nod that gave the boy a small comfort. Daranavo fished for a coin and handed it to the boy. At first glance, he was disappointed at the boy’s apparent lack of age. His words flowed quick and harsh. He had no patience for incompetence. “My brown will be tended to proper or you’ll ave me to deal with if it is not so.” Any comfort the boy had as he took the offered coin was quickly quashed back into his throat. He could barely get the courage to speak a reply; “Tended proper sir, I will see to it surely.” “Best ave at it then aye?” Daranavo grunted lurching the boy into action as if he had been switched.



Daranavo could make out the smells of the nearby building as he departed the stable. He was completely and utterly famished. So much so that he would of taken to sharing Gaidon’s oats if not for a promise of an Inn nearby to the boy’s mention. He walked quickly, his mouth watering more and more with each step closer to the front porch. If it were not for the guard at its front, he would of forgotten altogether who he was or what he had done. He slowed his pace and with as little obvious movement as possible he quickly checked to make sure his blade would loose cleanly from its scabbard should the need arise. With his left arm, he covered his left side with his cloak. No need to have awkward questions posed to him if he could avoid it. 


There were more then a few men upon the porch taking a late night smoke and talking. He could hear that there were still many people still inside. Was that singing he had heard before? He had wished he knew where he was. As he moved up the steps, a courteous man that was coming out held the door for him to enter. Daranavo nodded to him in appreciation, keeping his left arm still. He entered the hall letting the door swing closed behind him.

(please critique, I wish to learn a few things here)


----------



## Elorendil (Jul 13, 2005)

*Sorry it took so long, Pockets. You know how life is...*

Elorendil smiled at Deren's question, remembering the many days she had passed beneath the golden trees of Lothlorien. "Indeed, I have had the privilege of visiting that fair forest in its days of splendor. I was raised by Lord Elrond and traveled there often with him on his visits to Lady Celebrian. I have spent many a day on the banks of the Nimrodel, singing and playing my kaiarsa or simply enjoying the beauty of the trees." 

She paused to listen to the lively dance being played on a reedy flute. "Tell me, good sir, do you play any instrument?" Without waiting for an answer, Elorendil rose and slipped upstairs. She returned in a moment with a long, thin wooden box. As she sat down, she undid the silver clasps and removed a large, harp-like instrument. She played a quick, rolling arpeggio to check the tuning, then joined the tune. Her fingers flew over the strings as she added her own improvisations to the familiar melody.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 19, 2005)

*A pair of sharp eyes had watched the new stranger approach the inn and enter. Without drawing any attention, the cloaked figure slipped around to the back door and snuck into the darkened room. Keen ears quickly picked up the sounds coming from the main room and silent feet walked to another door. It seamed to be rather quiet at this time. That could be fixed. The door flew open sending some of the guests jumping to their feet and still others reached for various weapons. All that could be seen under the dark hood was a large, toothy smile.* Did you think I would not return? It would seem as though not much has changed sense I was last here. Perhaps I might help get things running again... but please my friends, do not point those at me any more. *As they started to relax, she looked around for the barkeep, ordered a glass of wine and started to walk towards a out-of-the-way table.*


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 26, 2005)

Once inside, he paused a moment to let his worn eyes adjust to the dim light. There was no part of his body that did not ache and he took to rub his eyes to help them along. 

The Inn was dark and musty. Its few windows and door did much to let only a sparse amount of light inside. The air here was thick with smoke and filled with aromas that hinted of beef stew and spiced wine. With his right arm, he lowered his hood out of respect for those who eyed him as he entered. In his attempt to draw as little of attention as he could, he avoided any and all eye contact with the patrons save for one, the Innkeep who looked over at him briefly just a few feet away from the door. He gave a slight nod and grin to the Innkeepers gaze before he lightly stepped over to the bar-counter and leaned his right arm at the elbow upon the bar. The counter was quite busy, many men and women sitting along it. Bowls of stew, chunks of bread, and glasses of the spiced wine seemed to be the special for the day. With a tilt of his chin upward he motioned to the Inkeeper who saw him and came near. 

*_Behind him someone entered the Inn._* Several of the men and women in his view that saw who entered, grabbed for their swords, bows, and crossbows with a start. It so startled him that he felt his own hand tickling the pommel of his own blade still in its scabbard. _*"Did you think I would not return? It would seem as though not much has changed sense I was last here. Perhaps I might help get things running again... but please my friends, do not point those at me any more."_* The patrons seemed to come to an ease as soon as they had seen and heard who it was, however, their demeanor seemed one of wariness from that point on and all talk and laughter came to an abrupt halt. It was all he could do to avoid a glance in the direction of the door. The Inkeepeers glare at the woman who entered would of stopped an enraged Oliphant in its tracks. *_Her footfalls trailed to his left. A chair was slid out from under its table and it creaked with the sound of a new weight upon it._* Within a moment, the talk and business within the Inn had began again where it was interrupted as though it never was. With a sidelong glance, he picked up a lithe form with tanned skin clothed in dark browns before he returned his attentions fully upon the Innkeeper once more.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 27, 2005)

The man walked along the dusty road that lead to a town, three days back his horse died, his cloak of jet-black was wrapped tightly about his body, along with his two swords which were strapped tightly to his back. The point of the sheath dug into his back, his hood was dirty with clumps of mud sticking to parts of it. 


He then saw sight of the town, the first thing he knew he would do is get to an Inn. Roan walked into the Inn, over the loud voices he talked to the bartender with a booming voice."I will have an ale." he then took the drink and sat in one of the corners, Roan did see a another man which seemed like someone he knew. He then reached for his swords when he saw a gang of thugs walked in, he didn't like the look of the leader, he looked like a cutthroat kind of guy.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 29, 2005)

*The wine glass held loosely in her hand, she rested in the shadows and took pleaser in watching and listening as things started to come back to normal. Raising the glass to her lips, the smell and cool flavor brought her back to her full senses. She glanced at the man by the bar only for a moment. Interesting. What might his story be..? Calmly looking over the other faces, it took only a moment to see that it might be good to lighten the mood. Pulling out the small pipe, she let it's voice begin to drift from the darkened corner.*


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 31, 2005)

He was in luck, there were rooms available. She had him pay in advance and he complied. He also asked for a hot bowl of that stew and a bottle of a very good wine. He nodded and moved away from the bar. Many other folk had just scurried in so he quickened his pace to an empty table. He heard music amongst the talk of the Inn, it came from the woman that sat in the corner and decided to sit near her table. He pulled out a chair and removed his cloak in a smooth motion. He folded it gingerly and set it into the chair. He pulled another chair out and sat down in it. With his right foot, he slid another chair at his table to face him and placed his feet upon it. He raised his hands to the back of his neck and contorted it slightly. *crack*, *crack*. He sighed a heavy sigh and stretched back into the chair. 

Not long after, a bowl of hot stew, a chunk of cheese, a chunk of bread, a wine glass, a wine bottle, a bowl of warm water, a tin spoon, and a small white towel appeared at his table brought by a waitress that he had not seen before now. At the bounties arrival, he removed his feet from the chair, sat up, and rubbed his hands together with eager anticipation to a long awaited hot meal. He nodded a thanks to the waitress and indeed he was truely thankful. He dipped his hands into the warm water and wiped them clean with the towel. He placed the towel into his lap, poured a small amount of wine into the glass, and set the bottle back down. He lifted the glass using only his two middle fingers and his thumb. He tilted the glass and rolled the crimson liquid around inside it. He then brought it up to his nostrils and smelled it heavily. He smiled, placed the glass to his lips, and took a small drought. He swirled it about his tongue and swallowed it quite contented. He picked up the bottle a second time and half filled his glass. He lifted the spoon, and took in some broth with a loud, *slurp* Ahhhh! He exclaimed, now a wide smile upon his face. He began to dig into his meal, enjoy the warmth of the Inn, and the pleasent music that was played nearby him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 31, 2005)

*She tried to keep playing, but the sounds of the strangers eating was starting to bother her. She stopped and hoped he would listen to her.* Tis hard to play while trying not to laugh sir. Would you mind eating a little more silently? *Her eyes sparkled as she reached for a sip of her drink.*


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 31, 2005)

He turned to look at her his mouth stuffed with stew. It took him about 30 seconds to chew and swallow. He lifted his glass, sipped and cleared his throat. "I apologize miss if i bother you. I have not had a hot meal for weeks. It is very good. If you wish to join me, you are most welcome." He gestured to the empty chair across from him. "The wine is quite palitable," he said.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 31, 2005)

*She smiled at this and looked at her glass of wine.* Perhaps I shall if only for someone to listen to. *Picking up her things, she walks the few paces to the chair he had pointed to and takes a seat. She looked at his face and tried to decide what color his eyes were.* May I ask what your name is? You seem to have seen some interesting things and many miles. You are not a ranger, are you?


----------



## Darotek (Jul 31, 2005)

eleventy-one said:


> "Ahh, now I see clearly my mistake." A slight tone of sarcastic dripped into Fuinur's speech. This man was dancing around the point, something that Fuinur mostly hated, but did quite often himself. He smirked at the last hint. "And who might they be?"


 
He saw these two men having what looked like a discussion that both parties wanted to keep from being listened in on. And nothing grabbed hold of Darotek's interest like that...well, maybe three things. 

Darotek stood up, grabbing some girl's body-part while casually making his way over to be closer to the two men. The sword at his side was itching to be in his hand, to slice and rip... but that would have to wait...for now.


----------



## Daranavo (Jul 31, 2005)

Daranavo picked up his wine bottle, tilted it slightly, and shifted his eyes to her glass. He waited for her to hold it steady then tipped the bottle and half-filled her glass before setting it down. He lifted his own glass and gestured to her. "Salute", he said as he held his glass and waited for her. With a tinny *klink* of their glasses she smiled and nodded before she took a sip. He was also smiling. This evening was getitng better by the minute, he thought to himself. 

"My name is Daranavo," he said with a nod. He broke half the bread and half the cheese into pieces and offered her an equal portion of each as they talked. "I am no ranger by trade miss. I am, or rather, I was a messenger of sorts you could say." He lifted up his glass and supported it with his two middle fingers and his thumb. "My path has strayed from such an occupation and now quite frankly, I find myself out of work." The words he spoke seemed to sting as he spoke them and he took a long drought of the wine. With haste, he lifted the bottle again to his glass and filled it quickly before setting the bottle down again. His attentions turned upon her now, and with his mastered grin, he decided to find out more about her. "So whats a lovely lass like you doing out at this time of night?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*She nodded her thanks for the drink but hardly touched the food. Only a small bit of each vanished as she listened to his voice.* I find night is better then day when it comes to safe traveling any more. As a messenger you should know that. *Her head tilted slightly as she thought how to phrase her next words, simple might be better.* For whom did you work? *Her gaze meet his, she could tell if he tried to hide something.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 1, 2005)

"It is quite impossible to travel at night at horse. Even though elves like yourself may have better sight in the late hours, a horse does not. A thrown shoe or a lamed horse would slow your mission. I have even done so in broad daylight. Though it is but one of the many hardships of traveling that I have endured." He dabbed his face lightly with the towel and sat back against his chair. He looked completely comfortable avoiding her latest question. "So, do you have a name?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

You assume I travel as you do? No, I enjoy riding, but it is my own feet that carry me. *Her eyes went to the drink in her glass. hummm... This might not be good. Shaking her head slightly...* An answer for an answer. I dare not trust those who I do not know. *She started to gather her things...*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 1, 2005)

"Trust has nothing to do with is lass. Right now, we were just two people making pleasant conversation and sharing a decent bottle of wine. However, if that does not suit you here and now." He stood as she stood, and gave a slight mannered bow with a smile. "Then I bid you farewell though I never did get your name." He asked as she collected her things. "Tis an odd thing that you would display such an necessity for trust yet you sit in the darkest coners of the room and were welcomed with such...affection as you entered here. A puzzlement to be sure. Are you quite certain we could not order another bottle and share a tale or two further?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 1, 2005)

*She smiled slightly* "Perhaps you are right. But as for where I prefer to sit, it is one of the best places to watch and listen from. There are times I do things I can not explain without sounding foolish." *A pink blush touched and faded from her cheeks in no more than an instant.* "I would think a tale would be welcome, and having thought of it, will you not be the first? Sad to say, though I have traveled and seen many things, I have few stories worth telling." *She watched to see what he would say. To leave now might be wise, but there was something that would not let her. Maybe it was that it had been too long scene she had last had anyone to listen to. Even her little friend had not shown it's-self lately. Ah well, that was another mater.*


----------



## Elendae (Aug 1, 2005)

*With a quick look over his sholder, he notices that the dark elf had ventured nearer.* "He's already inquisitive enough. Come and join us, we have things to talk about."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

With a smile Daranavo waived to the waitress and lifted the empty bottle by its neck before he sat back down. He looked at her. "Now lass, do you have a name so that I might address you properly?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

"If you must have something to call me, Thurin will do." *Blue eyes sparkled for a moment. Might he know her words? Placing her things back down she wondered if he would indeed tell a tale. She sat and glanced around. Another quiet night, were all the other travelers sleeping, or had they wandered away. Her fingers went to her neckless as her eyes looked across the room. After a long moment, her thoughts went back to the man across from her. Was it wise to even talk with such a one? Perhaps not, but things were far to dull at this time. She gently pushed the empty wine glass across to where it could be reached, her mind half on other things, she did not look at him but sat quietly in thought.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

He nodded to her with a smile as he filled her glass once more before topping off his own. "Thurin then," he said as he set the bottle down and leaned back in his chair not at all believing that that was her true name. "I do have one story I think You may enjoy." He thought a moment then smiled again at her. "I know just the one," he said while holding his glass and pointing at her. "Twas a dark and dreary night wence I discovered that a thief lay amoung us all." He set down his glass and gestured as he spoke. "My troop and I were far away from Edoras at the time. Several of my men reported to me that various things had gone missing since the night before last. It was quite odd to me considering I had been with these same men for years. I knew them all and they knew me. We had faught and died together. Surely there must be some other explanation. And so came the next evening. Our provisions had been pilfered. We had a good count of what we had and unless someone ate for three on a fort night, someone had gone away with some of our food. All had eaten only their fair share since we set out. The puzzlement continued. One night, I decided to lay a trap for this rogue in our midst." He smiled and sipped his wine. "Many of my men had brought pepper with them to spice their food as they wished. Some even had salts. I decided to spoil some of our food with the pepper and sour some of our water with the salts. So, I placed some food in an easily accessable spot as well as the water. The rest I had under guard." He rubbed his hands together and lifted his eyebrows watching to see if she was hanging on his every word. "I awoke to someone afit to coughing and gagging nearby. Do you know who it was?" He stopped and looked into her eyes wearing his mastered grin.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

"How can I guess if I do not know who was with you? A thief can be hidden anywhere or be anyone." *She sipped at the cool drink, her face looked blank, but her eyes showed some amusement at his question and the thought that came to her mind.* "For all you tell me, it could have been a fox or another animal." *Would no clue be given to who, or what he had been? Perhaps he was trying simply to keep her in his company, and for now she was willing to rest and listen. However, it would not be the first time if she must leave. Her friend from earlier, what had happened to him? Shaking her head at this thought she looked up to hear what his answer might be...*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

He smiled, and leaned over the table gestering for her to do the same. His eyes shifted left and right, alluding to an answer that would not do to be spoken aloud.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

*After letting out a disgusted sigh she leaned forward slightly.* "My ears are sharp enough to hear you where I am. Go on stubborn one."


----------



## Darotek (Aug 2, 2005)

Elendae said:


> *With a quick look over his sholder, he notices that the dark elf had ventured nearer.* "He's already inquisitive enough. Come and join us, we have things to talk about."


 
Darotek was sure that this man was not referring to him. For none would dare command him like that, like some commoner...none with a will to live anyway. He remained in his place and instead focused his eyes on the ladies while keeping his ears on the pair.

Yet, after another second or two, he found the couple not speaking. He decided to play along, keeping the murderous tone in his voice as below the surface as he could.

"Were you speaking to _me_, boy?"


----------



## Elendae (Aug 2, 2005)

"I am no boy, Darotek. Yet I did know you when you were a child. Now would you please care join us?" *The Dark stranger said with a slight evil grin.* "Of course, you can leave if you wish. But it might be to your interest to stay."


----------



## Darotek (Aug 2, 2005)

Elendae said:


> "I am no boy, Darotek. Yet I did know you when you were a child. Now would you please care join us?" *The Dark stranger said with a slight evil grin.* "Of course, you can leave if you wish. But it might be to your interest to stay."


 
Darotek smirked as the sword so temptingly close to his left hand practically screamed to be let out. 

"And I believe refraining from threatening me might be to _your_ interest, my friend," he said with as much ice as his voice could throw out. Who was this man? Surely his dear Mother would not have allowed this sort of rifraff to come anywhere near their family!


----------



## Elendae (Aug 2, 2005)

*The Dark stranger moved the hood off of his head, the elven ears slightly hidden by the dark, long hair.* "No one is threatening you young one, just inviting you to talk." *The stranger said as his onyx eyes sparkled.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 2, 2005)

He whispered. "Twas a goblin that went by the name Chinig." He laughed uproariously, slapped his hands together, and took a good sip of the wine. "We had one of the finest outdoorsmen alive amongst us. The little bugger had followed us for days and days without detection. We held him captive for quite some time. The lil fellow grew on me though. A sneaky one he was." He shook his head in remembrance.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 2, 2005)

Elendae said:


> *The Dark stranger moved the hood off of his head, the elven ears slightly hidden by the dark, long hair.* "No one is threatening you young one, just inviting you to talk." *The stranger said as his onyx eyes sparkled.*


 
As the pointed ears registered with Darotek, his eyes narrowed with growing suspision ((gah...*sp sorry)). Finally, despite the growing annoyance at being referred to in such a patronizing manner, he sat. 

"Who the hell are you and what do you want?"


----------



## Elendae (Aug 2, 2005)

"My name is Elendae, previously a guard of Mirkwood, although it does not matter anymore. May I get you a drink, your highness?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2005)

*Haveing sat back at the volume he used, she shook her head.* A goblin was it? They can be very good at getting into things that do not belong to them. *As his cup was set back on the table, one eyebrow raised slightly.* How long has it been did you say, since you last ate? Perhaps you have had enough drink for now. *Reaching for the bottle, she placed it just out of his grasp.* It might do you well to try something else for a while if you must have a drink with your dinner.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 3, 2005)

"Oh stuff and bother." He said in a slurred speech. "I can andle me drinik juster fine." He laughed as he tipped back his chair. "Whoa!" He yelled as he fell back onto the floor. He hit his head hard against a support beam that was behind him and came to rest lieing upon the floor. The chair that had supported him went sliding to his right side. The room was quiet and he lay non-moving and unconscious in a heap.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 3, 2005)

*Now what? she thought. Leave him... no, that would not be how she would treat anyone else. She shook her head and looked around hoping that she could go unnoticed. A heavy sigh came from her as she decided what needed to be done. Calling the barman she asked for some cold water, a towel and room key. When the things were handed over she splashed the water onto Daranavo's face and held the towel where he could grab it.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 3, 2005)

Daranavo awoke with a start. His face, head, and top of his jerkin were soaked. He opened one eye and sat up almost as soon as the water hit him. He inhaled deeply as the water was ice cold. To him the room was spinning and he had very little coordination. He shook his head and blew out some of the water that tried to get into his mouth. 

He snarled and coughed. "Well tha was er not called for!" He looked up and saw her standing above him. "Well, ya just gunna be standin there or will ya be helpin me up?" He lifted his dripping wet arm up to her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 3, 2005)

*She couldn't hold back the kindly laugh. Reaching out, she helped him to his feet and handed him the towel.* "Perhaps you would find a good nights sleep to your benefit. Here," *she holds out the key* "Can you walk well enough, or must I ask our good barman to carry you?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 3, 2005)

He scoffed at her remarks as he let go of her. "Don't worry about me, I'm fine." He chuckled and moved to the stairs unbalanced. He straitened his shirt and jerkin before he turned back to her. "Good eve miss...whatever your name is." He said as he waved his arms and laughed. On his hands and knees he climbed the stairs to the second floor. He crawled to his room and to his surprise it was unlocked. He crawled inside and blacked out.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 3, 2005)

*Her dark hair waved as her head shook. Poor man, I hope he sleeps well. Looking around the quiet room she steeps back to the table. After sitting in silent thought for a time, the small pipe is once again brought out. A sleepy, sad tune is started and gains in strength, slowly changing to a light dancing song. Peace came, at least, for some.*


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 4, 2005)

Fuinur watched the small conversation with growing amusment and slight aprehension. For all his airs, Darotek seemed a fairly stupid for an elf. Fuinur had no doubt that his hostility made up for it in combat, but war was not rarely a means of communication. Fuinur noticed Elendae's slightly sarcastic tone as he said the words "young one" and "your highness", the man was smarter than Fuinur had once guessed. However, he still could not understand what conversation they had been haveing that Darotek would be remotely interested in. It seemed his only interests were brutish killing with plenty of spilled blood. 

Fuinur leaned back slightly as if distanceing himself from something foul and then crossed his arms in a manor that Darotek and his jumpy, inexperianced nerves whould most certainly find threatening. Fuinur thought perhaps it wasn't wise to make such a person mad, but then again, since when had he EVER been 'wise'. Smart, intelligent, careful, crafty, turthful, and experianced certainly, but never wise. It was not that Fuinur thought his skills better than Darotek's, it was simply that Fuinur had a good idea of his own talents and experiance and also knew he could afford to test a few limits. Why the hell not? He had little to loose out here except his life, and that he either did not value highly or thought it unlikely to be taken easily.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 4, 2005)

Roan sat in the corner, still chugging on the ale he started to eavesdrop on other coversations. He unstrapped his swords and they clattered onto the table. Roan then began to sing an elvish Lament. " *Singing elvish* " He pulled out a pipe and began to smoke. "Ah..I love the Old toby of the shire." He then heard the name.


> He whispered. "Twas a goblin that went by the name Chinig."


 "You know Chinig!? He is a backstabbing murderer." He then scowled " He killed my best friend Simon."


----------



## Darotek (Aug 6, 2005)

Elendae said:


> "My name is Elendae, previously a guard of Mirkwood, although it does not matter anymore. May I get you a drink, your highness?"


 
Darotek's mood lightened at the last part of Elendae's little monologue. In his rage he did not notice what might have been sarcasm, but sat down heavily and grunted,
"Red wine."


----------



## Elendae (Aug 7, 2005)

*Elendae waved a waitress over* "Red wine for my elf-friend and myself, and whatever he wishes to order." gesturing to the man. "How go things in Mirkwood, your highness?


----------



## Darotek (Aug 7, 2005)

Not yet relaxed enough to engage in such casual conversation, Darotek jerked a gloved thumb at the other man seated with them.

"We have not yet heard your name, friend," he said with a mixed look upon his face.


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 7, 2005)

"Fuinur, High Lord of the Haradim." 

Fuinur did not exactly expect such a man to be frightened by the title, as most were, but he said in anyway, and shifted so his Eye of Sauron necklace showed clearly. He stared plaintively at Darotek, and his eyes held power. Wether Darotek should think the power or dangerous or not was hard to tell, but Fuinur certainly expected him to. Yet, again, he did not seem to care.

"I believe, Prince, that I actually have a superior rank than you, seeing has I co-govern the people and completely lead the army. It would be smart of you not to grip your weapon in such a hostil manor."

Fuinur's eyes never left Darotek's as he said this and he never moved from his position of crossed arms. It was a strange wonder that he had seen the small movement.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 7, 2005)

*The music continued and she relaxed enough to let the little pipe fill her mind and heart with it's soft sound. As she sat playing, eyes closed and mind wandering, something brushed gently against her leg. The music slowed and stopped as she felt a warm, soft weight on the back of her neck.* "So there you are." *she whispered, stetting down the pipe* "I had almost thought you may have left for good. May I order you your drink?" *The answer came as a low purr, vibrating against her neck and shoulders. Seeing that there was a waitress near by, Ara called her over and asked for a dish of milk. There was still a little bread and some cheese left from what Daranavo had given her. That poor man. He had been good company, but she wished she had thought to try asking her questions while he was so drunk. Perhaps then she would have gained the answers... ah well.

Reaching up, she lifted the cat from it's place and set it on the table. A light hand stroked the soft brown coat as green eyes watched impatiently for the meal to be brought out. Finally the little barmaid walked up with a dish, glancing at the animal resting on the table, a shy smile lit up the tiered face. 'You liked eating here, little one?' She said. She then glanced momenterly at the elf before setting the dish down and scurrying off on another mission.* "So this is where you were! I should have known, you truly are no fool, are you." *The cat squinted it's bright green eyes at her, purred and started to lap up the warm milk.*


----------



## Darotek (Aug 8, 2005)

eleventy-one said:


> Fuinur did not exactly expect such a man to be frightened by the title, as most were, but he said in anyway, and shifted so his Eye of Sauron necklace showed clearly.


 
"Hold more power, huh?" Darotek pinched the waitress who now came with their drinks. He took the wine and drank a sip before continuing. With a red-eyed stare, he did not look away from Fuinur. 

"Funny you should mention that," he murmured and took another sip. "As for advising _me_ what moves are smart, why don't you focus more on holding your tongue?" His lip curled in a disgustingly cocky smile.


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 8, 2005)

"Where I come from there is a law for free speach."

He waved the waitress away, still finishing the original drink.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 9, 2005)

"Another one of our apparent differences," he spoke smoothly before turning obviously back to Elendae.

"What is it that you wished to discuss? Mirkwood? Ah yes. Things in my kingdom," he emphasized these two words for the Haradrim leader on the other side of Elendae. "Are...going well, I suppose. The goblins needed to be shown who was in charge of course, the stubborn cockroaches," he added with a lip-curl full of dislike. "But once my men settled that little matter, things have been going rather well."


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 9, 2005)

"Goblins you say?" 

Fuinur couldn't keep the gloating tone out of his voice. 

"Goblins are nothing but scaley rats. The Haradrim have been looking for just such a trainable, tough force to expand our, that is to say, my, army for years."

Fuinur took a sip of ale, his turquise eyes peering at Darotek over the rim of the wooden mug. He sighed as he put it down on the table and leaned forward, elbows supporting his upper body, across the table as if sharing a dark secret with the 2 men.

"I'll tell you what, stranger, we'll do a swap. Give me the Goblins and you can deal with those blasted Were-Worms for a change. I garentee by the end you'll think the Goblins perfect angels. Or ain't you never heard of Were-Worms?" 

He smirked.

((Swear to god, Were-Worms are real things that Tolkein created!))


----------



## Darotek (Aug 10, 2005)

_Were-worms? _In truth he had never heard of such things, but they sounded putrid enough.

"It seems to me, dear Fuinur that you envy our stock of workers," Darotek smiled. "But let us change the subject? Our friend Elenae has obviously something he wants to say. Or a matter he wishes to discuss," this was an assumption. Why else would Darotek have been called over? But more than that, it was a way to get out of conversation with the Haradrim leader. That man was becoming more and more of a disturbance to the Prince with every syllable out of his mouth. Darotek had suspicions now that maybe he _wasn't _the man Mirkwood was looking for.


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 12, 2005)

Fuinur recognized Darotek's uncomfort and smilied inwardly. There now, any man could be dealt with if you only knew the right tactics. He knew that he had sucessfully taken Darotek down a notch, and that was enough for conversation to continue without threats every 2 sentences. Fuinur leaned back once more. 

"Allright then, whatever you say. But if you ever want to take me up on my offer, it will stand as long as those half-breed Where-Worms do, and, by God, they live long, just like their great ancestors did, I suppose. Ah, well, what is this buissness, Elendae?"


----------



## Darotek (Aug 13, 2005)

((oh my gosh fuinur's such a bitch! haha! although i'm not exaclty prince charming myself))

Darotek fumed at this man. No, his Mother had been mistaken. There was no way a piggish _human _like this could ever help them. He would have to return to her empty handed. Or... he looked at Elenae with a quizzical expression playing upon his face. After all, what had Fuinur that Elenae did not possess? Hadn't they need for only one man? Yes, this new one would work perfectly, Darotek only needed to play his cards carefully.


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 13, 2005)

Fuinur raised his eyebrows and waited for an answer.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 13, 2005)

Darotek said:


> Or... he looked at Elenae with a quizzical expression playing upon his face. After all, what had Fuinur that Elenae did not possess?.


((ooc, Did you mean Elendae? Not Elenae I hope.))



*Elendae glanced at both Fuinur and Darotek, and said with a serious face,* "The business, is my asking of how I can help both of you with a problem that each of you want taken care of, and could use assistance in."


----------



## Darotek (Aug 16, 2005)

Darotek sighed and stared at Fuinur. They _both _had problems, huh? What in the name of Eru could they possibly have in common?

He sipped long from his glass and waited for the other party to speak first.

((yeah, sorry, I typed it wrong  ))


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 17, 2005)

Elendae sounded like a psychologist or a kindergarden teacher...i want to help you sort out your problems so we can all get along. Cue big, fake smile. Fuinur refrained from laughing.

"And what, would this said problem be?"


----------



## Darotek (Aug 19, 2005)

He couldn't help but let out a soft laugh at this; no matter how he despised this guy, one thing was for sure: he knew what he was doing. His intellect was impressive as well, or at least, his knowledge on how to handle people. 

Again, Darotek basked in the silence with a long sip of the now half-finished cup.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 19, 2005)

*The silence of the place let her listen in on some of the conversations. A man and a woman at the bar were starting to sound sleepy for it was far past night fall and they had perhaps had enough drink. A lone figure was leaning on a table, the voice mumbling in sleep. Off in a corner, she could make out a few words here and there, some darkly dressed men were speaking. The hushed voices were hard to hear clearly so she let her attention drift back to the cat. It had curled up in her arms, stroking it with her free hand it had purred quietly before falling asleep. After a few minuets of sitting like this, she carefully stood up and began to walk slowly around the room. Her ears picked up a familiar sound, one of the men talking, she remembered him from earlier. She thought for a moment of going over but swiftly decided against it. Instead, she went over to a soft couch buy the fire and stretched her legs out across the pillows before curling up to watch the flames, her head leaning agents the back of the seat and her arms holding the warm bundle of fur.*


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 22, 2005)

A city guard dressed in chain armor and helm entered brandishing his blade and shield. He shut the door behind him and nodded to the Innkeeper. He did not speak and began walking from table to table. He asked a woman to lower her hood and she complied as he looked her over carefully before moving on.


----------



## Orophin (Aug 24, 2005)

Orophin made his way down the stairs from his room and join the rest of the crowd on the bottom floor. As he reached the bottom step to to look around when he noticed a guard requesting them to remove their hoods. He smirked a little a pulled his own hood on before going into the crowd to find an empty chair.

'Stupid guards...' He thought to himself.


----------



## Orophin (Aug 25, 2005)

Eventually, and to his satisfaction, Orophin managed to find a chair near the fireplace. He turned it toward the fireplace, which was in the opposite direction of the guard. 

After getting seated, Orophin removed his pipe and weed fitted some in and sat back and enjoyed.


----------



## eleventy-one (Aug 25, 2005)

Fuinur's sharp eyes threw solom daggers at this new intruder. A gaurd, as he looked like fromt the intense outfit. Despite the extensive chain mail, he still had the same weaknesses as all of them.. at the neck, armpits, and backs of the knees. He passed Fuinur and covered the edge of the room. Fuinur had no doubt that he was looking for someone and wether or not it was Fuinur himself, he knew the gaurd would not pass up the chance to nab Fuinur for lack of some small, vitually unkown law, regardless if Fuinur was who he was looking for. A Haradrim was too good a chance. Fuinur war ready. He casually stretched out his legs sideways from the chair. The gaurd seemed to approaching Fuinur's side of the table. The gaurd turned to talk to the person at the table next to Fuinur. It was only a matter of time until he spotted the Haradrim.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 25, 2005)

The guard saw the foul Haradrim a few tables back. However, he was not who he was looking for. Nonetheless, he intended to make light of the intruder. When he finally reached the table in which the Haradrim sat he looked over his companion and then brushed over him quickly. He turned to the next table and stepped behind the Haradrim. He changed the lay of his shield and turned around to face his back. He set the tip of his blade at the back of his neck and spoke in a commanding tone. "Alright dog, you are a long way from home. You have a date with a dungeon and I wouldn't want you to miss it. Put your hands palms down upon the table in front of you or I'll run you through. If your friend so much as twitches I'll run you through. Both of you, palms on the table now!" The guard's adrenaline began to pump through him and he adjusted his stance and placed a foot behind a chair leg. As each second passed he became more and more uneasy.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 26, 2005)

Complying with the guard's demands, Elendae places his hands upon the table. "I would ask that you let go of my guest hastily, for it is not in your best interest to apprehend him." Elendae said coldly. "For it seems that you seek another, and not specifically this man."


----------



## Orophin (Aug 26, 2005)

Orophin turned slightly in his chair so he could see the ruckus the guard was making. Once seeing him place the blade at the back of Fuinur's neck, he rose from his chair.

This struck a nerve due to the fact that Fuinur's always seemed have a laid back personality. He put down his pipe and moved so that he was to the guard's back. While still at a short distance, Orophin removed his dwarven-forged claymore, Barazinbar, from the sheath strapped on his hip.

He raised the sword to a high guard and silently approached the guard. Once upon him, he laid the sword's tip on his shoulder.

"Remove the attitude peon, or you'll have a date with death." Orophin told the guard in a voice that demanded respect. With this being out of character for him, protecting the innocent was something he'd done many times.


----------



## Darotek (Aug 26, 2005)

Elendae said:


> Complying with the guard's demands, Elendae places his hands upon the table. "I would ask that you let go of my guest hastily, for it is not in your best interest to apprehend him." Elendae said coldly. "For it seems that you seek another, and not specifically this man."


 
Darotek did no such thing but in fact relished seeing the Haradrim man degraded so. He emptied the wine glass and raised it up to a waitress for her to see. The girl, Lilly, came rushing over in that stupid, arm-flailing way that women did. She took the glass, dropped it, then began to pick up the shards. 

The prince laughed at the sheer obsurdity of this entire situation. His hand was growing so itchy for his sword, he wished someone would just start a fight already---but what was this? Someone already held their sword out. No not yet, he thought. It's not the opportune moment just yet.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 26, 2005)

The guard was outraged. An ENEMY of our KING is NOT to be allowed to come and go as HE pleases.. Do not think that this dog has not killed our people. Our sons and daughters. How DARE you draw a weapon against me. I have taken my oaths for my KING and I intend to keep them!" The guard felt a trickle of fear crawl its way into his throat when he felt the mans blade against his shoulder. With great effort he swallowed it whole and looked about the room. He hoped that the entire room would come to his defense if he were to be attacked.


----------



## Orophin (Aug 26, 2005)

((OOC: Daran, the innocent part wasn't said. ;p ))

After a second of silence, Orophin spoke, "Not so brave now that you are in the same situation as the haradrim is. Oh, by the way, don't expect much help, most of these people are rangers and carry no alleigence to any king."

Orophin took a breath before continuing, "Take the blade from his neck and battle me, should you defeat me, feel free to do your duty... Just remember, a ranger can be a friend for life, or an enemy. So make your choice." All light-heartedness had be drained from his voice.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 27, 2005)

((OCC: there is never just one guard))

Just then, the door burst open and six more guards poured into the Inn with weapons drawn and shields at the ready. One of them, a Captain in half plate spoke up. "What's this now!?" Garam sighed in relief and answered, "Sir, we have an enemy in our midst and these men here have interferred in his capture." He tilted his head to the man behind him and the man sitting across from the Haradrim. The Captain removed his helm quickly, tucked it underneath his arm and stepped forward. "It that so Garam." He pointed his hand out to the man with his blade to Garam's back. The five other guards fanned out around the Captain. "To move against the King's guard is to move against the King, step back or be declared a traitor!"


----------



## Orophin (Aug 27, 2005)

As the new guards came into the inn, Orophin smiled a bit.



Daranavo said:


> One of them, a Captain in half plate spoke up. "What's this now!?" Garam sighed in relief and answered, "Sir, we have an enemy in our midst and these men here have interferred in his capture." He tilted his head to the man behind him and the man sitting across from the Haradrim. The Captain removed his helm quickly, tucked it underneath his arm and stepped forward. "It that so Garam." He pointed his hand out to the man with his blade to Garam's back. The five other guards fanned out around the Captain. "To move against the King's guard is to move against the King, step back or be declared a traitor!"


 
"Declared a traitor?" Orophin began laughing due to the absurd words. "I've never been considered an ally.... So tell me, how can I be a traitor if I've never been a friend?"

Orophin's arms began to twitch due to the anticipation of the possibility of a fight in the very near future.

"One more thing, this man he was trying to apprehend isn't the criminal he was searching for. If you ask me, he was simply abusing his power, and didn't want to report back without having arrested someone."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 27, 2005)

Ara had heard the start of something that could not be ignored. The cat in her arms, though it's eyes where still closed, twisted it's ears around. "Be calm my friend." She spook under her breath next to the little head. "You would not want to have your tail stepped on." 

She stood slowly, the cat finding it's place on her neck and vanishing under the cover of her long hair. It's soft brown tail wrapped around her throat, making a for a fine necklace. Silent steeps carried her across to a darker corner, only a few paces from where half a dozen guards seemed to be trying to arrest a single man. As she watched, she found that these were the men who she had heard earlier. A dark sparkle came to her eyes; this might yet prove to be interesting.


----------



## L'Silinrul (Aug 27, 2005)

Crimson eyes traced over the letter in hand, it was in the handwriting of the Ranger Orophin, an old friend of L'Silinrul's. His only friend, to be more correct. It was with perked curiosity his gaze followed along six guards who entered a building, his gaze from beneath the hood he wore rose up and he laughed quietly as he noticed the name of the place. He did not like guards, and it was his pathetic luck to have them rushing into the very place he was to find his friend. 

Sticking the letter into one of many hidden pockets he slid his arms down to smooth over the slight ruffles from the pommels of his twin blades and slid into the inn, perhaps luck would be with him and they would pay him no mind. 

Taking a deep breath he moved into the inn just a couple moments after the guards and stood just to the side as he watched things develop. Upon Orophin's comment about not being a traitor a rare event occured as he started to laugh aloud, a hand moving to rest across his stomach.


----------



## Elendae (Aug 28, 2005)

Seeing that the first guard had his hands full, Elendae gave a quick whisper into his cloak. "I suggest that you tell your guard companions to drop their weapons, or your consequences will be dire." Elendae said cooly to the guard after looking up at him. "For your future shall be _ishi burzum_ if you do not comply."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 28, 2005)

Garam was afraid but he knew his duty. The Inn was within the protection of the King and if they did not make an example of a enemy that traveled alone in their lands then they would have many more to deal with. A thought came to him and he felt it might disolve the situation. He spoke to his Captain, "Sir, though he is an enemy, he was not violent. Perhaps we could escort him to our borders and let him go?" 

The Captain thought on his words a moment and decided that many innocents may be killed if an all-out fight broke out. "Very well, however these men here will sheath their blades first. On my honor we will escort him to our borders and release him unharmed. If they refuse, kill that one Garam and we will take the others after you fall." 

Garam whispered back to the man. "You fool, you may get us all killed now if these men refuse." 

The Captain looked at the man behind Garam. "Though you have drawn against one of my men, I am willing to forget such an insult to keep the peace here and now."


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 7, 2005)

Fuinur found himself in an oddly helpless situation. Escort him to the boarders? These men would soon see that he would be escorted to no boarders. His hands rested on the table top for now, but he knew that if anything more happened they wouldn't be there for long. Unfortunately he was in no position to go for a weapon. Fuinur's turquiose eyes flashed around, waiting, but not speaking.


----------



## Orophin (Sep 14, 2005)

((OOC: L'Sil and I both made it through the hurricane okay, but we've still got no power, so I will only be able to post on weekdays.))

Orophin continued to keep the sword at Garam's back. "I've got a better idea; You leave without the haradrim, and you'll leave with your health."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 16, 2005)

Having watched for long enough, Ara whispered into the soft ear and the cat knew what to do. No sound was heard as it landed on the floor; silent paws strutted across to the feet of the men; jumping onto the table and arching it's back it let out an unearthly scream. Some covered their ears and others just froze in surprised confusion giving the little form time enough to leap back to the floor and march around yowling and spitting in a dramatic show. 

Ara waited tell all were distracted before moving from the shadows, her long cape and sleeves hiding the knife that she passed to Fuinur as she brushed past to pick up the howling cat. "Quiet little one. You should know better then to make such a racket." Lifting the now purring feline into her arms, Ara turned back to the men drawing their eyes away from the table slightly. "I am truly sorry. She must not remember how to act in public. I hope we have not interrupted anything..._important_."


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 17, 2005)

Fuinur deftly flipped the knife around and tucked it into his sleave. He subtely turned his face, glanceing up at the young woman from the corners of his turquoise eyes. The glance gave away nothing, it was no more than a neutral glare, really. However, they both knew what it meant. By the time the woman had finished speaking Fuinur's palms had returned to the table top. None had seen the small flcik of a gesture.


----------



## Orophin (Sep 19, 2005)

Orophin's ever-watchful eye noticed the dagger exchange. However, it seemed that no one else noticed it. 'The cat was a daring distraction...' he thought to himself.

He took this moment of opportunity and removed the blade tip from Garam. He acted as if he'd began to withdraw from the possible battle. With as much might as he could muster, he gave a heavy side-cleave at one of the nearer guards.

The guard managed to bring his weapon up to block the cleave, but it did little good as it sliced straight through the wooden spear handle. He did manage to move his body from the swing's way.


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 20, 2005)

Fuinur sprang to action, pushing the young women with her cat to the floor out of the way of the battle. Quickly he drew his own sword, tossing the dagger to Elendae. Suddenly he was engaged with one of the lesser gaurds, foolishly trying to prove himself to his commander. He quickly defeated him, forcing him to his knees at sword point. Slashing his cheeks to leave only scars he wispered:

"Leave now and that is the worst you will sustain. I offer this only once."


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 20, 2005)

With the situation becoming violent, Garam was run through by the man behind him. He fell to his knees and gasped for air. He felt the man behind him place his foot on the back of his shoulder as the long blade was removed from his rib cage. He did not move from where he kneeled and quickly he bled to death. 

The Guard Captain saw what was happening. He quickly set on his helm and yelled out, "For Land and Lord men!." He jumped up into the fray, his sword singing as he slashed at Fuinur and caught his forearm that held the blade to his downed man. His cut was precise and he kicked the man backward and away from his soldier. 

The other guards selected others to attack and all but the sitting man suddenly found themselves outnumbered 2 to 1. The small battle raged. The guards were well armed, armored and well-trained. Patrons flew from their chairs to avoid being mained or killed. The guards were angered and they now fought to kill.


----------



## eleventy-one (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuinur faced the commander with battle-weary eyes. Though he ws himself a captain and lord of a great army, and though his skills were good, rarely did he fight. Fuinur believed much in power within wisdom, not dead bodies. Therefore he ignored the other lesser soldiers and engaged the commander, his arm stinging. He, however, aimed not to kill but to protect and humiliate. He knew well that a commander on commander fight was less likely to be interupted by petty stabs from weak soldiers. All who watched saw the power they weilded at eachother and the clear aura of 'stay out of this fight.' 

Fuinur lunged, catching a shirtsleave but nothing more, the blood-stained tip of his own sword making a small tear and stain in the commander's left arm.


----------



## Orophin (Sep 22, 2005)

((OOC: Navo, Orophin didn't stab Garam... He backed up a little a cleaved one of the guards' spear handles in half.))

After Orophin sliced the hamstring one of the guards, he picked up a nearby chair and smashed it over another guard's head knocking him out.


----------



## Elendae (Sep 23, 2005)

*The master has returned*

Still seated, and catching the dagger in one hand, Elendae drew his long sword with his other. Seeing two more guards run in through the door, Elendae sent the dagger whistling through the air into the first new guard's neck. 

"Mordin!!!!" Elendae then yelled at the next guard while pointing at him. The guard took a startled step backwards, wondering what the dark man meant, a questioning look crossed his face, just before he collapsed to the floor, screaming in pain. 

After the two newcomers had been taken care of, Elendae jumped out of his chair while parrying a blow from a soldier.


----------



## Orophin (Sep 24, 2005)

With no unharmed guards near Orophin, he removed his longbow from his back and fitted it. Right before loosing the arrow, the guard with the slashed hamstring grabbed ahold of Orophin's leg. He then turned his attention to the guard and pointed the arrow in his direction.

The guard was eagerly trying to get his spear while holding on to Orophin. However, he didn't notice that the bow was now pointing at him. Finally, he reached the spear and as he tried to thrust it up, Orophin loosed the arrow that pierced right into the guard's chest.

Artea wonder what all the violent noise was, came down stairs with both handaxes drawn. He was met by a guard, which thrusted a spear at him. He used the left axe to parry the attack and embedded the right axe into the guard upper-left arm.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 5, 2005)

The cat had jumped out of her grasp to go watch from the fire place leaving Ara to pick herself up and move away from the battle. Most of the guests had run, only the brave, drunk and foolish sticking around to watch from the edges of the room. 

Knowing that she would be better off to not be any more involved, she found her way to a far corner and stood in the shadows thinking. There was something she could try; it might calm the tension enough that the bloodshed would cease. The sight of the red liquid spilled on the floor had began to make her feel slightly sickened, something else to put her mind on would at least do _her_ some good.

A light music crept it's way through the room; if nothing else, it would at least be good for her own mind.


((OOC-edit- yeah right, like that last bit would have done anything the other way!  Better now.))


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 7, 2005)

The guard knew Elendae had the upper hand and in desperation, he came around with his shield and bashed him in the side of the head. The blow staggered him and another guard grabbed him from behind. Orophin barely evaded another shield bash by the soldier that he wounded however, his movement left him flat on his back on a table. Another guard near him came down upon him with his shield, it was all Orophin could do to avoid being crushed under its weight. The guard Captain continued to press his opponent and gave no quarter. A glancing slash to his left thigh was proof of that. The guards fought as one and pressed their advantage in numbers.


----------



## Elendae (Oct 7, 2005)

*oy.... not much choice there. :r*

Elendae could not block the shield in time, after it collided with his head, everything became fuzzy. Elendae could only feel strong hands gripping him from behind. "Help..." this was the only word Elendae could utter before his vision blackened.


----------



## Orophin (Oct 12, 2005)

Orophin knew now that with the guards acting the way they were trained, they would prove to be more difficult. As he was being pressed onto the table, he called out, "Faerir!" and from outside came a timberwolf and it pounced the guard that was attempting to crush Orophin with the shield.

((OOC: Did I forget to mention the wolf is a mean little sucker when it's owner's being attacked?))


----------



## Orophin (Oct 13, 2005)

((OOC: there has to be only a couple of guards left. Quite a few has been killed, besides, I've noticed the post count went way down after the fighting started, perhaps we can get the fight over with so we can get the count back up.))

Faerir pounced onto the guard knocking him off Orophin. The wolf was biting and trying to find an unprotected place on the guard's uniform. 

Orophin ran one of the few guards left through with his claymore.


----------



## eleventy-one (Oct 14, 2005)

((OOC: I'm going to assume that "slash to the thigh" was directed at me...))

Her parried most of the blow, but some of it still stung. Then, seing Elendae go down, Fuinur really went to it.


----------



## Elendae (Oct 17, 2005)

Seeing Elendae fall, the infuriated Mordin went to work to bring down the guard that had incapacitated his master. The guard took a moment to gloat over his quick victory until sharp needles began to bite into his skin. Roaring with pain, the unfortunate guard began slapping himself to rid himself of the nuisance, until an overwhelming pain shot up from his groin, and then sharp teeth sank into his throat.



((occ; Orophin's not the only one with a mean, furry companion.))


----------



## Orophin (Oct 18, 2005)

Apparently, no more guards were coming into the inn and now it seemed that the captain was pretty much beaten. Elendae's own companion came to the rescue as did Faerir came to his...

Artea had only taken down one of the guards which he found slightly irritating...

((OOC: Heheh, good one there Elendae.))


----------



## eleventy-one (Oct 20, 2005)

((OOC: now i'm completely comfused at who is who and what and fighting with whom...can we wrap this up? or someone explain it to me...))


----------



## Daranavo (Oct 20, 2005)

The wolves had them in their jaws or held them at bay, snarling. All except for the Captain who had the upper hand with his opponent. He held the mans blade hand with his offhand. His shield now upon the floor. His own blade angled and moving closer to the mans chest. "At least I shall have your life for my men." His face contorted as he poured all of his strength into pushing his blade down. The entire room stopped and watched to see what would happen.


----------



## Orophin (Oct 24, 2005)

All except for Orophin stopped to watch Elendae and the Captain's fight. Elendae was at a large disadvantage, and Orophin knew he had to do something fast. But what could he do? He was a good distance from the captain.

Without hesitation, he grabbed up his longbow, fitted an arrow and drew it back.

"Stop now and you live!" He called out to the captain as the aimed the bow at him.


----------



## Eglantine (Oct 25, 2005)

In the silent room, the squeak of the opening door was a harsh squeal.
Except for the the two fighters who continued to glare at each other, every eye flicked to the movement. 

A plump booted foot, a bit of long woolen skirt, and then an enormous basket were visible in the doorway, and a sandy female voice said, "I'm sure... oh...er..."

The basket shifted to reveal round brown eyes and a curling fringe of hair.
The eyes swept the room, taking in the tableau of frozen carnage, the panting captain and the tall bowman, ready to fire. 
Around the room, eyes began to drop and feet to shift as a sudden, inexplicable sense of guilt chilled the fighting mob.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 30, 2005)

((ooc- oh... well then, maybe we can move on now?  By the way guys, I was sure the fight was between _Fuinur_ and the caption, Elendae's down already...))

The last of the cut off song faded into the silence; the flute had failed (not to her great surprise) and it was only adding to the haunting scene. Tension weighed heavily in the dusty air; of all the figures in the room, only one dared move. 

The slick, graceful body of the dark cat stretched in the warmth of the fire; light glittering on long, shard claws and curved fangs as she yawned. 

Ara clicked her tongue behind locked teeth as her eyes drifted over the mess; pausing for only a moment at a time on the bodies, fighters, the new woman in the door and the cat that knew it had just been called. It purred happily and was soon perched on the bar at Ara's side, watching over everything with half closed eyes.


----------



## Daranavo (Nov 4, 2005)

The guard captain took the opportunity, dropped the man and lunged for the kitchen door. An arrow was shot, however, it nicked the top edge of his ear and stuck into the door.. He continued through the kitchen then out into the street. Many of the patrons looked at the ruffians in the Inn and murmured about that there will be more guards that surely come now and who knows what will happen. The dead guards that littered the floor with their fluids would be avengened. The King may even send a garrison.


----------



## Orophin (Nov 8, 2005)

Orophin's shot barely missed the guard captain. The battle was now over. He along with several others had blood on them from the fight to mark them as the guilty party. Would there be any consequences? 

He walked out of the front door and around the outside well. After obtaining a bucket of the water, he removed his cloak and his leather armor and began cleaning off the blood. Three more times he had to dip down the bucket for more water before he'd gotten off all the dried blood. Thankfully it didn't visibly stain the dark brown cloak or his leather armor.


----------



## Eglantine (Nov 9, 2005)

In the doorway, Gammy Oldham took a step backward, allowing the fighter to swish past, but her chin lifted and her eyes narrowed briefly as she gathered her skirts close. 
Orophin, intent on washing the bloodstains from his leatherwork, didn't see her movement; didn't hear the hiss of breath pulled in between gapped teeth or see the wide eyes of the children pressed into the shadows behind her. 
For a long moment the little group paused thus, just out of the light spilling from the doorway 
((ooc- it IS night, yes?))
then, with a soft snort that dismissed the drenching fighter and his pool of bloody water, Gammy stepped forward into the inn. 
Three young children trailed in behind her, obviously tired and hungry. 
Beside the well, Orophin was still sloshing and scrubbing, cursing a little under his breath. He didn't notice the small, slim figure that darted aound the corner toward the back of the inn, or the one, covered in a threadbare cloak, that huddled in the shadows where it could see both him and the inn's front door.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 18, 2005)

Steeping forward, Ara sighed deeply as she tried to think how best to get rid of such a mess. She called to the barman who, coming out of the back room, moaned slightly at the sigh and ordered for mops and a wagon. 

As the blood was cleared from the floor and things set back the way they should be, Ara couldn't help but watch the three little children. They looked almost to be travelers, or perhaps beggars would be more fitting as she took in the rags and large, darting eyes.

Making up her mind, Ara walked across the room to where the grandmotherly woman stood eyeing the destruction. "Forgive me mam, but might I ask your name? I am Aracelebearwen, though most are welcome to call me Ara." She bowed slightly. "I am sorry for the mess... I would welcome you, all of you" - she looked at the children - "to join me for some bread and maybe a bit of milk." It was almost a questioning tone as she gestured to one of the closer (and cleaner) tables. The cat, walking over to peek around the edge of Ara's skirt, watched the little ones with a deep purr and showoffish swish of her silky tail.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 12, 2006)

*To try moving things along once more...*

Time passed in the little inn. Guest came and went as the day grew late, soon becoming evening. Soft music played once more. Lightening the mood and bringing a relaxed and enjoyable touch back to the fire warmed room. Hot meals were set out and eaten at a light hearted pace. No one seemed to be in a hurry now. Everything was calm. Everything was nearly as it should be. If only there were more to join in the merriment...


----------



## Sangahyando (Mar 2, 2006)

Iceheart opened the door and strolled over to the bar at the Gray Hill Inn.

_'I'll have a cognac or if you don't have any spirits, a wine 'll do.'

_He grabbed the alcohol and strode over to a table in the corner. His eyes glanced out the window and a robed man on a black horse was riding towards the Inn. Iceheart left his naginata at the door so quietly he drew his dagger behind his back.


----------



## Mirelena (Mar 9, 2006)

Cairbrent struggled to wakefulness. As his heavy-lids slowly opened, his eyes smarted from the bright, morning sunshine that streamed in his window. He yawned a gigantic yawn and tried to focus on an object in the room. A spider web in the upper corner caught his attention... or, more accurately, he stared blankly at it as he continued trying to bring his groggy mind into operation.

Finally, he decided to get out of bed. He swung one foot over the edge of his bed, followed by the other. Resisting the urge to lay his head upon his pillow again, he stood- and promptly sat back down. Cair tried again to stand, with the same result. Once again he dared the feat, launching himself from his warm nest, he tottered over to the washbasin. A sorry sight met his still blinking eyes.

As the gypsy had little money to spend on excesses, he had paid to share a room with a person he had never met before in his life. Usually this wasn't a problem - until he had to room with a woman who wouldn't shut up, or a man who claimed fame for his unbelieveable flatulance - or until his roommate used all the water for shaving and washing.

Fully awake now and cringing with disgust, Cair threw on a pair of trousers and his vest. He then siezed his knapsack, containing all of his worldly posessions and meandered down to see about some breakfast...

"Molly. Molly!" he called to the noise he heard in the kitchen, "Molly, darling, would you be willing to fetch a poor lad some eggs and-"

"Oh, no you don't!" cried a quaint, little woman who appeared brandishing a ladle, "I know you Cairbrent, and you aren't going to sweet talk me!"

"But, Molly," Cair soothed with a hurt expression, "If you know me, you know I would never try something as conniving as that. It was a simple reqest. I didn't mean anything by it! Besides," he continued, sidling up to her and placing his hands on her waist, "Since I don't have a mother to keep me warm and fed, I look to you. I know _you_ wouldn't turn me down when I'm only asking for room and board."

"Well, now," the proprietor began, "I know what you mean about being on your own and all. It's fair that you would ask for room and board, that _is_ my business after all. But," here she paused to point her ladle threateningly at Cairbrent, "I still have a living to make and you still have a credit from the last time you were here and the huge dinner you ate last night!"

Cair sighed in resignation. "I see how it is," he began forlornly, "I am a poor wretch, living on a few coins that I make from time to time, and as there is little grace in the world, I must throw myself upon the mercy of a lovely, darling woman. She - even she - seems to mistrust and question me. But then," he said, getting a mischievous glint in his eye, "I also know that there are only a few people who like cordials as much as you do..."

Molly gasped a little gasp and waved her domestic weapon under the Rohirric man's nose, "If you so much as peep about that-"

Cairbrent danced the little woman around behind the bar and kissed her nose in an endearing way, "Just feed this boy and he'll leave you alone, mother."

After that, Molly wandered off to the kitchen, still holding her ladle, and muttering to herself about lost boys she seemed to take in off the street and showed as much gratitude as a son.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 13, 2006)

Not too much later after that, an especially grizzly looking dude sauntered inside. He was short, getting into the middle-aged area, built like a Dwarf, very hairy, and covered in mismatched armour. He wore a huge shield on his arm, a large raven (who was squawking at him) on his shoulder, and a self-deprecating smirk on his face. "Well, I was wrong. We have been here before. Okay, you were right, Shadowflaps. Huh. And you say that I shouldn't have a good memory of this place? oh well. I am sure that it's calmed down since then. I know that I definitely have!" 

At that, he turned to the doorway with an expression of amused curiousity, mostly because of the darkly cloaked lady that was entering behind him. "Come on in, Tulofuin. The place looks pretty quiet, right now. Oh, there's the bar! I'm gonna grab something to eat." As the stocky guy shuffled over to order a large meal and a mead, the lady removed her hood and efficiently scanned the room before making her way to a seat near her companion. To whoever's taking orders ---> "And the same for me. But with water."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (May 8, 2006)

Sore, tired, cold and hungry; all of it was easily seen on her face. Light, almost dusty blond hair looked to have been hacked short, only just brushing the tops of her shoulders. Patches of shadow made her brown eyes look slightly sunken and she would have seemed almost pale if not for having spent so much time under the sun.

Entering the inn slowly, Tristan had slipped over to one of the closest booths to the door. Her tired mind and body wining out over her cautious nature, she had only looked around for a short time before heavy eyes started to sink closed. Leaning forward on the table, her weary head rested on crossed arms. A thin and quite simple looking shawl hanging across her shoulders and down her back receiving a light tug as it was pulled tighter.


----------



## Elendae (Apr 14, 2007)

*Elendae's eyes flickered open, a dull throbing echoing about his skull. Stretching his fingers apart, he felt the bold warming the tips. The morning breeze filled his lungs as he took in a breath that seemed to carry life. He sat up from the bed in which he was laying in.*

"Ug, my head... Where am I?" *A small figure darted onto the bed and up onto his chest, chittering madly.* "Mordin! What's got your fur in a knot?" *Mordin scampered over to the corner of the bed, his weasel nose pointed towards the door, just as a lithe cat slunk into the room. Mordin puffed up at the sight of the feline, and ran back over to where Elendae was grinning slightly at his companion's plight.* "So, that's your problem? Easily taken care of." *Elendae moved to stand up, but froze when he noticed a cloaked figure entering the room...*



((OOC: It's been two years since I've last come, and now I am back, two years older, and that much wiser, and ready to write , Lets get goin' on this , eh?))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 14, 2007)

"Welcome back. I hope you rested well." Looking in on the dark fighter, Ara had stopped in the doorway at seeing him starting to stir. Now stepping forward as the cat brushed past her feet, she smiled lightly at the man's startled expression. 

"You earned a good bruising back there, but your friend here seems to be a gifted little warrior." Lifting a jar half filled with cool water, she set it on the little table beside him.


((OOC: DANG! It's been a while, boy! Welcome back!!  =^.^= I can't hardly remember what was going on here! Will have to read some of it again!))


----------



## Elendae (Apr 14, 2007)

*Elendae watched the Elf with wary eyes. Memories of what had happened came back to him.* "Aye, he has been a help more than once. How long have I been unconscious? And are my two... acquaintances, still around?" *Mordin sniffed cautiously at the water dish, and took a quick drink from it, keeping an eye on the elf and cat.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 17, 2007)

Not quite sure what to tell him at first, Ara glanced down at the cat to be sure it was behaving itself. Purring softly, the little brown cat sat lightly on its haunches next to her ankle, simply watching for now.

"I'm afraid it's been a little longer then you may like to hear. But as to the other men, no one has seen them around for at least a while... They seem to have left on their own after the fight. You should consider yourself very lucky, by the way. We thought we had lost you."


----------



## Elendae (Apr 17, 2007)

"No longer around?" A annoyed grimace flicked across his features, muttering, "Well, that changes things..." He looked back to the elf "Lucky to be alive, hm? I always seem to be..." Glancing out the window, Elendae figured that the day was going to be a rather hot one. Peering under his blanket, he suddenly pulls his head up, "May I have my pants and shirt back by the way?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 18, 2007)

With the slightest grin at his question, she pointed him to where his garments lie cleaned and folded on a shelf under the closed window. 

Satisfied that he looked able to care for himself, Ara nodded her head in a barely catchable bow. "We will leave you two alone then. Send word if you need anything." Blue eyes want from the man's face to where the weasle lapped cautiously at the water, it's bead-like eyes hardly leaving her and the cat. Making the first move of either of them, the little brown cat flicked its tail in an 'I'm done here' sort of way and slipped back out the door, the elf only a few steps behind. Pausing with one hand on the door-frame, she looked back at the man. "Oh, and don't worry; that wasn't my doing." With that, the door clicked shut between them, blocking the sight of what could have been seen as a rather mischievous grin.

Walking softly down the hall, Ara smiled as the thought of a good, peaceful meal entered her mind. It was quite, sure, but all the better for a little mood lightening music on a filled belly. "Come on little one. Let's find something to eat."


----------



## Mirelena (Aug 28, 2008)

Mirelena stumbled in, exhausted from her months of traveling. She blinked several times in an effort to rouse herself. The end of her journey and the beginning of another!
At the thought of another journey, Mirelena's shoulders sagged noticably. She tried to draw herself up again, to little avail. She resigned herself to the thought of ale, bread, and sleep. Dragging herself to the bar where an elderly matron stood wiping the counter, she fumbled at the leather pouch at her side.
_And that's the end of it,_ the tall elf thought as she watched her mudstained sleeve lay two coins on the counter. The bartender barely glanced up at the elf's theatrics.
"It's been a very long time, Mirelena," she said. "I hope that there will be additional payment..." she trailed off looking dubiously at the small amount before her.
"Ale, damn it all!" Mirelena replied slamming her hand down. "I'll get you your money. I always do. Just get me a drink and food and a bed. Please."
Molly smirked at the attempt at civility and drew a tankard of ale, all the while preparing a morning lecture for the ill-mannered elf.


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 30, 2008)

Chrysophalax listened with satisfaction to the business inside the wall of the Weeping Willow Pub. it had been boarded up for several years and the small green dragon had had to fend for herself after Mistress Narya (for some reason) had mysteriously vanished.

Last week, waggon-loads of supplies had begun arriving at the old pub and the smell of delicious cooking wafted its way down the valley to the lair in which the young dragon lay nestled.

Looking up eagerly, she scented the air, rekindling memories of roast mutton with gravy. With a rush, she scrambled out of the lair, flying as swiftly as her scaly wings could carry her toward the pub. On the way she glanced down, thinking she spotted a familiar face. Yes! Mirelena! Where had she been all this time?

Without a second thought she swooped down to land gracefully on the front lawn of a large building she had seen her friend enter. Craning her neck, she read _The Gray Hill Inn_ on a sign near the door. Surely her friend knew of the Weeping Willow? If not, it was up to the small dragon to show her friend the error of her ways.

Curiously, she pressed her face against the glass, peering about for Mirelena. Ah! There she was, sitting at the bar. Chrysophalax went back around to size up the door and was dismayed to see it was too small to allow her entrance.. Obviously NOT a dragon-friendly place!

Patiently, she settled down to wait for her friend to come to her.


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 6, 2008)

Ingwë has been wandering in Middle-earth for many long years. Now he was in the Green Hill Country, relaxing and enjoying the scenery. He slept two nights under the shining stars. He decided to continue his journey the next day. 
Ingwë set off after having breakfast and packing his baggage. Not that he was carrying many things - just some food, a blanket, a few items of clothing and, of course, weapons. He left his camp at daybreak.
As he was walking and singing, Ingwë saw a building in the distance. It was far away, but he could see it with his sharp elvish eyes. He figured out that he will reach it before sunset.
Trees, squirrels, birds, bees - that was all he met on his way to the inn. Finally he reached the door. He could hear many singing voices and people talking. "Well, seems I've found a nice place to sleep in" he thought as he was opening the door...


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 7, 2008)

The young elf seemed about to pass her by without so much as a glance. _No manners, these lesser beings._ the small green dragon thought as she deftly snagged his cloak with a claw.

He turned, blinked, then stepped back a pace. Before he could speak, Chrys asked him politely if he would ask her friend Mirelena, who was having a drink inside, if he would let her know that her dragonish friend would like to meet her later at the Weeping Willow Pub.

After receiving a hesitant nod, she smiled toothily at him, retracted her claw then launched herself up and over the rooftops, leaving a wispy trail of smoke ín her wake.


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 4, 2008)

After sleeping off her ale-and-fatigue-induced stupor (which lasted for days, it seems), Mirelena snapped awake to the sound of birds singing outside her window. She lay still for a moment, enjoying the tranquility of the sound, until a sweet voice let out a disturbing squawk and the avian voices fell silent. The elf sprang from her bed, mildly alarmed, and crept towards the window where she peered cautiously into the morning light.
Outside the Inn, laying languidly upon the verdant hill and casually plucking feathers from its teeth with its scythe-like claws, was a green dragon that appeared very familiar to the traveler. She was about to rush for the door, when she saw the dragon exchange a few words with a cloaked figure and then fly away. Mirelena cried out in dismay. _Two minutes too late. Curses! _the elf though. _Always late._
Hastily, the elf threw her few belongings into her knapsack, raced through the common room, and dashed through the door only to run smack into the figure she had seen the dragon speaking to.
"Quick!" she exlaimed, "What did that noble beast say to you?"
Once the message had been relayed, Mirelena relaxed. The Weeping Willow Pub. Good ale, good company, good salsa.... Yes, yes. Mirelena was fond of her Inn, but she was restless and, besides, Molly would give her a scolding if she went back inside....


----------



## Elorendil (Nov 20, 2008)

The sound of hooves on cobblestone rang in the courtyard of the Gray Hill Inn. Elorendil brought her tired steed to a halt before the stable and slid to the ground. Weary though she was, she took her mare to a stall and gave her a good rub-down before turning towards the inn. She paused to take in the welcome and familiar sight. It had been a long time since she had been here. Too long. She wondered if anyone would remember her. 

She pushed open the door and stepped inside, anxious for a drink and a little rest. The elf threw back her hood and looked around the mostly empty tavern. Finally, she spotted a figure hunched over a mug of ale at the bar and hurried over to join her.

"Mirelena!" she exclaimed, clapping her friend on the back. "It has been too long! What brings you to these parts?"


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 1, 2009)

He entered the common room of the Inn right behind a woman he did not recognize. It had been many years since he had been in town and hopefully he would not draw out to much attention. He had grown weary of hiding out in the wilds and he longed for a comfortable room, a hot meal, a nice smoke and a pint or two of the finest ale he could find. Then ofcourse there was his desire for a female companion during his stay but first things first he thought. 

His dark, damp cloak did much to cover most of his features and there was a small table off to the side that hung just a little in the dim shadow of a support beam nearby. Daranavo kept his eyes low under his hood and he gestured to the barkeep that barely gave him a look before he began filling a tankard. He moved up to the empty table, quietly pulled out the chair, turned it round and sat down. Without wasting time he reached inside his cloak and produced a pipe and a pinch of pipe weed. He hoped it wasn’t still to damp to light. As if by habit he hovered his hand above the flame of a small candle nearby. As if a small pool of oil rested inside his hand, the flickering flame danced upon his palm and rolled down to his fingers where he tipped his hand over and lit the pipe weed. With a smooth motion of his arm and wrist he brought the flickering spark back down to the candle and its wick lit up once more. With only a few puffs the musky smoke from his pipe began to work its magic and he settled back into his chair and took a guarded look around.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 18, 2010)

The rain & wind made this night unfit for most... but the ranger walked solomnly through the muddied street. The smoke from the inn's chimney gave the night a thick sweet scent, and the warmth of the fire called to him. Stepping to the door, he paused to look at the sign as it swayed on it's hooks in the wind.

_"The Gray Hill Inn"_

he said to himself in a whisper. He could not recall ever stopping at this one. Pushing the door open, he stepped inside and let the door close. Standing and surveying the common room, he let his cloak drip some before pushing back his hood. Damp curly locks of dark hair broken by silver strands hung limply over his shoulders. He pushed it back out of his face with his hand and walked to the bar where the proprietress stood wiping clean some tankards. 

_"An ale please, and any hot food you may have."_

She tapped some golden ale and set it on the bar where his hand took it immediately.

_"I'll be over by the fire."_

A silver coin clicked on the bar, and with a pause, he let another one drop and it tinked against the first. The ranger said,

_"Oh yes, a room too if you have any vacant. This should cover it."_

Walking to the fire, he looked around the inn at the few others that sat at different tables. It looked like business was slow at the Gray Hill Inn...


----------



## Halasían (Aug 22, 2010)

The first sips of ale after the ranger sat down by the warm fire caused him to drift into a sleep. It wasn't long before a pretty serving maid came with a steaming bowl of stew and some bread for dipping. Hearing her soft feet approach in the quiet inn, he opened an eye to her as she came to the table.

_'Thank you m'lady'_

he said. She sat the plate down on the table and with a blush and a brief curtsy, she turned. He was about to start on the stew when she turned again and said,

_"Kind sir... the proprietress procured for you the room at the far end of the lower hall... number 13. Here is the key. She said also you paid for a hot bath, which will be available at your leisure. Just let me know."_

A bath. He couldn't remember the last time he had one... in an inn, with hot boiled water. Lakes and streams had been it for so long, and then only when time allowed. Yes.. it would be a good night....

_"Thank you m'lady. I will."_

Again after a brief curtsy and he turned, and he turned to his food...


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jan 4, 2011)

It had been years since he was last at this small inn. Gray Hill, the sign read, a familiar sight indeed. Roan couldn't believe his travels had led him around in a circle to this point. Since his last visit Roan had fallen in love, lost that love, and slew the man responsible for ruining his life. Now Roan hunted the lands, waiting for signs of the thugs the man had been a part of. No such luck, so Roan had ended up here.

"Just a drink." He told the bartender, slipping a coin across the wooden table. A small pint was all he recieved, but Roan made no notion of complaining. He took the mug in one hand and took a quick sip. The liquor was fairly satisfying, having enough kick to keep him enlightened for another. After several more mouthfuls, Roan drained the glass. Placing it upon the table, he waved off another and turned to take in the sight of the small inn.

There was nothing out of place, the simple hustle and bustle of travelers comparing stories and old hermit tales. A group of mercenaries conversed in the far corner, Roan took note of them, but they seemed as world-weary as himself. The only other off being was a man who silently ate his food in the corner by the fire, opposite the mercs. He seemed like a man off the beaten track, but also one who knew what it was like to fight in a war. Roan turned to the barmaid, signaling he was ready for another. The woman nodded, quickly filling his mug. Roan then stood and walked over to the traveler. "Not many can traverse these lands as easily as they used to. You seem like one who has done so. Mind if I join you?"


----------



## Halasían (Jan 13, 2011)

_"Right ye may be my friend. The roads are overgrown and unkempt from disuse, and people are few and far between it seems. Please sit."_

Finishing the stew, he took some bread and buttered it before using it to mop some broth from the bowl.

_"Halasían is my name, and I have seen and done much. Tell me my friend. What is your tale?"_

He sat back, sipping his ale and trying to remember if he had come across this man before.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jan 18, 2011)

"My tale is as long and as treacherous as the many roads I have traversed upon." Roan began, taking a seat across from the traveler. "Many years ago I happened upon a young maiden in distress. 

The wild men of Rohan had been harassing her for many a fortnight and I was passing through during one of their encounters." Roan cleared his throat, taking another sip of his freshly filled mug. "At first it was just a simple exchange of words, the leader of the men was well educated in the tongues of men. I asked what the woman had done to anger him, he gave no decent reason for it. A simple lone woman, he said, needed the companionship of men." Roan clenched his teeth in disgust. "He then began to take hold of the woman, as she screamed in protest. Reflexes, or something else guided my hand, and I removed the man's head from his shoulders."

"Next thing I knew, the rest of the wild men erupted into chaos, swinging their various weaponry with the intent to behead me as well. My training did me well, as I defeated each and every one of them."

Roan sighed, taking another swig of ale. "After cleaning my blade I asked the woman her name, she didn't answer. All she did was kneel at my feet, her hands held, palms open. I took her hands, helping her to her feet. We stood near eye to eye, when she opened her mouth...no trace of her tongue could be found....the wild men had cut it out of her." Roan closed his eyes, the memory vivid in his mind.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 20, 2011)

Halasian set his tankard down and nodded slightly as the man spoke. He thought he could sense a look of pain in his face. He said after a moment,

_"Ah road traveled far and near, some long ago that memory of them had faded into the mists of time, though some steped on only yesterday."_

Halasian paused to take a sip of his ale, though his sip was more of a glug while he mulled through memories of the many roads in search of one to speak of here. He decided that he had not come across this man before, or if they had been at the same inn somewhere at the same time, they had not met. He set his near empty tankard down on the table and continued talking,

_"And Rohan. I know it well. My wife is of the Rohirrim. Living in the Westfold, her family has suffered much at the hands of invaders from Dunland. Ruthless they can be. A gallant man you are to carry the day against so many. Still it was grievous to find what they did to the woman. If it does not pain you to talk of it, what became of her?"_

The pretty serving maid walked by, maybe listening or maybe not. Halasian waved her to the table and said,

_"Another of the golden ale for me please miss, and my friend here is welcome to order whatever he would like."_

He flipped her a large silver coin that kind of surprised her to get. She smiled and curtsied, and looked to Roan to see if he wished anything.


----------



## Nienor (Jan 26, 2011)

Nienor had been walking for too many hours, and too many days. She wandered without any particular destination in mind. She just followed the path ahead of her and walked wherever it would lead. As for that night, it seemed to lead to "The Gray Hill Inn". Nienor sighed deeply at the thought of spending the night there. Not that she had any objection to company, but she was afraid if who or what could be waiting in there. At least, company meant there would be people, and where there were people it meant a chance of finding a place where she might belong.
At last, she reached for the door, while pulling her hood back and trying to remember how to interact with other people. 
The room was warm and nice, compared to the rainy night she was leaving behind that door. There were a few people sitting here and there and the barmaid was busy at the counter, serving drkinks and keeping everything clean. Nienor reached for her purse hoping to find enough coins to pay for a room and a warm drink, or else she would have to work to pay for it. That made her smile, a work usually was linked to a sedentary life and friends.
"Good evening, would you happen to have any available rooms? And I'll have a bit of that stew, please" She put some coins on the counter, wishing it was enough.
Nienor turned and made her way through the room to an empty and quiet table.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 27, 2011)

The fire momentarily back-drafted when the door opened, causing candle and lamp to flicker the light in the common room as a slight moment of flame and a cloud of smoke bellowed into the common room. The wind was seemingly relentless this night as it drove the rain against one side of the inn. The sweet scent of the burning wood replaced for a moment the stale odour of pipe-smoke, and Halasian looked toward the closing door and the newcomer.

_"A tough night to be out."_

he said to the man at his table who was likely reminiscing in his mind about the woman who had lost her tongue. Halasian gave a polite nod to the newcomer as she looked over the people in the common room before making her way to the bar. Halasian himself was pondering a tale which he could tell the man.... bloody and cruel. But watching the newcomer turn from the bar and walk to a table caused his thoughts to turn to something fairer. Of a time at an inn near Bree, long ago it seemed... though not really so. But he sat back and was silentl for the moment, seeing if the man would tell more of the woman. But he kept the newcomer just in his sight, to the left of his left eye.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 27, 2011)

...Old Tom is sitting in the corner...his corner...his armchair...well that's how he feels it, the feeling of belonging. Tom has been sitting there for so long now, that he (and everybody else) kind of think of himself as a piece of inventory. That is...nobody really ever takes notice of him...in a dimmed corner of a busy Inn, sitting quite still and quiet, listening to all the gossip...(eavesdropping is a most beloved sport for old Tom). He learned it from some Hobbits long ago...to be still and to listen...to disappear among others. Tom never sleeps...well you never notice him with closed eyes, that is......"too old for sleep", he used to say...he has seen much...has heard much too.
"Old Tom knows too much...", he thinks for himself. He does that alot...thinks for himself...
An old feeling, has come back. He can not explain it...but he senses something...something grimm...something...almost like the darkness of the old days...
He looks around...trying to indetify the faces he can see..."Nah, you old fool", he thinks to himself, "...no grimmlings in here, and no spies...come on, you fool, they're all gone...wanished."
Tom has a troubled mind..., "But why theese feelings? Why now?", he thinks.
"Well maybe some cider well change my mood...", he gets up and starts walking towards to desk..."...and a pipe...stuffed with the best tobacco you can get among these hills...", "...and could do with some music...can't see any guests with fiddles or so...hmm...to bad"
He just reaches the desk, when a sudden chill went down his spine...out of the corner of his eyes, he spotted a known silhouette. "No...that can't be..." ......


----------



## Nienor (Jan 27, 2011)

Nienor sat on the wooden chair, feeling how the warmth returned to her cheeks. She was planning on staying there for the night anyway, so she decided to take off the damp cloak. She also let loose her plaits to let her dark brown hair dry before going to bed. The atmosphere was so nice she thought she might forget her last months and feel merry for once, just enjoying a bit of cooked food and maybe some, or more than some, ale. 
Nienor started on her food as if she hand't eaten anything in days. And that was just the case, when one wanders aimlessly through the roads and forests they seldom get any elaborate to eat. It was a matter of minutes till she finished a plateful of the stew, and she was so famished that she stood up and made her way for more without even thinking of it. 
"I'll have another plate, please."
There was somebody else at the counter. Nienor was far from used to people but, nevertheless, a greeting could not harm anybody.
"Good evening be to you"
She looked obstinately at her hands while she waited for the barmaid to come back with her food.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 28, 2011)

...Tom stared at the person, next to him at the counter, and then on one of the portraits on the wall. "Good evening be to you", a light voice, allmost a whisper, got Tom back into this world again.
"Uhmm, aehh...and a good evening to you too.", he stummend. "I'm so sorry...it's not polite to stare....", he felt quite ashamed of himself, "...but I could'nt take my eyes off you. Your face, apperence and statue are so much like that portraite on the wall over there...", Tom pointed to wall, to the right of the counter, "...That is a portraite of a lady, from ages ago...from one of the first human elf-friends houses... Astonishing reasemblence..."
"ohh...those were the days...","...the stories from that time have allways been my favorites...", "...stories of great splendor, great battles, great sorrow...and the greatest love stories...."
Tom shook his head, "...well here I go again...beeing unpolite to a young lady!", He went into a big smile...
"...so sorry 'bout that! My name is Tom, just Tom. People call me Peeping-Tom...I don't mind that...'cause that's what I am!", he beginns to laugh,
"...it's just because I sees and hears everything...well...allmost everything..."
Tom orders some apple-cider and a small bag of tobacco...
"No, no, no...I just wants some ordinary tobacco...not that Weed the small-ones make...it makes your brain go fuzzy...", he starts laughing again.
"And whats makes this, astonishing portraite like, young lady pay a visit to this fine Inn at this time of night?...",
"...ohh, I'm so sorry again...I see you were eating...I won't desturb you any more", he nodded at her, and looked at the portraite once again.
"I'll be sitting over there, if one wants company....", he pointed at a cosy armchair in a dim corner of the Inn. "Just remember to bring your own chair...", he laughed...
Then suddenly he puts on a serious face again...
"...so many questions...", he murmered to himself, while nodding politely, at at two men sitting at a table, on his way to his favorite chair. "...so many questions..."


----------



## Nienor (Jan 28, 2011)

Most certainly, talking to that man was easy since he did almost all the job. Nienor looked back to the portrait when Peeping Tom mentioned it. She hadn't realised any of the decorations, hungry and weary as she was. Now that her stomach wasn't growling anymore and that she had manage to warm up a bit, she took in that it was a fine inn. She frowned for a moment, at the thought of how much would cost to spend the night there. Probably all her money, what what was done, was done, and up until that moment, the people seemed decent enough. 
When she finally stopped daydreaming the man had already gone back to his table. She had barely listened to him while she was lost in her thoughts but, anyway, she took her now refilled plate and to sit by him.
"I hope you won't mind my company for a while"
She dragged a chair from one of the nearby tables. 
"Please, do not worry yourself about being impolite. Afterall, I am new in this area, so it would be understandable to be curious about any stranger".
Nienor managed to eat a spoonfull while figuring out what to say next.
"I would love to know the name of the lady on the portrait, and her story. I only know so much about the ancient days, so that is bound be an interesting tale. I am called Nienor, and in answer to your question, even I don't know what brought me here. I have been walking for some time and the warm lights of this inn attracted me here. Many times I have spent the night walking and many times I have slept with the stars for a roof, but an actual roof is really comforting for a change.
Nienor felt brave for spoking such a long speech, she just hoped her new acquaintance wasn't bored.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

...Tom was sitting, silently, in his armchair...had moved ages away, in his thoughts, when suddenly a noice woke him up.
The lady at the counter, had come over and sat down next to him, and startet talking about herself...
....
"Well, hello again..." ,
"Nienor, you say...I wonder if thats a coincident? The woman in the picture had a daughter, named Nienor."
"Let me see, if I remember this story.....Uhh, I'm afraid it's a very long story to tell in it's whole...and to it's very sad end."
"It's late, so I'll just give you the short and quick version...okay?"
"We have to go back in time...about 1500 years, or so...to the middle of the third age..."
Tom paused for a minut...took a sip of the cider and got his pipe going....
"...yes, 1500 years...thats about right....the time when a River-Hobbit found the lost one...You know, the 'Ring'...",
"At that time, at the south border of the great Greenwood, there was a settlement...a settlement of humans, migrated from Esgaroth.",
"They primarily lived of whatever the Great River and the forrest could supply them with, and they had an understanding with the Elves, that lived in the forrest on the other side of the river....that if they never went into the Elf-forrest, they could use the river-banks and the paths, along the river on both sides. But if they strayed into the Elf-forrest, they would be killed, without any warning...as they tend to do to all trespassers."
Tom paused again, and took another sip of cider...and a deep sighing breath...
"...The head of this settlement, was Tiret...a hard but fair man...[later in history, they actually said that King Bard was much like Tiret]...",
"One day, they cought this child-like figure stealing some food...No one, would admit knowing of this...this....well, they did'nt know what it was. [Of cause, today, we know, who it was]".
"...Tiret did not know, what to do. He just could'nt punnish this, wild and lost, 'child'..." , "A childless couple, came forward...asking if they could adopt him...and maybe straightend him out...to be a normal man, as he grew up...and to be a real family." , "Tiret accepted that idea, and the 'child', they called Gull...as the stealing, wild strayer, he was, when he got cought."
Tom took another sip...and continued...
"Well, ofcause Gull did'nt grew up...he already were as tall as he could get. And furthermore valuables, gems, food, clothes and many other things started to disapear, right in front of the owners eyes."
"One day, some strange looking clothes, like green-cloaks, and some bows, suddenly appeared in the midst of the settlement." , "No one knew, from where it came...but they could tell, that it belonged to the Elves." , "Everybody started pointing fingers at Gull...this strange looking kid, who were not a child and not a man...well, they by now, pretty much guessed, that he wasn't human at all." , "The Elves got their belongings back, but ever since, whenever something unnaturally, something unexplainable happend, be sure that Gull were blamed."
"One day, Gull's mother...." , "Ohh my...I've totally forgot about his parents..." , Tom smiled...and sighed..., "The whole story is pointless, without them...", he laughed.
"Well, Gull's parents...the couple, that adobted him...Lombo and Heva they were named, were just a normal couple, simple human farmers, living a simple life, working hard...but were having a good life...lacking nothing important, but having nothing in excess too. The only lack in their life, were children...They had been trying for many years, but were having no luck...they were in the autumn of their life, and were getting pretty desperate, regarding getting an heir....thats why they decided to adobt the 'child'." , "'Gull Lombo's son'....just saying the name, made Lombo and Heva smile...feeling proud...feeling like a real family."
"Well...that was some time ago...now, Lombo and Heva felt no longer that proud...Gull wasn't normal, that's for sure...odd things happend around him...and he was not a normal human beeing." , "Heva started to spy upon Gull, whenever she could...and one day she saw him carrying a golden ring in his palm. She believed, that Gull had stolen it from someone in the settlement, and much to his despair, she confiscated the ring." , "Heva talked to everyone, but no one missed a golden ring...acctually no one had ever own a golden ring. Heva thought that, if she kept the ring, it would give her some status, in the community...so she kept it, and locked it inside a drawer next to the bed [where she hid all her valuables]."
"About a month went by...Gull got seamingly more and more desperat...shouting and screaming...started calling Heva the most dreadly names and terrifying things...Threatening her by her life, and everybody else for that matter." , "At that point, Tiret had had enough of Gull...he expelled Gull...of the wild, he came, and to the wild, he could go again. Despite all the protests from Gull, regarding the golden ring...he did not get it."
"That same day, Heva felt something strange with her body...she did not feel ill, but still, she didn't feel right, and called for the community healer...an old woman, with great understanding of healing herbs, roots and plants. The healer didn't need any herbs or roots, after hearing Heva's complaints...she told Heva, that she was with child...and to her best knowledge, that the child had been growing for about 4 weeks." , "'A child, you say', Heva screamed out loud...'But I can't have children....you said that, years ago'....'I know', the healer said...'Have you done anything different or odd a month ago? Or maybe eaten something? Do you remember anything?', the healer asked. But Heva couldn't remember anything in that manner...she was just confused but very happy."

"Phew...", Tom said..."This is taking longer than I thought, and it's even the short version...It has gotten pretty late...maybe we could continue the story tomorrow? Then you can hear about the ending of the story, and how the portraite came to be?"

[ OCC : by tomorrow, old Tom means Monday....Tom allways skips Sundays....Tom's offday : 
FirstDayOff - monday
SecondDayOff - tuestay
ThirdDayOff - wednesday
ThirdLastDayOff - thursday
SecondLastDayOff - friday
LastDayOff - saturday
OffDay - sunday]


----------



## Halasían (Jan 29, 2011)

Halasian sat watching as the woman ate hungrily, then went to order some more. He could tell she was struggling to pay, but was glad she was tended to. He took note of the regular at the bar as well. He seemed to have his chair paid for in years sitting in it, and she went to sit with him while she ate her second helping of the house stew.

The man seated at his table seemed to have lost himself in his memory, so Halasian would let him gather his thoughts.

_"Excuse me for a moment, I'll be right back."_

and with a nod he stood. He could hear words of a tale being told in the corner as he walked to the bar. The proprietoress came to tend to him, and he asked,

_"Pardon my burden on your time miss, but I must have a private word with you. it seems the lady who recently came in was struggling to search for coin to pay you. I believe she had "lost" this."_

Halasian set a small leather pouch in the hands of the proprietoress and winked at her when he said the word 'lost'. After a pause where they looked into each others eyes, reading each other's unspoken words, she nodded and hid the pouch in her dress pocket. He said in his low voice as she tapped him another of the golden ales,

_"Its worth will pay for any food or accommodation she may need for some weeks. Any money she has paid can be put toward what she drinks. Should she leave the inn and there is money to spare, split what is left between her and you. If she asks about it, tell her a friend of the road has taken care of things."_

She slid the tankard across the bar, a slight trail of foam running down its sides. She asked in a whisper,

_"Sir, do you know her?"

"I do not."_

he replied as he picked up the tankard and took a drink. The proprietoress immediately went to her books and made the credits. With a nod, Halasian thanked her and turned to return to his table. He looked over to see the woman eating and listening to the tale the regular was telling. Seeing that the man at his table had put his head down on his arms, he turned and walked to a window that was about halfway between where they sat and where he was sitting. The rain still blew hard against it in waves of the wind, and though he stood there looking out, he was listening to the rest of the tale.


----------



## Nienor (Jan 30, 2011)

Quite satisfied with all the food she had eaten, and resting her back against the chair, Nienor listened to the story. It was unknown to her in every aspect, so she payed the utmost attention to the words Pipping Tom spoke. It had been years since anybody had told her a tale like that, as if she were a child. Nienor drifted with the flow of the story and was quite startled when Tom stopped. But it was quite understandable. The night was growing old and it was reasonable to go to sleep.
-Do not worry. It is late indeed. Go to bed and get some rest. I should do the same and ask for my room.
Nienor smiled at him and bid him good night. After he had left, she also abandoned the table and went once more to the counter to get a room, or a place to sleep, at least.

She approached the proprietress but she talked to her first.
"Want a bedroom? That's fine, love. The third on the left, second floor. No, nevermind the money. All has been taken care for. We serve breakfast at eight, but whenever you come I can prepare something for you. Good night darling"
Nienor stood there wondering what this sudden good luck was. And was about ask the woman who had taken care of everything but she anticipated to Nienor again,
"A friend of the road, dear"

A friend of the road? She was most astonished to hear that. True, she had seen people on the road, but she never got to speak to them enough to be considered friends. And she couldn't even remember any faces whatsoever. So, Nienor thought, somebody must have thought I needd help. That made her smile for a moment. There were people nice enough to do that or, at least, I hope they don't harbour any ill intentions that made them pay for my room. 

Nienor took a last and confused glance around the room, wondering if the nice stranger would still be around, but she didn't have any means to recognise him,so with a heavy sight she made her way upstairs.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 31, 2011)

First light broke through the clouds...
Tom awoke by a loud noise....he cursed the hen, several times...as he used to do, every morning.
He hadn't slept very well...been thinking about last night...about that feeling he had, early that evening...the feeling of darkness...and where it might come from...and why, and of course of the story of Nienor...to a unknown lady, called Nienor...

"Well, for sure...there's no evil inside the Inn.", Tom thought.
"...Not when a Ranger is in the house....Them Rangers tend to spot anything wrongdoing around themselves."
"Too bad, there're so few of them left, these days....They could soon come in handy!", he thought.

Tom removed the shutters form the window...and smiled...
It was a beautiful morning...a small breese, and big blue 'holes' in the clouds...

"The storm has past....maybe it's time to get going?", Tom thought.
"...nah, I like it here...I'll give it a day or two more...no rush there...not for me...",
"...it's still only autum...Let's see...first Bree...then Rivendell...through the forrest...then the lake...Yeah, should be possible before wintertime."
"...and I would like to continue the story with - and to Nienor.", he thought.

Tom's family's farm, were located just outside the northern Shire-border. They had lived there for generations...in that time, known as the southern most point of the Arthedain Kingdom (1), and a secret supply-depot and night quarter to the Rangers in the dark years of the Witch-King.
But all that was long ago...long before Old-Tom were even born...
The farm was still there..."Last Stronghold" it was called...a funny name, to a bunch of wooden barns and a couple of shacks.

He allways stayed in The Gray Hill Inn, whenever he visited Green Hill Country...wich he had been doing a lot, since the Hobbits - or little ones as he call them - opened up the border again.

Tom had been traveling much around MiddleEarth...visited allmost every major Library...reading everything about the first ages, as he could get his hands on.

"Next Summer, I'll go south...", Tom thought.
"...I've always wanted to see the White City of Gondor, and visit their Grand Library...",
"...but first, I have got to reach Dale before winter."

Tom went downstairs...still in his own thoughts...

"This Inn needs a new Host or Hostess...It's not the same, when there are none...",
"The last Hostess, always new who were staying, and could introduce each other...and could tell the time!"

Tom had been wandering around for so many years, that all the days seemed the same...he had stopped keeping track of days, months and even years...all he could do now, was an estimate of the season due to the weather.

"I wonder what day it is today...and the date too...and even what year.", Tom thought, and smiled, he did really not care.

His usual first breakfast was already on the table, when he sat down in his chair...well, first an only breakfast, that is...but the Inn calls it First Breakfast...there are some, who eats more than one breakfast a day, around these parts.

"I hope, I can finish my story today...Nienor deserves to know...", he thought,
"...hmm, I wonder if there's a link between them...The Mourning of Lothlórien...",
"...well, we'll see when she gets up..."

Tom started eating...Stewed mushrooms with bread and softboiled eggs...as allways...


[OOC : (1) Commen man, disregarded everything south of the Shire, despite it also was a part of Arthedain.]


----------



## Halasían (Jan 31, 2011)

The tale was ending when Halasian stepped back to the table he was sitting at. He woke the man he had been talking to.... 

_"It's late my friend, and I think the proprietoress would like her staff to get some rest, and rest herself some few hours before morning light."_

He got the man up walked him to his room once he found the key. His was upstairs, so they made their way from the common roon as the lovely tale was done for the night. He made sure his friend from the evening was settled before departing. Maybe it was too much for him to recall the lass who had her tongue taken. May morning bring him peace. Halasian set off back down the hall to the stair to retire to his own room. As he approached, the woman stepped up from the stair. Halasian stepped to the side and nodded as she passed,

_"Goodnight m'lady."_

he said as she walked by. A slight hesitation in her step was all that he noted, and she stepped past to the door to her room. He continued to the stair, and as he turned he looked back down the hall. The candles that lit the hallway made the shadows dance, and his step delayed for a moment. She had paused from entering her room and watched him for a bit, a questioning gleam in her eyes. Halasian again gave her a nod before stepping down the stairs. At the bottom, he nearly bumped into the story teller who was starting to head up. 

_"Goodnight to you sir. Rest well, for I think the rest of your tale will be eagerly awaited for the coming day."_

Halasian entered his room and paused. The hot bath he requested was prepared for him by the same lass who had been serving tables. She blushed and stepped out the door.

_"Goodnight miss."_

Halasian said as he closed the door. For once, it would be a relaxing night....


The birds sang and argued over the best branches odf the trees outside even before the twilight came. The few hours of sleep in a proper bed was ever so restful, and birdsong was ever his awakening. They spoke of a peaceful day, even sunny, though the wind still blew a gust now and again. He watched as the sky turned from the deep midnight blue to lighter hues, and the stars were hidden by the rising sun. He put his best black leathers on, which wasn't saying much, but they weren't torn or too soiled. He headed out and down the hall...

The common room was rather quiet this early, but the sweet aroma of bacon and tomatoes frying had carried far. Bread, butter, and eggs filled his plate and fresh hot tea was poured. Halasian carried his plate and cup first toward the table he was at last night, but instead turned and stepped toward the tale-telling regular,

_"May I have the pleasure of having a place at your table this fine morning?"_

He had a mouth full of egg and mushroom, but waved his approval. Halasian sat down, set his plate down, and quickly set his tea cup down, shaking his hand to wave off the heat. It deserved to be sipped first....


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 31, 2011)

"...orning anger....", Tom swallowed a mouthfull of eggs and mushrooms...
"A good morning to you, Ranger", he said to the man, who just had sat down at the table.
"I did notice your presence last night, but wouldn't say anything. Didn't know if you were here on official buiness....incognito...", Tom said.
"...Rangers are rare sights in these fields...they tend to stick to the rule, the late King Ellesar put up, regarding that no "big" men was to enter the realm of the little ones.",
"It's been more than 20 years since they opened up the border again...but yet, the Rangers are seldom seen in the Shire.", he continued, not noticing the Ranger couldn't reply...he had his mouth full of scalding hot tea.

Tom continued....

"I just hope more Rangers are to be found in Bree!",
"Despite that I've been visiting Rivendell several times, I find myself having the hardest time, finding that damned place, without a proper guide...It's just to damn well hidden", Tom said laughing.
"Ohh, here I go again...just talking along....I'm Tom by the way, haven't even introduced myself yet...Just Tom to most folks...some call me Peeping-Tom, I hardly can remember why anymore...", he said and put up a big smile...

He then sat silent again, eating the rest of his, now cold breakfast....


----------



## Nienor (Jan 31, 2011)

Nienor yawned and opened her eyes to the clear light of the morning. The softness of the mattress invited her to remain there staring at nothing and enjoying the luxury of being indoors for a change. However, her apetite thought otherwise. The smell of the rich breakfast that was being prepared downstairs caught her attention and, lazily, she got up and got dressed. Then, she combed her hair into a single plait that fell on one of the sides almost to her waist and went downstairs.
The room was as welcoming as the night before, and even more. Now that there was light in there she could really appreciate the place and the people having breakfast.
There sat Tom and a one of the men from the night before. He looked very much like a ranger to her, but anybody who spent the time enough on the roads could look like a ranger of sorts. At least, she had been mistaken for one several times.
She stopped by the counter and ordered a bit of breakfast being afraid of her purse's health. She was most surprised to see her big plate and to hear it had already been taken care of. She was starting to feel really suspicious about whoever might be paying for her stuff.
Feeling somewhat safer and after a night of good sleep and rest, she greeted them with confidence.

"Good day be to you gentlemen. Would it be all right if I joined you again? And maybe you could introduce me to your friend?"


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 1, 2011)

"...And a Good Morning to you, Nienor", Tom said with a big smile, when a newly arrived Nienor, asked if she could sit down at the table.
"...Of course you can...I'll get you a chair", Tom got up and fetched a chair from another table. "...Here you are, please sit down...", he said.
Tom looked grinning at the Ranger..."Hah, I beat you to it, didn't I?", he whispered to the Ranger, "...I can tell, by the way that you look at her.", he continued with a big smile.

"I hope you have slept well tonight, Nienor", Tom said.
"...and that you have time for the last half of our story...if we start shortly after breakfast, we should be reaching an end before midday and lunch-time...",
"...I just have to tend to my horse and mules, before we start.", he continued.

"Ohh...and about my friend there...well, I think it'll be best, if he introduced himself...I really don't know what I can say about him...we have just met.", Tom said
"To be honest...I'm quite curious, too...'cause I don't even know his name, myself", he said and laughed.

Tom removed his own plates, to make some space, on the table, for Nienors plate.
He got up and went to get a cup of tea...when he returned, he saw Nienor and the Ranger in conversation...so he just sat down in silence and listened...


----------



## Halasían (Feb 1, 2011)

_(OOC: My apologies… not used to activity here, and I was unable to get to writing yesterday.)_


Halasian nodded to Tom as he spoke…. He seemed to carry on some and Halasian just ate and listened until he was done. He then answered,

_”Pleased to make your acquaintance Peeping Tom.”_

Halasian took another drink of the hot tea, and after a sigh continued,

_”Yes, I tend to avoid the Shire even though the halflings were gracious enough to open their borders to men-folk. I do have to say that Largebarrel Brewing up on Long Cleeve makes some of the best ale, as they manage to brew and keg some proper 1420! Old Freddy Largebarrel likes to experiment as well, and I heard he came up with a hop-bomb like no other. I have yet to try it though.”_

Another sip of tea, and he turned and stood at the approach of the woman as she spoke to Tom. After an exchange of words, they both seemed curious about him, and they both turned toward him.

_”My pleasure to meet you as well Miss Nienor. I am Halasian of the House Sian. I am Captain of the Black Company, a Free Company of Arnor.”_

He bowed to Nienor & also to Tom,

_”I believe it would be our pleasure to have you join us for breakfast. It does seem Tom here is finished, and I am partially so. But still, please sit.”_

Halasian pulled a chair out for the lady to sit while Tom cleared a place for her. After Nienor was seated, he returned to his own chair. Tom left the table with his dishes, and for a bit there was no words while they both ate. Halasian then asked the lady,

_”Last night was a hard night of storm to be out on the road. If I may ask, and you care to share, where have you travelled from?”_

He finished the last of his food and sat back with his cup of tea in hand as Tom returned.


----------



## Nienor (Feb 3, 2011)

Nienor sat and started having breakfast. Halasían then asked her a question she had been struggling to answer for weeks. She took a sip of water to make some time while she pondered her words before answering.
"Well, sir, I cannot remember much. I just remember I left and since I know not of anywhere where I could go and ask for help or shelter, I must go on until I find such place"
She took another mouthful of breakfast, trying to remember how it had all started. All she could remember was sadness and emptyness. A desolated settlement near some mountains, and trees, lots of them. That must have been a forest, she thought. Nienor stared at nothing while she kept talking.
"I have walked alone too much time and my memories are blurry now. The only thing I know for sure there was nobody left, alive. None of my acquaintances: no relatives, no neighbours, nothing. So I just started walking"
Her eyes suddenly focused again and she even produced a sort of smile.
"So, yesterday, I was walking, as always, when I saw the lights of the inn and I thought I had had enough wind and rain for a while, and decided to come. I am sorry, my tale is not as thrilling as one might expect"
Nienor went back to her breakfast with a mixture of sadness for all the memories that had faded with the leagues, and relief that she couldn't remember them.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 3, 2011)

Tom heard the tale of Nienor...or what little there were to hear...but it was enough, he was now sure..."There has got to be a connection...If only Celeborn would talk about it...", Tom thought.
He suddenly broke the silence..."I've got to finish that story for you, Nienor...", he said.
"I don't know if it helps you anything, in understanding your past...but there's something odd going on here...and it puzzles me."

...He sat for a moment in his own thoughts, then took a deep breath...

"I'll have to tend to my four-legged friends in the stable...then we'll finish that story", Tom said.
He emptied his cup of tea, and raised from the chair..."It wont be long...just a few minuts...", he said, and quickly left the table.

Instead of heading for the stables, Tom walked over to a "little one", who stood by a pony.

"Dear Sir...I wondered, if you could pass a letter from me, to the nearest post-office...I know you litt....ehmm...you Hobbits have the greatest postal service available, and I do so want to try it out."

The Hobbit and Tom agreed about a price and Tom quickly scribbled a few words on a note, and gave it to the Hobbit, who rode away, as fast as the small ponys legs could move.

Tom then went for the stables and made sure, the horse and the mules were given, what they needed.

He went back to the table and his chair, along with a double-pint mug of the best beer available.
"Sorry about that...it took a bit longer than anticipated!", he said.
"...and I'm sorry about the beer too...I'm not normally drinking this early, but we have a long story to finish and I tend to get a dry throat, when I am talking.", he laughed.

"...and Halasian of the House Sian...You are most welcome to come along with Nienor, on my story journey...", Tom said. "...I do believe, it would be interesting to you too."

"First of all, I have to say, that this story...both you Nienor and the Ranger, is for your ears only...most for the sake of Nienor's safety, if I'm right about my suspicion...", he said, almost whispering.

"But more about that later...", he said,
"...first, get yourselves ready and comfortable...if you need anything, it's now to get it...I got mine!", he said and liftet the huge mug, "We'll start when your are good and ready..."

Tom sighed, got himself comfortably and awaited the go-along....


----------



## Halasían (Feb 3, 2011)

Listening to Nienor tell of her faded past and memories lost in the depths of time and the depths of the mind, Halasian was touched. He too had forgotten much, but in his case he hoped for and welcomed it as he forced the painful memories from his mind. No, they were still there, but he kept them locked in a barrow in the deepest part of his head.

_"That is sad m'lady that you remember not your family or your road. I too have had times of my past buried in obscurity. Yet one's tale is theirs to tell or not to tell, be it thrilling or no. I will say that it is our blessing, and that of this here inn to have you in our company. It is also likely your blessing to have found this place in the harsh weather of last night too."_

He lifted his tea cup to her then took a sip. Tom then said something about Celeborn, a connection, and something puzzling going on. His offer to finish his tale from the night before would be welcome, but he had to see if his stock was properly tended to and left.

_"An interesting character Tom. I would like to hear the rest of his tale."_

He sipped his tea and politely looked at the lines of her face and the way her hair fell. She caught him looking and appeared to become a bit uncomfortable.

_"My apologies m'lady for looking long at you, but a shadow in my mind whispered to me of someone I have met, at an inn far from here in years passed. For a moment you appeared similar which caused me to hold my gaze. But it quickly faded with conscious consideration and your turning your head. Again, my apologies."_

Halasian felt embarrassed, and wondered what the Lady Nienor thought of him and his unintended transgression....


Tom approached with a jug of beer. Damn early for beer Halasian thought...

_"Sorry about that...it took a bit longer than anticipated!"_

he said as he sat down apologising for the early brew. Halasian was happy to listen to Tom's tale. He would have anyway even if he left the table.

_"I will be happy to hear out your tale. But it was intended for the Lady Nienor, so I will leave it as her choice if she wishes my attendance to its telling."_

He bowed his head to the lady...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 4, 2011)

[OOC : It's very long, sorry... had to cut it into two..]

"If we are all well and set....I'll continue the story...", Tom said
"Now where were we?...Ohh yes...Gull was kicked out of the community without the Golden Ring, and Heva got pregnant despite she couldn't be...Yeah, I'll take it from there...", Tom said

"After beeing expelled, Gull stays in close proximety to the settlement, but is never notised...becomming more and more furious about 'his' missing Ring and more and more hatefull towards the humans in the settlement...well actually towards all living creatures."

"Time goes and Heva's pregnancy, does show more and more...and she is now calling the unborn 'her precious'."

"At the annually spring-feast party for the community, in the lack of a proper dress, she decided to wear the Golden Ring for the first time."
"Instantly, she knew that something was very wrong...finding herself in some sort of another reality...and quickly took off the Ring again. She didn't wear it, at that party, afterall."

"For a start, Heva kept her knowledge to her self while exploring this Ring...eventually, she did find out, that the wearer became invisible...and so did Lombo...when he one day, bumped into a wall that wasn't there...he never said anything to anybody either...well, he of course didn't know, what it was."

"But Heva, suddenly remembered...remembered the answer to the community Healer's question...something did happen, around the time of conceivement...she remembered, taking the Golden Ring away from Gull and hide it next to the bed..."
"'Could it be? Could that be the reason? The reason for my Precious?', she shought."

"Gull, on the other hand, did know what it was...and when he realized, that Heva had been wearing the Ring, and knew it's secret...he went 'berserk'...'No one...NO ONE, should know about my Ring...and survieve!', he cried out loud."

"He went on a rampage...and into a killing frenzy..."
"Day after day, night after night, the inhabitents were attacked by an unknown force."

"At first, it was livestock that were found dead...later whole barns and shacks were set ablaze, including whatever that was inside them....finally, the inhabitants themselves, were found dead, from time to time, or their houses were set on fire..."

"The few, that actually were lucky, to get a glimpse of the attacker, talked about a creature with wide opened eyes, glowing with madness...well, of course, those who were not struck by fear, could tell that the creature, was Gull."

"After months of terror, Tiret could no longer stay passive and watch his community getting smaller and smaller...more and more people left the settlement out of fear."

"Tiret, went to the Elves, on the other side of the River, to get help..."
"The Lórien-Elves promised to look out for this creature and catch it, if it wandered onto their side of the river, but they would not leave their forrest to hunt it down."

"One night, it happend..."
"Gull had been catching fish in the river, when he went up onto the 'wrong' river-bank...and the Elves did catch him, as the promised. But when they questioned him, he told them a bunch of lies about captivity, mistreatment...and that the humans had stolen his Ring..."
"Right after the last word...'Ring'...he could have bitten his own tongue off...No one, was supposed to know..."

"The Elves looked at this little creature...unknown to them...but it spoke the commen human language, sort of...it was very small, and it looked quite funny to them...and it did point out, that the humans were to blame for their own misery, themselves..."

"The Elves contacted Tiret with the news, and said, that they had released the creature as they saw no harm to it...whatever isue the humans had, they should deal with it themselves...the Elves would not intervene in human affairs, as long as it did not involve the Elves."

"That same night, Gull visited the settlement...unseen, he went inside Lombo and Heva's house...Lombo was attending a community-meeting, while Heva was home alone and not many days from giving birth..."

"Gull attacked Heva...more and more viciously, he deliberately pounded her stomach..."

"Heva screamed...and yelled for Lombo...and cried out for mercy...but nothing helped..."
"...but when she finally begged Gull, to spare her precious and herself...he stopped..."

"'Your precious....YOUR precious? What about my Ring...my Precious?', he cried out."

"Then he finally said, with an ice-kold voice...'Your precious...for my precious!'"
"'Give me my Ring...my precious...and I may spare the life of your precious...maybe...'"

"Heva could do nothing but accept, but when she went to get the ring, she got an idea...Instead of giving Gull the ring, she put in on her finger...and disappeared..."

"But Gull had understood, what was happening, and at the same moment, he already had a fist comming towards Heva, and knocked her out."

"Heva fell, invisible, onto the floor, and while Gull desperately tried to find the finger with the ring, Lombo walked in..."

"Quick as lightning, Gull attacked Lombo..."
"Not knowing what hit him, Lombo didn't had a chance...Gull killed him as quick and coldly, as he did the others...."

"When Gull went back to find the ring, he saw Heva lying on the floor...and no ring on her finger...No matter where he looked, he did not find it..."

"Outraged and in despair, Gull got an idea...If he burned the lot, right down to the ground, his Precious would be easy to find...shining Gold within gray ash..."

"...and that's what he did...starting one fire after another...soon, the whole settlement were ablaze...there were just too few hands for too many burning houses...the settlers could only stand and watch as their community burned down..."

Tom took a big gulge of the beer and continued....


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 4, 2011)

[OOC : Continued from last post...]

"...but Tiret noticed that Lombo and Heva, were not to be seen among the rest of the settlers...he went to their house and saw it almost burned down to the ground...he could not see Lombo anywhere, but found a severely burned Heva, below what used to be a bed....barely alive...and dragged her out of the fire."

"The community-healer had lost all of her supplies, and could not do anything to help Heva...Tiret then, quickly made a simple sledge...put Heva gently, on top of it...and started dragging her towards the Elves...hoping for their help, despite their saying about intervening with human affairs..."

"...But the Elves, with their long eyesight, had seen, what had happend...and felt guilty about freeing Gull...and some of them, were already on their way to the settlement."
"...But before they could meet, Gull attacked Tiret...throwing a stone at his head, Tiret didn't notice it, before it were too late...but he were already laying down with two hands around his neck...squeezing hard..."

"Gull thought he had killed Tiret, and startet searching for the Golden Ring on Heva's badly burned body....he no longer did care about life or death anymore...the only thing on his mind was his shiny Golden Ring...his Precious..."

"The Elves arrived, at the same moment Gull gave a triumphing yell...and disappeared right in front of them...they never saw or heard of him again for hundreds of years..."

"They carried Tiret and Heva back to Lothlórien....and did their best to heal them..."
"...with Tiret they succeeded...but Heva had been too severely damaged...and she died after a few days, without ever regaining consciousness..."

"...But the magic of the Elves, managed to make Heva deliver her child, before she died...a beautiful and perfect human girl..."

"When Tiret finally went out of bed, he was presented for the baby-girl...the Elves expected him to take her with him back to the settlement..."

"'But there's no settlement anymore...', Tiret said",
"'It's all burned down...the people have fled...I guess the rest of os, will go back to Esgaroth, where we originally came from...and we can't have a new-born with us, without its mother, even You Elves can see that, can't you?...Who shall feed the baby? And with what?'"

"The Elves agreed...and while they discussed, internally among themselves, what should be done to the human baby-girl...Tiret left Lothlórien, to join, what was left of his community."

"The Elves were split...what to do with a human baby...Some wanted to raise it, as a Elf...afterall the first 16 years or so, of life, are the same for both Elf and Human...But some wanted nothing to do with a 'Second-born baby'...'They can not be teached...', as they said."

"Well...they decided for the first option...to raise her as an Elf",
"...they selected a proper name for her...Nienor...meaning Mourning...for the loss of her parents and the destroyed home town..."

"...they did everything they could think of, to make her as content as possible...they even painted a portraite of her mother, for her to look at, and to remember her ancestry..."

"But as the years go by, and children grow up...humans and Elves do differ...",

"Nienor had all her life, believed she were an Lórien-Elf...without the pointing ears though....But at her late teens, she became different...she matured...and the Elves at her age didn't....and the some of the Elves mocked her about it...that she would not get an Elven-Husbond in her lifetime...they normally don't enter marriage before their 100'th birthday."

"But one Elf...his name is still kept a secret by the Elves...fell in love with Nienor, before his comming of age...such things were highly forbidden...and one day they had disappeared...",

"Some says, that they went back to, where the old settlement had been, and started a new branch of half-elven...but nobody knows...they were never found or seen again..."

"Oh my....have we really reached the end of the story?", Tom asked teasingly.

"...That portraite that so much looks like you, Nienor, is the very same the Elves painted 
of Heva...you can tell, because the colors are as bright and fresh as a newly painted 
one...and this one is at least 1500 years old...I call it Elven-magic.", he said

"Well...it's a fact that, the portraite of Heva was made by the Elves of Lothlórien...when they left their forrest, they donated everything to Rivendell, they couldn't bring along with them. And all, what couldn't relate to Elven history, Rivendell donated to whomever would have it. And I know that the Little Ones always are first in line at donations...", he said and laughed.

"Well, there you go....thats the story of the portraite", he said,

"But the last part of the story are mostly guesswork...It has never really been confirmed.", Tom sighed.
"Probably, the only remaining soul to confirm the story, lives in Rivendell...but Celeborn is just too stubborn..."

Tom liftet his mug..."Oh, dear...have I been talking that much?...It's already empty!", he said, and then continued...

"Actually there were two stories in the one....there were also the start of the story, about how the River-Hobbit, Smeagol, got his other name, Gollum....but thats another long story ...we won't take that now."

"...Hmm, Is it midday already? ...I wonder what's in the pots today...", Tom said.


----------



## Nienor (Feb 6, 2011)

(OOC: I am sorry for not answering before. I had a friend visiting this weekend and it turned out I was busier than I expected. Here goes my message)

Nienor finished her breakfast, eager to stop the noise coming from her stomach. 

"Never mind that, sir. Yesterday I was too wary to notice anything besides the cosiness of this place. And, anyway, I am a stranger in this area so it should be only natural to awake the curiosity of the locals"

After that, Peeping Tom came back with a beer. Nienor smiled when that brought to the surface of her mind blurred memories of someone who used to do the same thing.
But she was prevented from remembering much more by Halasían who spoke at that moment.

"I will be happy to hear out your tale. But it was intended for the Lady Nienor, so I will leave it as her choice if she wishes my attendance to its telling."

Nienor blushed a little bit. She was not used to such attentions, since the only company she had kept for some time was birds and other animals who lived in the wild.

"Please, Halasían, do stay if that is your wish. It is a story of old, so I don't see the reason why anybody shouldn't listen to it. Even if there was someone called the same I am, that doesn't make that story exclusive for my ears."

Nienor blushed even more. She had greatly failed at trying to convey her thoughts and the last words barely made it aloud as a rushed mess of sounds.

Then came the tale, and to its very sad end, as Peeping Tom had said. 

"It is sad, as you said. And listening to you, I think I just remembered something about me. I feel the certainty that I have never been among elves" She then continued, as if talking to herself "Maybe I will regain the memories about my past if I remain here for a while... Maybe my forgetfulness was pushing me, making me go away from danger, making me walk to a safe place like this..."


----------



## Halasían (Feb 7, 2011)

_”Thank you lady Nienor. I just wished not to impose on your company with Mr Tom. It is a pleasure to be in the company of one so fair and listen to a tale well told.”_

Tom went to telling the tale, and an interesting one it was! 

_”A fine tale it is Tom! May it be that they have gone off together in happiness. Now, as it’s mid-day I think I will have a pot of ale. I’ll buy a round of whatever it is you wish to have.”_

The serving girl was coming by and took orders from Ton, Nienor, and himself. He then said, 

_”It is ironic that you m’lady are trying to remember your past while I wish to forget mine… parts anyway. I don’t know how I could be much of assistance in helping you remember anything, other than tell you of the time I thought I saw one of your likeness.”_

Halasian looked into his tea cup and gave the last bit a swirl to watch the bits of leaf spin as a shadow came across his face. The 4th age has been a time of peace and prosperity to the men of the west, but its continuance comes with a price, and tales could be told of deeds done in the name of the King far into the east and south. It could have been a moment, or many moments, but Halasian again became aware of his presence in fine company at the Gray Hill Inn. He had fought and won this battle of memories. The drinks were brought to the table…


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 8, 2011)

Tom listened, while Nienor and Halasían exchanged thoughts about remembering their past...

Halasían then paid the 'tellers fee'; Drinks around the table.

"Well, this Teller thanks for the tribute, Master Halasían.", Tom said, and liftet his mug of ale,
"I hope you will alow me to even the tribute, later this evening. It seems to me that you have something on your mind...Pardon me for beeing do direct, Halasían, but sometimes it better to share than to keep."

Tom then turned to Nienor...

"And you my child...I don't know what you are running from, but be sure...You are in the most secure place, you could ever be.", he said,
"Green Hill Country, in the southern part of the Shire, in the western part of Middle-Earth...is the most cosy and safe place on Arda. As far as I know, all the dark troubles are located, far away, in the South-East.", Tom said and hoped for himself that he was right.

He went silence for couple of minuts, thinking...

"My mules for self protection,... 5 green-ones for securing the road... and maybe a Ranger for guiding,... ohh, It's going to be costly...", Tom thought for himself.

He then spoke again...

"I hope you don't mind me for asking...but I am on my way eastward, bound for Rivendell, through Bree...I don't know wich way, you two are heading...but if by chance, we are heading in the same direction...I'll be hounered, by your company on the road...both of you!"
"If the gods will...I'll be leaving in a couple of days...", he said.

He liftet his mug, "Well, lets now enjoy this fine day...to your health!", and took a big gulb of ale.

Tom then thought for himself, "...maybe I should send a mule to Bree, in advance, for scouting..."


----------



## Nienor (Feb 11, 2011)

Halasian ordered for a round of drinks, which Nienor gladly took as the prefect excuse to remain silent-drinking- when she wasn't sure what to say. As if to urge her to start drinking, Halasían spoke to her:

"It is ironic that you m’lady are trying to remember your past while I wish to forget mine… parts anyway. I don’t know how I could be much of assistance in helping you remember anything, other than tell you of the time I thought I saw one of your likeness.”

So Nienor took a long sip while she chose her words. Halasían spoke o fwanting to forget. She wasn't even sure about that. Nienor felt alone and quite lost, because she had been walking for weeks without a map or indications. But she wasn't feeling disorientated.

"Well, Halasían, sir. I don't feel so eager to recall whatever I left behind. Two things I feel clear about that: there was no one left, and nothing was left there for me. I am still me, I know my name. Maybe this emptiness I feel, is real because as I feel, there is nothing from my past left." Nienor drank again, whenever she tried to speak about her feelings and soemtimes confused thoughts, she got pretty confused herself and wasn't able to convey her ideas properly. "I would rather say I found what I was looking for. I quiet place where I don't feel any danger, a sense of protection and people kind enough to speak to me. A feeling of being home, if you understand me".

However, no sooner had she that, than Peeping Tom annouced he was leaving in a very short time. Nienor felt rather dismayed and sad all of a sudden, but leaving or not was Tom's business and there was nothing she could do about it.

"Then, Tom, if you must leave I will bid you a safe journey and thank you for your tale and company. So I can only agree with you that we should enjoy the time you will remain here"

Ater that she debated whether she sould intentionally go away for some minutes, since they seemed to be discussing a somewhat private matter and Nienor thought she might be in the way. She took her plates and mugs and stood up for a little stroll to the counter.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 13, 2011)

_"Ah, m'lady. It is like a fresh page for your tale to be written. It is a good way of looking at it/"_

Halasian sipped down his ale, and watched as Nienor took the plates away. He pondered her words, and smiled. Yes, a blessing of sorts.. He should likewise consider things that way.

Tom talked about going east, and it was where Halasian was indent=ding to go when the weather turned poor and he took refuge in this fine inn. He said to him,

_"Well I was intending to head east to a place that once was a point of gathering for the Dunedain. It was east of Bree a bit." I may travel on, but I may stay another day here before I go."_

He was smiling and pondering his thoughts for a moment. Bree is a nice place, but he would have to get east of there to the old inn.. the Forsaken... soon. He had business there, and knew that the new men he had recruited from the lands of Rohan and Dunland would be there. Yes, there was time.

_"Tell me Tom, when do you propose to leave east?"_

He drained his tankard when two men, somewhat rough on the edges, came in the door. They looked around and saw Halasian and approached. Ha;asian waved them off with a quick movement of his fingers. One nodded slightly and turned with the other man toward the bar to order drinks.

Halasian then stood and nodded to the Lady Nienor as she returned. Both she and Tom had noted the two men, and noted also that Halasian had communicated with them. Halasian said,

_"Well... it seems some of my comrades in arms have found me. I would ask them to join us, but they are a bit rough. Polite, but rough. When youare a soldier in the field as long as they, and I have been, it somettimes becomes hard to remember the finer points of courtesy..."_


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 14, 2011)

Tom followed nienor, with his eyes, as she left the table. There were something strange about this lady...something he for sure, would like to investigate further. He got that feeling...like a warning bell, inside...when things doesn't add up.

"Too bad, she's not heading east...would have loved to try to help her remember.", he thought.

Halasían, though, did intent to go east. That was comforting news for Tom, he for sure did like someone to talk to, on those long journeys. His mules were mostly silent or only spoke to eachother...they "_were there to serve and protect him, not to make conversations"_...as they used to say.

Tom noticed some eagle cries from outside..."Hmm...two more visitors...Unknown status...Armed...Maybe danger...", he thought for himself. He took his pipe out of his pocket, and just sat with it, in his hand, not using it. Pointing the tip of it towards him self." Immediately, a hooded figure got up, from the cosy chair by the fireplace and walked silently, almost unnoticed, to a table between the entrance door and Tom's table, and sat down again.

The door opened, and two rough looking men walked in, rapidly moving towards Tom.
"hmm, could be anything...better be careful.", Tom thought and moved his hand, with the pipe, away from the table, ready to drop the pipe on the floor, if it should be necessary.

Halasían had asked about Tom's departure plans, when the two men walked in, and he quickly went quiet.

In the same second, Tom had desided to drop the pipe, Halasían made some discrete gestures, and the newly ariven changed direction, and went for the counter.

Halasían told that they were with him and that they were soldiers.

"Pheew...", Tom said,
"Don't wait until so late, my friend...It could, unforgivenly, have cost a life or two.", He said to Halasían.
"And doesn't soldiers normally wear some form of identification marks? I can't tell whether they are comming to help me or hurt me. I do have enemies, you know.",
"My mules are close and ready...even here in the cosy and friendly Shire.", Tom whispered to Halasían.

Tom put his pipe back into his pocket, and nodded towards the hooded figure, who got up and went back to the cosy chair he came from.

"You got your soldiers...I got mine.", Tom said with a smile,
"...and I must say, that mine looks more civilized...", he laughed.

The hooded man, nodded towards Halasían on his way back to the fireplace. Underneath his cloak, one could just see, for the trained eye, the outlines of a cross-bow.

"As for the time of departure, I would say the day after tomorrow. I have sent for some supplies, and it is not expected before tomorrow evening. It does take some time for transports from the stores in Tuckborough to reach the Inn. And I just sent for it, this morning.", Tom said.

"But if there's a chance to accompany your host, it would be most appreciated.", he said.

"Well, Nienor...", He said and turned towards Nienor, who had returned again,
"I still hope, that you would join in, on my journey eastward, but I won't pressure you.",
"It is a nice place to stay, this Inn...and if I hadn't have to leave, I could have stayed here the rest of my life.", he said."

"And if you choose to keep wandering around...then try and wander north. Just before you hit the Evendim lake and the Royal city there are some hills. In those hills is a farm... you may have to search for it, 'cause it's hidden... where you will always be most wellcome for visit and stay.", he continued.

"Well, my belly is starting talking to me...bette take a look of what's served today.."

Tom stood up, walked to the fireplace, where he whispered something to the hooded man, and then went for the counter.

The man walker to the door and went outside...a minut later he went back, apparently now with a long bow instead of the cross bow...and sat down in the same chair.

You could hear some of the locals whisper...
"It's an outrage...in the old days, visitors never wore arms inside a Inn...an Inn is for fun, not for fight...Today apparently everybody carries weapons inside...Where is the Master...where is the thain...they would tell 'em..."

"Uhh, Stewed Rabbit it is today....let me have a large bowl then, please" Tom spoke,
"No no no...just water for this one...I've got too much of the other too soon...just water, please"

Tom then went back to the table with his stew and water....

"Most definitely a lot better than the stew the mules make", He said and started eating.


----------



## Nienor (Feb 18, 2011)

Apparently, in the few moments it took her to reach the counter, two armed men entered. Nienor just saw them when she turned around. Armed men made her nervous since she couldn't recall excatly why she had left her original village. She always thought that maybe they were in fact looking for her to take her away to some prison or to be judged by someone she wouldn't remember. However, these seemed to know Halasían so that made her relax a little. She then, went back to the table.

"Well Tom, if you all will leave, I will feel really lonely since you are the only people I know. I might end up going with you...Maybe this night the stars will show me my way, or rather my pillow will advise me what path to take."

She had eaten plenty of food for her breakfast, so Nienor wasn't really hungry.

"My lords, I think I will go outside and take a little walk, for the sake of it. That must feel quite strange, for I have been walking always forward for a very long time, and always with the definite purpose of covering as many miles as I could"

She stood up and went outside, to feel the simple pleasure of walking and having a place to come back to. Also, it was really crowded inside with all the men eating. She was getting used again to people, but Nienor preferred to do things one step at a time.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 22, 2011)

Tom emptied his bowl...

Nienor went outside and Halasían sat silent in his chair.

Tom looked around... It was a quiet period at the Inn... Most guests were eating and some just talked silently at the counter or in the corners.

He got his pipe going.... and his thoughts started drifting away...

_________________________________________________________________
Dear Torchen.

My dearest friend, it is with a bleeding heart and sore mind
that I write to you. My dear beloved father has past away, and
I stand to recieve the Crown by next january, after the 3 months
mourning period.
But, I am afraid, that the Royal House of Dale, have been
infiltrated by someone, not loyal to the Country of Dale. I
suspect, avenging Easterlings but have no proof. I need your
skills, my painful friend, before I have to initiate a new
parliament. I need you here, before the end of winter.

Imladris and the Kings Halls in the Great Greenwood have
been notised and have granted access for you and even for
your mules. I have not been able to communicate with those
in between, so there you are on your own.

My friend, please come quick...

Yours sincerely Bain, Prince of Dale.
( soon to be King Bain II )
__________________________________________________________________

He remembered the letter, word for word....

"There's more to it, than just a spy or mole within the royal house...", he thought,
"Why would Easterlings suddenly have any interrests in Dale? They have always gone for Esgaroth, and their trades.",

"Better be quick, on my way..."

"Too bad about the old King... I liked King Brand II... He always gave shelter and help when needed... I hope his son is likewise."

"Hmm, I don't know who is, 'in between', these days... It can't be those bear-people, you hear about in stories? They are no more, are they?"

A noise outside, got Tom's attention...

The door opened and a shadow, of a hooded figure, became visible...

"Daedirith... Supply-wagon... approaching...", the "hood-shadow" yelled quite eagerly,
"Aeh... Torchen... you too...", it continued, more quietly and quickly left again.

The hodded and cloaked man from the fireplace, got op and quickly went for the door.

"ahh, great... My supplies has already arrived.", Tom said and got on his feet,
"...please excuse me Halasían, I've better have a look outside, before my mules tear it all apart."

Tom opened the door, just in time to see too large, hodded and cloaked, elves with weapon in hands and a very scared, pale-faced, Hobbit running away from the Inn.

"Why can't you to behave like normal elves? There are hardly any stores left, in all of the Shire, who will trade with me, because of you two!", he shouted.

"I hope Mandos will never set you two free again, when you die...", he continued.

Another noise cought Tom's attention. Someone laughing nearby...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 1, 2011)

Tom, standing in the courtyard of the Inn, looked around... but could not see anybody else, than his mules.

"Hmm, I wonder who laughed", he thought.

He helped the mules, unloading the wagon and carrying the goods inside the stable.

"Daedirith, you better run ahead. One never know, what lurks around on the roads.", he said to one of the mules.

"...and remember to place my mark where ever you find a Rangers mark. We don't want any mistakes. There might be more, so called, soldiers out there. Let them know that we are friendly."

Tom wrote a couple of lines on a piece of paper.

"...and give this to Barley, at the Prancing Pony in Bree."

The Elf took the note, packed his traveling-bag with some of the fresh supplies, spoke a few words with his brother and then left the courtyard on foot.

"Daevaethor, your better stay in the stable to keep an eye on our supplies.", Tom said to the other Elf.

"...and keep another eye on, what's going on outside as well. I'll be sitting under that oak-tree, enjoying this wonderful weather."

The Elf went inside the stable, sat down on a stool just inside the doorway, silently and ever alert.

Tom took a stroll to a huge and old oak-tree, placed himself comfortly in its shade... and quickly fell asleep.


----------



## Nienor (Mar 14, 2011)

OCC: Hello again, and sorry for the long absence. I was visiting my family back in Spain and stayed for a month or so and my laptop was broken... so no way of posting or reading whatsoever.

"Nienor had been walking around the inn for a while. It was a nice day as to compensate for the terrible night before and she was enjoying the sun and the breeze. She took a little stroll until the noises of the inn were dimmed by the distance. All she could here now was the buzzing of the insects around the plants, and the wind on the grass and the leaves of the trees. 

" 'So.' Nienor thought, 'Here I am. In this lovely place as if there wasn't a care in the World. Not knowing for sure which is my way: North, South, East or West. Not knowing if I want to know...'

Toms story had made a deep impression on her. It was such a sad story... But somewhere deep shel felt that had nothing to do with her. She could dearly remember and understand the concept of family and good friends. So how could she be the Nienor in the story. In addition that was supposed to have happened a long time before. Nienor shook her head as if to try to get rid of that nagging feeling.

Every time she thought about the whole issue she felt the urge to try and remember. And then, her innerself, talking with common sense said that she was better off not remembering. If she had walked that far and nobody had come chasing after her, ther must be a good reason.

Nienor had returned to the inn's fields. She could clearly hear the voices of the people going about their business. She chose a tree with a big shadow underneath and sat there. She started playing with grass and the plants around. Absorted as she was in that, while reflecting on what should she do, she didn't notice that Tom was there also."


----------



## Elora (Jul 7, 2011)

There was, simply put, no other way to describe it. Elora legged it at full speed and ran headlong from stables to the inn. In her wake was an uproar and in her right hand she clutched the reason for it. She gained the inn nearly a full twenty paces ahead of her closest pursuer. A smile of pure triumphant delight lighted her features and she all but danced further into the inn. All she needed to do now was hide the object and then defend it by whatever art she had and was permissible in these parts. It was always hard to know the latter, she lamented to herself, as she tucked the object safely under the belt at her hips. With a nod, she swung about to face the still open door.

_"Hie! That's cheating!"_ The soldier stood on the threshold and glowered at her. Elora cocked one brow and lifted her chin. _"A cheat, eh? That's what I am? Who, pray, set the rules of the wager?"_

The soldier was joined by three companions who crowded at his back._"You can't just run and hide where we aren't to go!"_ Elora's smile got all the wider and she rocked from her heels to her toes. _"Ah, now it's clear. You thought to make a little wager and if you lost, you'd still come out winning there in the stables. I don't recall agreeing to be robbed blind. Where's your commanding officer?"_ Her question earned ominous rumbling that marked defeat, for now. The soldier glared at her hard, spat to one side turned and retreated back to the stables to await his next mark. His companions reluctantly followed suit, twisting back to stare hard at Elora. Elora patted her belt absently, flicked a long thick braid of copper hair over her should, turned and realized that the manner of her arrival had not gone unnoticed.

The inn was quiet, but not abandoned. Those present either stared openly, frowning or faintly smiling, or tried very hard not to stare. Elora, then at least, had the grace to blush. She shrugged, opening her mouth and then closing it again with a shake of her head. _"Sorry,"_ she offered without further dissembling. It had been, she ruefully observed, too long since she had kept polite company.

Really, her fondness for wagers was going to land her in hot water one of these days. Not that those soldiers out there amounted to anything of the sort, for now. The two men and woman made no reply, which was entirely reasonable all things considered. Elora did not cut a usual figure at the best of times. With an almost recalcitrant sigh, she headed to the bar and ordered a drink. All that excitement had not only passed some time. It had also worked up a thirst.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 16, 2013)

The Ranger had noticed the moment of intensity, and thought he would question the lass. He tossed a coin on the bar next to her and said to the barkeep.

_"Give her the good ale, not that grimey brown sluice you pass on to the transients."_

With a nod he tapped a golden ale, and set the flagon before the lass. She wasn't sure if she should accept such courtesy, but she was thirsty. She took a giant sluf from the cup as he said,

_"Having some troubles I see."_


----------



## Elora (Feb 17, 2013)

_"Will take more than this to loosen my tongue, stranger,"_ Elora replied with a wink that was utterly inappropriate and a second quaff. The ale was not passing bad. But, then, she had not come here for the ale.

_"In any case, that lot don't hardly qualify as much - especially not trouble,"_ she added, lest this stranger think her the sort of foolish woman to pick fights bigger than she can handle. If word of that sort got around, her reputation would be tatters.

It occurred to Elora that strange men do not buy unknown women drinks for no reason. Especially not herself. The stranger wasn't leaning overly close, or staring at anything he had no business staring at. Still, to be safe, she surreptitiously glanced down at her belt. Pouch was there still. Excellent! She took another long draft of the not too bad free ale. Then she set the tankard down, tucked away any stray hairs and then abandoned her attempt to not look like she'd been pulled through a hedge backwards. The simile made her grin. What did that look like anyway? And, more to the point, who could manage to pull her through a hedge backwards or frontwards nowadays? And, which was backwards through aforementioned shrubbery? These mortal sayings were endlessly entertaining. Unimpressed, her eternally sober and sombre inner voice suggested that another long pull on the tankard was probably an even worse idea than her earlier mentioned wager. She needed to get back to business.

First thing first. Somewhere to stash the item in her pouch. The common room was, to say the least, spartan. Fewer hiding places than patrons and that was saying lot for the place looked positively ghostly. Her thoughts raced and, for a moment, she wished that one of the most annoying of her former travelling companions was near abouts now. The irony of that was not lost on Elora. She had spent months, no years, wishing that fool Elf was anywhere else BUT in her immediate vicinity. But, to be honest, when it came to tight spots he was usually the one with the craziest ideas. So mad, they worked. Mostly. Except for that time when....her inner voice meaningfully cleared its throat and nudged her thoughts to the man who had supplied the ale. No doubt he had said something that, as per usual, she entirely missed.

Elora glanced at him. Sure enough, he was looking at her expectantly. In her experience, with mortals and Elves and Dwarves and even Orcs and Goblins alike, that sort of look meant that they were waiting on an answer to a question. Though, to be fair, also in her experience Orcs and Goblins rarely wasted time waiting for her to answer their questions. Balrogs were worse. Dragons, however, loved questions. On and on and on they would blather. If she let them. Despairing, her inner voice threw her hands up and stalked away. Elora was now wholly on her own. Or was she?

_"Say,"_ she said, leaning nearer to the beer providing stranger and placing her most winsome smile on her face, _"You wouldn't happen to know where a lady might....hide something...could, ah, make it worth your while?"_


----------



## Halasían (Feb 17, 2013)

_"This place is chock full of hiding places. The suitability of any one of them would depend on how long you wish it to be hidden."_

Halasian said, reading from her little more than her reading him. He had seen many a women in these parts, and this one was unique looking. He was still convinced she was trouble. He then said as she contemplated his answer.

_"But of course, you asked me where to hide something, and I know places, but if you used any of them, it wouldn't be hidden from me now will it."_

He drained his tankard and set it on the bar wondering if he should have another.


----------



## Elora (Feb 17, 2013)

_"Barkeep, another!"_ Elora said, spotting her opportunity.

The summoned man peered skeptically at Elora's tankard, tipping it his way. Ale sloshed at the bottom. Not a alot, but enough to make him scowl.

_"Finish what you got already, 'afore you go wasting more. Don't appreciate it, plenty 'o others I could sell it to!"

"That so?"_ Elora replied, collecting the tankard and throwing the rest down in an unseemly but effective hurry. She glanced meaningfully over both shoulders, _"They must have gone for a brief walk, then. Now, another...for this....gentleman here and myself. On the double now!"_

The barkeep collected the tankards, swiped at the oak bar, and set to pulling another two. Same tankards of course. Elora sighed at that. Really, standards had slumped of late. Happened every century or so, best she could tell. She'd stopping keeping count. Elora looked at her companion. Interesting man, she concluded, satisfied he was a mortal man. And male. She'd gotten much better at telling the difference. Nothing like embarrassment for a swift lesson. Her cheeks flushed faintly as she recalled the last moment of confusion. Which king had that been? Fingolfin. Fine Elf, even if his court was a bit of a dour place. War, war, war.

Interesting mortal man, her not entirely inner voice pointedly reminded her. Oh yes....now, Elves were reasonably comfortable with her, when she didn't confuse their genders. Mortals, on the other hand, usually found her - off putting. In fact, come to think of it, the last mortals she had encountered had run from her. Oh, no, she from them. The three soldiers lurking in the stables to waylay unwary travellers. Details, details. The thing was, speaking of details, one had his face pressed against the glass of a window on the other side of the inn. Surrounded. Certainly, there were ways out. Always ways out. Some of them might do more damage than whoever was in charge now was prepared to turn a blind eye to. Some of them may be illegal. Some of them may simply be forbidden. Whereas others were only slightly foolish, and only then if she misjudged matters. Slightly foolish she could live with, as could most everyone else including those she answered to.

Two fresh tankards slapped down on the bar and, without glancing, two coins were produced from nowhere in particular and left to spin on the bar beside each.

_"Interesting,"_ her mortal companion noted, for the coins kept spinning. Elora frowned and at last they toppled over. The barkeep was staring at her funny now. Oh, of course, dancing money is strange enough for a queer look but her endlessly turning eyes of all the colours of creation? Oh no, he didn't notice them at all. Idiot. The barkeep warily swept the now inannimate coins into his hand. He bit them, peered at them, turned them over, rubbed at them.

_"Oh what? Wrong vintage I suppose,"_ Elora demanded, faintly irritated. She produced several other coins, varying sizes and weights, all gold, _"Which one is the king now? Him? Her?"

"Hers cain't be kings,"_ the barkeep pointed out confidently.

_"I'd like to see you tell Beruthiel that! What that woman could use cats for,"_ Elora muttered and next to appear was silver coins, _"Or is gold not used these days? Well?"_

A small fortune lay on the bar. The man behind it, though convinced it was some sort of fae trick, smoothly swept it off the surface.

_"No, nothing's wrong,"_ he lied to her face, and then scurried off.

Elora sighed and glanced at the window. No face pressed to it. The man at her side was next.

_"Too much?"_ she asked and he shrugged.

_"Happens far too often than I care for, but what is done is done. That's what mortals say, is it not?"

"Some do...some...mortals..."

"Men, I should say."

"As you wish."_

Elora studied the man intently, in many more ways than one. An interesting fellow, this one. Not entirely one side or the other, but honest about it, as much as any Child of Illuvator could manage. She cocked her head, eyes drifting to the window to spy now two faces pressed against the glass.

_"I don't so much care as whether you know where it might be as I do that lot of idiots does not. Besides,"_ Elora said with a mischevious grin that she made no attempt to conceal, _"I have ways and means of locating it should it go...missing from its hiding place. As for how long...well, long enough for me to find a way to get it out of here that doesn't require breaking too many laws, important ones at least...or their idiot necks."_

Still the man stood there, calmly drinking his ale. By now, he should have vanished like the barkeep. Or at least attempted to string her up as a witch. Instead, he watched her and enjoyed his ale. It had be such a long time since people had attempted to burn her for witch craft. Elora gave a nostalgic sigh and sampled her own tankard.

_"All told, a day I would guess, maybe two. No more than three. Yes, three days."_ Days...months...weeks...years...centuries....was she using the correct unit of time? The man nodded, weighing up her words.

_"Might be able to manage that...though there'll be a price."

"When is there not?"_ Elora replied dryly, when indeed is there not. It was all prices, checks and balances, the story of her life. The man grunted at that and considered her a long time, not the least bit perturbed. It was, she thought, singularly odd. Granted, she had made some effort to appear as 'normal' as she might manage but even she had limits. She could never conceal her eyes and that had led to all manner of amusing and at times irritating and rarely tragic events. Her fingers drummed a brief tattoo on the counter, far too fast for mortal fingers.

_"Look, before we proceed further, there is one thing I have to know,"_ she said and he set down his ale.

_"My name?"_

She waved that to one side. This man had many names. She knew most of them already, though his true name remained hidden from her as only proper. She knew he rarely used that name.

_"You'll tell me what you want me to call you when you're ready. No, what I want to know is why you aren't just a little concerned about me?"

"Not the first troublesome woman I met."

"I daresay not, but probably the only one who likes like this."_

He shrugged at that and considered her openly, his travelling over her until he lifted to her own strange one, _"True enough. Only adds to the price,"_ he replied, nonplussed.

_"And you're not the least bit curious about why I am here, what I am about or what's in this pouch?"_

The man collected his tankard again and took a drink, _"Nope. Reckon you'll tell me that when you're ready."_

A briefly amused smile lit his features as he used her own words.

Elora held out her hand ready to clasp forearms as they did here, last time she checked, some five hundred years ago. The man stared at, making no move to accept it.

_"You always seal a deal before you know the price?"_ he asked and Elora blinked at him.

_"Well...yes...of course. Should it be the other way around?"

"Usually, for most folks. Expect you're not most folks though, so we'll do things different."_

Elora dropped her arm, took a drink and pondered this new fact. She set her tankard down and considered the exact opposite advice she had received from that infernally infuriating Elf. How much had such misdirection cost her over the years? For a moment, Elora sincerely regretted her vows. Had she of known of that Elf, she'd not have been so willing to swear forbearance towards Illuvator's Children - First Born especially. But, as she considered it longer, had she known a great many things then that she did now, she might not have ever ventured into Arda. Done was done.

_"Let's do things...normally."

"Sure you can manage it?"

"I will certainly do my best!"

"Alright then,"_ the man replied, and while he tried to consider the price he also considered the way that, when genuinely pleased, the riot of colours in her eyes seemed to tumble all the faster and brighter.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 11, 2013)

Heinrich Weda tottered into the Grey Hill Inn and blinked his eyes. Nothing about the place looked like Magyr-and everything looked primitive. "Fireplace, rough floors, must be dreaming," he thought. "We Magyrs left that technology behind hundreds of thousands of years ago."He glanced around, and saw a man and a woman seated at a rough wooden table, talking earnestly together. The man was human, but the woman?"I've never seen one of her race," mused Heinrich. Then he stopped and stared, though he avoided any exterior sign of surprise."And those eyes.! Those eyes-they aren't normal."He toppled over, exhausted, startling the man and the woman with the dazzling eyes.


----------



## Elora (Jun 12, 2013)

_"That's odd,"_ Elora declared in mild surprise at the man sprawled untidily on the floor and when her companion said nothing she glanced at him and asked, _"Isn't it?"

"I suppose."

"You're rather taciturn. Has anyone told you that?"

"You're rather strange, but I suppose many have mentioned that."

"Well, yes...now that you come to it,"_ she replied, her smile growing, _"Nowadays, I rather prefer people saying it. So much easier than, say, demonstrating it."_

The man, at least she thought he was but one could never be too certain, on the floor groaned and Elora returned her attention to him.

_"We should do something,"_ she announced and her companion lifted a shoulder by way of reply.

_"If you feel you must."

"It would be normal to do something, wouldn't it?"

"Generally speaking, yes."

"Well then, my word is my bond and so I must do something."

"Pity."

"What? That I am being normal or doing something?"

"No, word your bond. Damned inconvenient, that."_

Elora was not sure quite what to reply to that and so stood to stride over the sprawled man. She flipped him over, not a difficult feat for someone with her natural abilities and studied him.

_"He's a man,"_ she determined.

_"I see you are very perceptive."_

Elora glanced up at Halasían and narrowed her eyes at him. It made not a lick of difference and so she resumed her inspection of the other man.

_"He does not seem injured, as best I can tell...perhaps merely sleepy? Men sleep, don't they?"

"So I have heard,"_ Halasían dryly replied.

_"Sleeping....he can't sleep here. Someone will trip over him."

"Are you calling me clumsy?"

"What?"

"Well I know he's there. Why would I trip over him? Or are you calling yourself clumsy?"

"Now you are being obtuse."

"Pleased you noticed. What are you doing?"

"Moving our sleepy man to somewhere more suited to sleeping."

"Ours? He's not mine."

"He's not mine either!"

"Then why is he over your shoulder?"_

Elora sighed and Halasían grinned behind his tankard as he lifted it to his lips. He watched her carry the hapless stranger off. He dangled over her shoulder and she moved with a liquid fluidity that showed no sign of trouble. She was not at all a normal woman. Or possibly even a woman, though closer inspection was required to confirm that. He heard furniture scraping towards the rear of the common room. A glance in her direction revealed she was fashioning the man a makeshift bed. She deposited him onto the assembly of chairs and tables, cocked her head to one side and then smoothed his hair back from his eyes. It was a remarkably gentle gesture that made no sense at all. In which case, made perfect sense for her, whoever she was. Whatever she was. What was in that pouch of hers?

_"Tuck him in? No lullaby?"_ Halasían inquired as she returned and Elora frowned down at him.

_"They still do that? Lullabies? Will Valarin suffice or must it one of the languages of mortal lands-"_

When she turned away, back towards the stranger, Halasían realised she was really going to sing a lullaby. He reached out and placed a hand on her forearm and her reaction was as swift as it was palpable. He felt her coil and knew, in that instant, that if she perceived him as a threat it would end poorly for him. He released her forearm and she eyed him warily, silent now. Those swirling colours were slightly hypnotic.

_"We have a deal to arrange,"_ he pointed out and, after a heart beat, her expression cleared and she nodded.

_"Of course,"_ Elora replied as she resumed her chair and collected up her ale. She frowned as she peered into the empty tankard, _"If it is all the same to you, I'd prefer to pay you in coin rather than beer."_

Halasían leaned back in his chair and crossed his hands behind his head to grin at her, _"Ale or coin, eh? Well if that's the way you insist."

"Is it normal?"

"There are other... arrangements... people can arrive at."

"Really? Such as?"_

Halasían's grin spread but before he could sieze his opportunity, Sleeping Beauty interrupted.

_"Where am I?"_ the man demanded.

_"Excellent question. Where are we?"_ Elora chimed in, delighted.

_"Who are you?"_ the man demanded of her and Elora stood and bowed gracefully.

She strode towards the man, arm extended in front of her, _"I am Elora-"

"No! Stay back! Stay away!"_

Halasían watched Elora's spine straighten and she actually clapped her hands, _"What? Is the eyes? Are you going to try to burn me for witchcraft? It has been so long since someone tried that! I miss it. I'm starting to think no one cares any more. Are you?"

"Welcome to the Gray Hill Inn, lad. Strangest place in these here lands,"_ Halasían drawled.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 12, 2013)

To his surprise, Heinrich could understand every word that he heard. But he did not reply to the man's greeting, keeping his eyes fixed upon the strange woman instead as he reached for his gun.
He drew it and aimed, but it did not fire. Only a dull, clicking sound was heard.
"Must be something gone wrong with the mechanism," he thought. "Of all the mishaps that had to happen to me lately, this is the worst! Now I'm weaponless!"
Then he remembered his sword.
He groped around his waist, still keeping an eye on the woman, until he felt his scabbard and drew out his sword.
"It's a good thing my father insisted that I take sword-fighting lessons," Heinrich thought. "Now I've got to get out of this primative place."
He slowly slid off of the furnature, making sure to face the woman as he did so. Once he landed on his feet, he still felt wobbly from exhaustion, but he ignored it. Then he took a step towards the door, when he noticed the woman's pouch.
"I wonder what a woman like her would keep in that pouch-if she is a woman. She's no human, that's for sure, nor an Akkadian."
Heinrich scrutinized the woman again, scanning his memory for descriptions of various races. She couldn't be Gederian, a Javalakhim, an Eckonian, a Mahir, or-wait.
Suddenly in his mind there flashed traditional descriptions of elves and fairies. She wasn't one of those, Heinrich thought, but he felt, somehow, that there was something about the woman akin to fairies and elves. Not.
that he believed in such beings, but that was as close as he could conjecture.
"If that's the case, she's probable a sorceress," he thought as he made a sudden movement towards the woman, thrusting his sword straight before him.
"Tell me what you are now, or I, in the name of all my forebearers that lie in the tombs of Segor, shall kill you, scorceress in men's clothes!" He shouted.


----------



## Elora (Jun 12, 2013)

Elora was reasonably sure that the newly woken man was trying to be serious. She was also almost certain he was being seriously rude. But she just couldn't help herself. It was just too funny. She lifted a hand to her mouth but her laughter escaped anyway. It did little to improve the man's demeanour...or posture for that matter. Where had he learnt to fight? His stance was all rigid and stiff. A quick blow would shatter that elbow and render him somewhat distracted by the pain. Plus, she could not see how waving a sword would start a fire which was rather disappointing. Still, he was insistent, even if he looked like he was straining to give her his sword.

Still chortling, Elora reached back for her hair and began to braid. She did not braid it all the way, for that would take too long. Just enough to ensure her copper curls would not get in her way. In doing so, the hilt of the two swords she wore at her back became abundantly apparent. Behind her, the chair under Halasían creaked as the man leaned forward. It was the first time he had shown overt curiosity in anything. She glanced at him as she drew her sword in a fluid arc of silver light and he lifted one brow, excited and expectant.

_"I wouldn't get too excited,"_ she told Halasían, _"I'm not allowed to hurt them over much."

"Really? How's that work?"

"It's difficult, I admit, and occassionally tiresome....but, that was the arrangement and my-"

"Word is your bond. Yes...inconvenient isn't it?"

"Yes"_

A flick of her wrist sent the one blade she had freed spinning in an arc and she returned her attention to the stroppy lad with a sword pointed in her direction. Elora cocked a brow at him. He looked deadly serious.

_"Do you routinely behave in this manner, or is this just special, for our benefit?"_ she inquired mildly, _"I am certainly not a sorceress, which you would know if you understood what a sorceress was. You're in no position to critique my wardrobe. Who sent you? Thranduril? He back on that Sumptuary Law bandwagon again? If he is, he'd be well served by properly cladding his enforcers of said stupid, stupid laws. A proper uniform in the Sylvan style would not be out of the question.

"Just to be clear, Shouting Stranger, I don't loathe the Elf. But I find him ever so.."

"Tiresome?"_ Halasían suggested and Elora nodded.

_"STOP! I SAID-"_ the man shouted, increasingly irate.

_"Yes, I heard what you said the first time. I fancy most creatures in a one mile radius did, given you were shouting. You want to know what I am and I'm in a playful mood, so I shall indulge you. I am singularly unimpressed with your manners. 

"If you're going to challenge someone, at least have the decency to know how to use the weapon you're challenging them with. Your feet are too close together, your legs and arms are as stiff as boards. You're tired and so will be slow to act and react. Secondly, you don't just charge in and start shouting at people and waving weapons about and threatening people unless you're some kind of orc. You are not an orc, and you would be better served behaving like the sort of creature you are.

"Lastly, there is something blindingly obvious that you've clearly failed the grasp. If I am a sorceress, I am not but let's say that I am, what use will that sword you don't know how to use properly be? Hmmm?"_

(OOC: Just to be clear Maiden, I responded totally in character and have no axe to grind or grudge with you as an individual)


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 12, 2013)

(I understand, Elora! Now back to the topic!)


"How dare you speak like that to me, woman!" Heinrich shouted, exasperated. Her comments on his fighting abilities had deeply offended his sensibilities.
"I know nothing of Thranduril," he continued. "As to acting like the creature I am, I am a MAGYR. MAGYR, hear me! Since, apparently, you know nothing of my race, I shall tell you this: We are warriors from boyhood, rulers of stars and galaxies. We fight from the air, and with our weapons. We-I am a skilled warrior, a second Lieutenant of the Magyr Air-Space Force, in fact. I am used to commanding men.
"Now, as to my dress, I am wearing a Magyr soldier's uniform, dark grey with red cuffs on the sleeves, a red collar, a red stripe on the side of my pants, a red sash round my waist, and gold buttons. It is an excellent uniform, one that I am proud to wear, as my forebears were.
"No, I don't normally point swords at people-I normally use a gun for the purpose. But you wouldn't know what those are, I suppose."
He changed his stance, and drew out his gun, aiming it with special care at Elora's head. Though he still felt weary, years of training guided his hand.
"How dare she laugh at me," thought Heinrich, clenching his teeth. "One click of this trigger-and she'll be gone. But I want her to talk."
"So," he said, "what sort of creature did you think I was?"


----------



## Elora (Jun 13, 2013)

_"Do you imagine I gave the subject any great consideration? Do you imagine I care what that little device is?"_ Elora responded, sheathing her sword.

She followed this with folding her arms across her chest, drumming her fingers on one forearm while her foot tapped out an impatient tattoo, _"I dare say you do. Empty vessels have ever made the most noise."_

Elora lifted her fingers for inspection of her nails and Heinrich was suddenly grasping empty air, the device he clutched like a drowning man might a raft suddenly absent.

_"Sorceress!"_ he hissed with loathing and Elora lifted her eyes from her fingernails to find he was back to sword again.

_"I do so dislike repetition,"_ she sighed and glanced at the barkeep.

The man had vanished from view along with the, what did he call it...gun? Silly word for a silly device that he had already demonstrated was faulty. Elora considered next Halasían. What she was about to do might cost her the arrangement she was hoping to reach. Mortals had funny ideas about power, as Heinrich had amply demonstrated. Feeling rather like she imagined Gandalf had some time ago, she took a deep breath and relaxed the boundaries imposed upon her corporeal raiment. Just a little, relatively speaking. She was fashioned from the very stuff of Arda, by the very creator responsible for Arda and the Flame Imperishable that she served.

Though she could not be sure, something of her inner self had started to show if the expressions on the two men visible in the common room was any gauge. The last time she had done this was to settle a nagging dispute within the House of Feanor. Maehdros had explained it later, much later, once he had regained the capacity for coherent speech. Larger, he had said, rising so as to fill the room. Brighter, as if all the colours of creation had meshed at once. An ancient, palpable throb of eldritch power - the Flame Imperishable. The music of her voice so vast as to almost echo the Song of Ainur - which she was part of, naturally.

_"Your skills, your uniform, your...army...Meaningless. Perhaps I might have cared had you an ounce of decorum. Perhaps. I owe you no accounting of myself. You believe your accomplishments lofty, but you have forgotten whence you sprang from and it renders them meaningless, brash and arrogant notes of a child who does not comprehend the larger world. 

"My service within these Circles is not to satisfy your educational deficiencies in that respect. I serve the Flame Imperishable, source of all life. I have since before time began, before you and those that crawled before you first gazed at the sky. I will long after your memory has faded as all memory does, into dust scattered across the Void. I am mistress of land, sky, sea...space...all within the Circles of creation is mine to protect, including you."_

With regret, Elora reasserted the bounds placed on her physical form. The sudden loss of...endless possibilities was a sharp thing to bear. Having to breathe again was damned inconvenient.

_"I may be forbidden from harming you, whatever you are, but I am not required to pay you any heed. In time, should you live long enough to acquire wisdom, you will realise just how fortunate you have been. Had you of encountered some of my colleagues, Orome or Tulkas, you would not be breathing now."_

Elora turned her back and returned to her chair. Halasían was frozen, staring agog at her. Behind her, Heinrich was discovering that the Flame Imperishable could be turned to all sorts of use - such as a physical block impenetrable and immune to any force but that which used to create it.

_"Now...where were we?"

"N-N-Normal,"_ Halasían stuttered and Elora looked crestfallen.

_"Oh...I don't suppose we could start again could we?"

"You can manipulate time?"

"Yes...but it makes several of my colleagues irritable so I don't."

"Are you Valar?"

"You'd have heard of me if I was. Nor am I Maiar. I am. That is all."_


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 13, 2013)

Heinrich Weda was now exasperated. To be beaten by a sorceress was the worst humiliation he could imagine. Combined with exhaustion, this led to a silent, sullen crankiness.
But the woman's words had woken within him something that he had long forgotten, something he once knew. Once more, as he had as a boy, a sense of wonder filled him, leaving him breathless. And, she had mentioned wisdom. Wisdom?
As a boy he loved to read history books, not only of the history of Magyr, but also of many other peoples. He had been filled with a love and awe for the past, for timeless truths beyond his comprehension, and he longed to be a historian. But then he went to military school.
His mother, who had Udenine blood in her, had been deeply saddened by the change in his soul and demeanor, a change that manifested itself in his hardened grey eyes. Once, she said to him:
"Why don't you read history books any more?"
"Because they aren't useful. I can't become famous as a historian! People would laugh at me! Besides, I want to be a soldier."
"Can't you read in your free time while working as a soldier? And greatness does not lie in fame, but in wisdom. What if people laugh at you? Most people scoff at those who are truely wise, and they should not trouble you."
Heinrich had said nothing then, and said nothing now as he thought about what he had become. A mere, insignificant cog in the great Magyr war machine.
He looked over at the man and the woman who were seated together again, talking earnestly. Suddenly, he called out:
"I don't understand how I offended you. I behaved as I thought best (which, apparently, didn't work). But I can assure you this; I am honest."


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 15, 2013)

Heinrich received no reply, and the two continued to talk at the rough wooden table. The force field had faded away, and Heinrich decided to leave the Gray Hill Inn-so he thought, until he saw the darkening blue sky through the inn windows.
"Now I'm stuck here for the night," he grumbled. "Might as well pay for room and board for now, and leave in the morning."
He fumbled through his pockets, and to his dismay, found no coinage of any denominator, not even an iron decem, only his plastic identification, military, and citizenship cards.
Thinking hard, Heinrich breathed deeply and sighed. No matter what, he, a Weda, could never, ever beg. Work then, was his only option. But what work? All his life he had either trained to be or actually was a soldier, nothing else.
Then an idea struck him. 
"I'll hire myself as a soldier/bodyguard-whatever, just so long as I can use my military training in some way. This inn, though it looks rather rough, could use some protection against-what did she call them-ah, yes, orcs. And, in my opinion, types like herself. If the Innkepper won't take me, then some traveler might, and I could work for Thranduril awhile. If SHE finds him annoying there must be some decency about him."
Heinrich stepped towards the bar counter, keeping a wary eye on Elora.


----------



## Elora (Jun 16, 2013)

(OOC: Won't be posting again until Halasían has a chance to, just so he doesn't get left out or behind.)

_"See what happens when you are nice to people?"_ Halasían murmured and Elora muttered something in a language not heard within the Circles of Arda.

Her tone was abundantly clear, however, and no translation was required.

_"He looks a little...lost. Care to shepherd him?"_ Halasían continued, a ghost of a grin on his face.

_"I don't see why I have to,"_ Elora returned truculently.

_"You made him your concern when you tucked him in for the night. And when you didn't smear him all over the common room a few moments ago. You save a life, it's your responsibility."

"That is the most absurd thing I've heard today, and given recent conversation I have heard a lot of absurd things!"_ Elora replied, outraged at the notion, _"Why, by that reasoning, I'd be responsible for-"_

She paused as she considered all the various lives she had intervened in. It was quite a list. So much of a list that Mandos and her always had words every time she ventured back to Valinor for the Circle of Doom. Nienna, though, always had a smile for her and Eru knew that Valar had more than her fair share of sorrow. But, back to Halasían's outrageous assertion...

_"I'd responsible for a lot,"_ Elora amended.

_"That so? How many?"

"Eriador was not my doing. I was busy elsewhere during most of the Second Age. First Age was so confusing, people everywhere. They were so young and reckless then...and Melkor was Melkor...but I didn't act alone. Manwe eventually got involved, late as usual. Orome, Tulkas, Ulmo were in it up to there ears, or gills, back then just like me. I was just less...secretive about it. As for the end of the Second Age, that was a joint effort. Getting the Faithful to take to ship was not easy, I can tell you..."

"So, in summary, the Eldar, the Edain...what about the Dwarves?"

"Axes!"_ Elora replied with a shudder of distaste.

_"He still looks lost,"_ Halasían pointed out and Elora sighed.

_"Your...what did you call it? Gin? Gem? No, I have it. Your gun. It is up there. Have fun,"_ she called over to Heinrich and pointed at the rafters far above, _"Oh, and it was broken before I put it there."_

Elora looked away and asked Halasían, _"Does he believe me?"

"Well, he can see the gun. Do you mean about it being already broken?"_ Halasían asked and Elora nodded, _"Seems to me that while you might be forbidden from killing some creatures, and you have an unhealthy appetitite for intervening, you have no compunction about lying."

"I am not lying!"

"Really?"

"Mostly not to a sufficient degree,"_ she hedged and winked.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Jun 16, 2013)

(OOC: That's fine, Elora! I wouldn't want Halasian to miss anything!)

Heinrich looked up at the rafters and saw his gun. Though he was seven feet tall he still had to pick up a chair and place it beneath the rafters do that he could reach it with ease. Once he had taken it down and replaced the chair, he sat down in a corner farthest away from Elora, and inspected his gun.
"The outside's fine," he said to himself, turning the silver weapon over in his hands. "I'll have to take a look inside-if I have the tools."
He reached inside his pockets once more, and withdrew a small brown pouch.
"My repair tools!" He exclaimed interiorly, while a grin lighted his face exteriorly. "Now I can work."
Intently,he pryed open the gun casing and scrutinized the interior. The ray projector was jammed, but it wouldn't take long to fix. Just an hour. And he had time on his hands.
The shadows in the common room had lengthend by the time Heinrich close up the casing of his gun. However, a finger slipped, and pulled the trigger. A flash and a short burst escaped, shattering an earthenware mug on a distant table.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 13, 2013)

_(Guess I've been holding up the party? My apologies.)_

Halasian finally said to Heinrich,

_"Oi! no need for gun play here. Nobody is a threat and somebody may get hurt. This is afterall, the Gray Hill Inn, a relatively peaceful place. Granted, if a band of Uruks came crashing through the door, that gun of yours may come in handy. But now that you got it a working, can I ask you holster it?"_

Heinrich looked at the gun, seeming embarrassed that it went off accidentally, being a soldier of Magyr and all. Halasian went on,

_"You may be a might bit confused by how you have arrived here, but I can tell you, odd things can and do happen."_

Heinrich thought about plugging the rough ranger with a shot, but decided to hear him out. Halasian went on,

_"Let me tell you about a time I was off on my own in the wild. I had set camp and had a rabbit on the spit. It was getting close to being done, when three white crystaly columns appeared in the field before me. Now not knowing what was happening, I took the knife I had in hand and threw it at one of the columns. As the knife left my hand, the three columns turned into humanoid folk wearing strange clothing. One had a yellow shirt on, one a blue shirt on, and one a red shirt on. My knife caught the red-shirted man in the chest and he fell dead. The other two assumed rightly so I was hostile, and I was shot with some type of gun similar to the one you posses. Every nerve in my body burned and I thought I was dead. It turned out I was just put into a heavy sleep. When I came to I was strapped to a bed in some very metallic room with lots of lights blinking on the wall above my head. A blonde lady who wore a similar uniforn to the blue shirted man, except it was a skirt that only came down to here, said to a light on the wall, 'Captain, he's awake."_

Halasian took a drink of his ale and seeing the soldier was getting bored, went on,

_"Anyway, to summarize, I was somewhere in "space" they said, which didn't make sense to me because I'm in a space right here. But they showed me a window where I was out amongst the lights of Varda, which really confused me. They said it was a mistake I was picked up, because their sensors only detected the heat and light source of my fire. Said there was a 'malfunction' in their sensors. Anyway, they thought their fancy light gadget wiped my memory clean, but though it was at first vague, it came back to me. So Heinrich, you were obviously beamed here by mistake or for another's purpose. But there is no need to carry whatever war or politics that you were a pawn in where you came from here. May you sit and have an ale or two with me and this strange woman. It would be a right bit more peaceful."_

Halasian downed the rest of his ale and ordered another round of three.


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Oct 14, 2013)

Heinrich stared at the ranger, noting his grim face, bespattered clothes and firm, scarred hands. Again he glanced at the woman, averting his eyes from hers.
_Should I trust him-after what she did to me?_ Heinrich pondered.
He reached for his gun, a tingle running up his arm to his heart when his hands felt the cold metal. For a while he ran his hand over it, feeling its dips and ridges, stroking the outline of the engraved insignia on each side of the grip. As he did so, his face fell, and his heartbeat slowed.
"Apparently it's all useless here-this insignia and the might it stands for," whispered Heinrich. "Here I am no one of importance."
He darted his eyes round the room in a quick survey, gradually realizing that he was the tallest person in the room. Down at his lap he glanced, and there was his gun, gleaming in the wavering firelight. He lowered his shoulders, but his muscles remained tense and tingling.
Just then, a blur whisked by him. Heinrich shot his head up, and saw the barkeeper carrying mugs of ale to the ranger and the sorceress. If he was going to act, he must do it now.
"I'll sit with them, and keep my weapons handy," Heinrich muttered to himself.
He rose from his chair and strode across to the other side of the room, a hand gripping his holster.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 21, 2013)

_"No wthat we got that out of the way, I myst say Welcome to this table fine and honorable soldier from another land. I bought you an ale on my dime, so hopes you enjoy it. Maybe while drinking it you could tell me about this place from which you come?"_

Halasian took a draw on the fresh ale of his own and then asked Heinrich,

_"Maybe you could tell me of the brews and such that you have enjoyed?"_

Halasian didn't have much to say about himself, except he was a Ranger who seconded as a carousing drunk, which was sometimes seen as not too noble by his brethren. He'd tell the guy that though, both being soldiers of a sort. Halasian added as Heinrich eyed the ale before him, still tense,

_If you take a sip, tell me what you think of this ale. I'm thinking the old house ale was better. But new brewers will try and make their mark. It will do for me._


----------



## Elora (Oct 21, 2013)

A pale, pudgy face that was not at all helped by the fact its owner smashed it against the window's glass pane caught Elora's attention. Inconvenient, she thought with some irritation, or then, considering the sneering demeanour of the stranger who was so determined to view assistance as insult and threat and now occupied the same table, perhaps not so inconvenient.

_"Please excuse me, gentlemen,"_ she murmured as she pushed back from the table and stood, eyes on the window. The scoundrel had withdrawn as soon as he had spotted her within. They'd be out there, waiting. Well, she hated to disappoint.

Elora prowled towards the inn's door with a liquid grace that was not quite feline and entirely otherwordly. She paused, head cocked to one side and an grin flickering on her face that no one could see. Even if they had, no one there knew what it meant.

_"Ah...very well then, if you insist,"_ she purred, sidestepped and walked into the wall.

There was no thud. The Guardian did not bounce back off the wall with a startled oath. She simply walked through it, as though walls and doors were the same thing. They were, for the Guardian of Arda. Ordinarily she kept such displays to a minimum - a frightened human was even more troublesome than a hungry balrog. But Halasian had a strong stomach and, frankly, she did not care what his new drinking companion made of it.

Outside, Elora drew the night air deep into her lungs with relish. Inside, two wary table mates exchanged careful words. As Elora had predicted, Halasian had not missed the manner of her departure and scarcely missed a beat.

_"Is she gone?"_ his companion, back to the door and oblivious, asked with some heat.

_"Who?"_ Halasian replied, forgiveably distracted by such casual displays of power.

_"The sorceress!"

"Sorceress? Her?"_ Halasian asked, shaking his head, _"Clearly you're new here. She about as much a sorceress as you are a woman."

"What is she, then? A witch? A demon?"_ Heinrich persisted.

Halasian sighed. No good ever came of advice and he wasn't sure himself, but he had a hunch. A strong hunch.

_"Do they have gods where you are from? Do you worship powers there?"

"She's a god,"_ Heinrich asked, contempt dripping from his voice.

_"No! Perish the thought! She's not a god...but she is the keeper and physical manifestation of a God's will and power. She is the Guardian of Arda. She is older than time, older than this world, and craftier than a bag of monkeys. So here's my advice. Leave her alone. She's no menace to you, she may even be an ally and anyone knows powerful allies are valuable. But make her an opponent and you'll rue it for the rest of the days. She'll give you a good long while to wallow in your misery too."

"Prove it,"_ Heinrich said, unmoved.

_"You're a student of military history. Ever heard of the Sons of Feanor? Gondolin?"

"No."

"My point, exactly,"_ Halasian said, perfectly aware he was playing fast with the details but it was in the lad's best interests.

In the ensuing silence, while Heinrich pondered this and muttered to himself as he was prone to doing, Halasian thought he heard the distinctive sound of a man squealing in the night. Elora reappeared shortly thereafter, this time using the door like a civilised person. Her expression was animated, cheeks flushed and there was a smile, an outright smile on her face. And, if Halasian was not mistaken, there was an extra pouch on her belt. She reclaimed her seat and peered at her tankard.

_"You didn't steal my ale!"_ she remarked.

_"Enjoying yourself?"_ Halasian asked and Elora looked up and into his face.

Her eyes swirled, her smile grew and she breathed, _"Oh yes...very much indeed!"_

Elora threw back her ale in a mighty swing, slapped the empty tankard onto the table and announced, _"My round, next and you gentlemen are in luck for I have worked up a thirst."_

While Elora saw to more drinks at the bar, Halasian remembered a few other important details he had yet to impart, _"Never get into a drinking contest with her. She is, after all, inhuman. And never get involved in a wager with her."_

Elora returned with three tankards that she dropped onto the table with aplomb, _"Have I ever told you about that time I accidentally let a greased pig lose in Thingol's Grand Hall? It was an accident. Stupid wager but I've never been able to say no to Galadriel...greased pig, enclosed space under ground, lots of Elves in their fancy, sparky clothes and perfectly arranged hair..."_


----------



## Maiden_of Harad (Dec 12, 2013)

Meanwhile, Heinrich remained edgy, warily eying the stranger sitting across from him. And never once taking his eyes away from _that_ woman.
He swirled his mug, saying, "So you call this-beer? Or ale? Either way, I have never had any-I was always told that they were some sort of drinks invented by humans, and that people liked to get drunk off of them. Especially soldiers."
He peered over the rim of the mug, then set it down.
"Soldiers do not get drunk where I come from, but they do get high. Imported drugs are very popular, and there are several varieties of our own. But I do not use them."
Heinrich leaned back in his chair, causing its joints to creak.
"I do smoke a pipe. It does not cloud one's judgement."
Then he remembered.
"Ah, military history! Well, I studied the histories of my own forebears and of their enemies, but Feanor, Gondolin-never. Never heard about them in my entire life."
He leaned over the table and stared into the stranger's eyes.
"Tell me about them."


----------

